# AK 47 x Super Silver Haze and ISS/ROMULANxSSH



## epixbud (Sep 7, 2008)

well, thought i best start a dif journal for these baby's, so here it goes.
got the seeds on 02/09/08, 
soaked them in ph'd 5.0 water for 12 hours in a glass.
all but one sank, so planted them all and marked the one that didn't sink, lmao, it grew first (3rd day) and is the biggest sofar! 
on day 5 at lunch i checked them and have 6 popin outa there soil, 
i used SunMix 4 with extra perlite mixed in and a good layer of straight perlite in the bottom of the pots, soaked 1 day before seeds went in with a light mix of super thrive in the water, warmed to room temp by the time i put seeds in.
just transfered the sprouts into a bigger tray with higher dome and raised the tray bout 3" closer to the light.

got my ISS/ROMULANxSSH soakin in water for soil in the mornin, soil already soaked and sitting in a warm spot.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

very good start 

keep it up 

rep 4 u


----------



## epixbud (Sep 8, 2008)

Put the *ISS/ROMULANxSSH* into soil early this mornin, the *AK 47xSSH * look good, a seventh has appeared outa the soil too.  no ISS/ROMULANxSSH yet, but only been in for 3/4's of a day.


----------



## notorious (Sep 9, 2008)

I wanted to grab some of those beens myself.....but I think Im going to order the ssh x nepjam


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks good subscribed =)


----------



## epixbud (Sep 15, 2008)

well, repotted 7 AK47 seedlings into 3gal pots lastnight , siting on the floor for few days then i'll lower the light or raise the pots.... not sure yet, one seedling died... but the other 7 look great. 3 romulans showed sofar, but i think 2 desided to give up.... darn, hope the rest of the romulans show....


----------



## epixbud (Sep 20, 2008)

well, built a shelf for the seedlings, got sick of hittin the T5's......all still under 24 hour light and about 9" away from tops, 7 AK's and 1 romulan goin good, all takin to the transplant good..... put all my water/fert stuff under the shelf, gives me more room....


----------



## epixbud (Sep 22, 2008)

today my seedling look real good,  gave each a bit of my veg ferts yesterday, they takin to it,  here they are, the one with the twist tie is the Romulan, the rest are Ak47's, can't wait to get some lights running again....... still no more seeds poped.... sucks i got only 1 romulan, so here's to hopin sex wize with it.....


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll subscribe to that!


----------



## epixbud (Sep 22, 2008)

ahh hell, tossed the 8 pots into 18h under the 400w, got it 2 feet up for a day or so.......  and so the voyage begins again!


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 22, 2008)

=) just make sure they dont dry out.


----------



## epixbud (Sep 23, 2008)

i mist them twise a day and the pots are heavy yet from repotting still.  they all looking really good today, grown lotz since they went under the 400w MH, there were 3 midgets i worried about at first, but they fluffed out today,  i also moved the light down nuther 6"s about 18" off the plants now, go down more tomorow.


----------



## epixbud (Sep 24, 2008)

the seedlings are definetly taking to the new light, all there leaves are gettin bigger, the pots are still pretty heavy yet, hopin to give them a full fert soakin, but gonna wait for the soil to dry more.....  these are all gonna be big and bushy (trained), need lotza clones off each and still want killer crop off the eventual females  not to mention i'll have lotza space and light to grow them big till i start shifting clones around....


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 24, 2008)

Damn, I wish I had a 400W MH for vegging! Thanks for the update!


----------



## epixbud (Sep 25, 2008)

misted the seedlings and check'd if they ready for food yet, still bout a day till they light enough, so i'll feed them tomorow.  they all lookin real good too, 7 AK's and 1 Romulan (white twist tie)


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 25, 2008)

Just curious, what size pots are you in?


----------



## epixbud (Sep 26, 2008)

sorry, should have defined them earlier, those are 3 galon pots, here's some pics of my fertz too, gonna feed them with a total flowering fert mix tonight, solution been mixed for days and been airerating with an air stone since mixed.  they all lookin good this fine night, last pic's are after feeding and misting.


----------



## epixbud (Sep 27, 2008)

wow, good fert soakin and they growin nicely, all between 2.5 and 3.5 inch's tall, booya...  oh ya the sideways pic is after misting, also included my setup, timer and light pis, got 2 of those timers.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 27, 2008)

Flower room looks NICE. Great gob on your power distro board.


----------



## superryder (Sep 28, 2008)

where did you get your ak 47 x super silver haze seeds from m8??????


----------



## epixbud (Sep 28, 2008)

from Hemp Depot, there are a limited BeanHo batch of strains they got in, think most are gone now already tho....


----------



## epixbud (Sep 28, 2008)

went in the room just before lights out and misted all them and raisded all my pots up and adjusted the light to 12" over the tops, i'll taked some pics when the lights come back on, but they look soo good.


----------



## superryder (Sep 28, 2008)

lovely i got 7 ak47 x hindu kush starting an 4 diesel ryders crnt wait


----------



## epixbud (Sep 28, 2008)

ahh, lights are on so i checked my plants, they look soo good and healthy, here's more pics, light is 12" from highest plant...


----------



## epixbud (Sep 29, 2008)

looking real good today, bushing out nicly, gave all a good ph'd waterin


----------



## epixbud (Sep 30, 2008)

well, kinda screwed up yesterday,  gave them all bout 200ml water, but it wuzn't ph'd yet!  i keep my water round 5-6, and the tap water is round 8! so thankfully it wuz only few hun ml's so i just flushed the potz twise with ph'd water..... (that wuz last night) and today they look awsome,  no affects so musta flushed it good nuff. each plant has min 4 shoots so far, rest have 6 shoots sofar.


----------



## epixbud (Oct 2, 2008)

took these pics last night, so here they be, light still only 12" over them, no burning, they bushing out soo nicly


----------



## epixbud (Oct 2, 2008)

gave all me plants few hun ml's of veg ferts today, try to darken there green some.  just so stoked with there big time growth each day, they look soo healty, they all between 4-5 inchs  with 8 shoots each and loving the light at 12" with direct fan blowin on them, temps 80, peaks out just under 90 by lights out with only circulation fan, and they love it!


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking great man! Nice catch on the pH! Glad to hear no ill effects.


----------



## epixbud (Oct 5, 2008)

nice, i found time in between my new cloner build (soon to be in DIY section) to peek and photo and mist my plants, they look soo frigin good....


----------



## epixbud (Oct 6, 2008)

Boooyyaaa, they looking soo good tonight,  i bent some of the taller plants over after the pics, they 6" up so gonna bush them out,  try to make as many clones as possible,  i finished my cloner for them so can't wait to try it out! (80 sites)  here's a sneak peak of it, gonna be a DIY Tread soon.


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow what a difference!!!! Very LUSH! Keep it up man, that's beautiful


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 8, 2008)

Looking great, epix! I want to see this hybrid go all the way, so keep up the good work.


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 8, 2008)

kiss-asswow things r comming along very nice
great pics


epixbud said:


> Boooyyaaa, they looking soo good tonight,  i bent some of the taller plants over after the pics, they 6" up so gonna bush them out,  try to make as many clones as possible,  i finished my cloner for them so can't wait to try it out! (80 sites)  here's a sneak peak of it, gonna be a DIY Tread soon.


----------



## epixbud (Oct 9, 2008)

well i got all 8 plants trained, been pullin the main shoots down for days now, they all getting real bushy now 
gave them a few hun ml's of water yesterday, the pics are first in the room then after last training pull down.

and oh ya, here's the cloner build i did for these here plants.
gonna take 10 clones off each then send them to 12h for sexing. 
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/118234-my-dyi-80-site-aero.html


----------



## UnderPhire (Oct 9, 2008)

Hope my ak's roll like yours bro


----------



## epixbud (Oct 9, 2008)

ya, they look nice, the one in the top right corner near the black cord is a Romulan x SSH, there are real differences between them too.


----------



## epixbud (Oct 11, 2008)

last night i gave all the plants a good fertilizin, (till they dripped out the bottom) did more training, trying to keep the tops sideways for a bit longer, did some trimming too, lowered the light an inch, keeping the plants way short but bushy,  got a low flat canopy and getting lotza shoots everyware.....gonna do some clones tomorow.... the single wet plant is the Romulan, misted it then desided to take pics before and after, lol


----------



## epixbud (Oct 12, 2008)

well, darnet, i gotta stop being soo aggressive with my training method..... noticed yesterday afternoon that one split at it's at it's lowest bend ..... re adjusted the tie downs to hold it up..... this morning it seems to be hanging on, top has gotten bigger and bushier,  any advice?.. here's to hoping.... the rest of the plants look soo awsome.. gonna take few clones off each tonight for sexing.. 

Check out my DIY 80 site cloner .. How To..
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/118234-my-dyi-80-site-aero.html


----------



## xxtoadxx (Oct 12, 2008)

haha i did the same shit.... should heal fine. mine did  tape it up!


----------



## WildHoneyPie (Oct 12, 2008)

i snapped an entire branch almost clean off once, i rubbed some cloning jell where it split and tied it up with a wire. it came out as one of my biggest buds too.


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Oct 12, 2008)

epixbud said:


> well, darnet, i gotta stop being soo aggressive with my training method..... noticed yesterday afternoon that one split at it's at it's lowest bend ..... re adjusted the tie downs to hold it up..... this morning it seems to be hanging on, top has gotten bigger and bushier


yeah just tape it up. the plant will send extra hormones to that branch and when it heals it'll be bushier than ever!


----------



## epixbud (Oct 12, 2008)

well, i desided to wrap it with a strip of burlap for the air movement and wraped it with some thin strips of tape, so here's to hopin!  took my first batch of clones, they are for sexing, got 2 off all but 3, and they still gave one each.  hope my cloner does it's job well, first real test!  i put Dyna-Grow K.L.N. rooting concentrate in the res at a mix of 1tbs to a gallon, 9 total. also added 15ml super thrive to the jug aswell, ph'd perfect... fingers are crossed now!


----------



## smokeh (Oct 13, 2008)

looking very good. i was interested to see a ak47xssh seed. i have ak47 AND ssh but not breeded. this will be a very good strain. i will have to check back for sure to check these babies out. u can check mine out in my 2nd grow if u like. they arnt as far as yours.

what cloning method did u use?


----------



## epixbud (Oct 13, 2008)

i just did it the old fashioned way, cut the 3 + 4th branch's off cleanly, then a 45 angle cut bout 1/4" below the last cut, gently scraped the ends to the white centre, then gave each a vertical cut down the centre about 1/4" to 1/2" long. then into my neoprene holders.... didn't trim many extra leaves off or pre-soak the stems, hydro guy said i don't need to with the aero system and that rooting concentrate, so here's to trying!


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice job epix! Let us know how they turn out!


----------



## epixbud (Oct 13, 2008)

everything goin nice today, got my last 3 clones off to make 2 each for sexing,  then i procceded to tie down more branches and FIM'd all the tops, and a few extra secondarys that were real nice too.  i got 3 or more weeks till they need to clone again, so time to baby them even more.  the first pic is the "fixed" plant, seems to be doing just fine. 

Check out my DIY 80 site cloner 
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/118234-my-dyi-80-site-aero.html


----------



## epixbud (Oct 14, 2008)

well, all my clones still upright, so hopin.....  left the lid off the cloner while i filled my water/fert/clone resevoirs, gets frigin warm in that there cloner!  i really gotta run a water line into the room, frigin pain in the ass filling res's via small jugs! why did i not think of that before!  the "fixed" plant doesn't seem to have any adverse affects, growin nicly it is! you can just see the "band-aid" in the pics  mist'd all the clones and the plants, the plants looking real good.  

Check out my DIY 80 site cloner 
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/118234-my-dyi-80-site-aero.html


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Oct 14, 2008)

That is a beautiful sight  Great job epix!


----------



## epixbud (Oct 15, 2008)

well they are totally over giving up clones and hummin along, they are taking to the training real good,  and the "fixed" plant is doing awsome too.  still nothing on the clones, but they are still growing there shoots...  trimed off a bunch of extra leaves on the clones and the plants, they all look soo good when misted!


----------



## epixbud (Oct 16, 2008)

AHH.... fukn PH too high in my cloner res  ... how the hell... oh well, 7 aint too bad, back round 5.5 now... the clones still looking good.  all the big plants are spaced out more now, they gettin bushy, got almost all the tie downs off them now, only the 2 skinny'st still tied, gave them all a good watering bout 4 hours before these pics, NICE


----------



## smokeh (Oct 17, 2008)

looking very healthy. keep up the good work


----------



## epixbud (Oct 19, 2008)

ohh yaa, all my plants looking sooo sweet, pretty sure my first set of clones is done...... dieing... but all the big plants got massive clone material, they getting done tomorow...


----------



## epixbud (Oct 21, 2008)

well, not sure bout my cloner res.... ph it to 5.0 in the mornin and it's 7.0 after work...read online that airerating tap water makes the clorine foarce ph up... and that tap water has lotz of it.... so out with the air stone and in with new water/newtz, ph'd 5.0,  then my hydro guy said ph always rises in hydro!  any comments? took another 2 clones off each plant....  continue try to get clones to work for sexing..... all the plants look soo good tho, i just wanna finish them..... got some Hewian Sweet Skunk seeds off my hydro guy, kinda wanna try em...


----------



## greenleaftoker (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice grow so far... whats your growing environment?


----------



## epixbud (Oct 23, 2008)

the big plants are in SunMix4 with extra perlite added, the clones are just in neoprene plugs, but sexing gonna be done in same mix, then its all gonna go aero phonic or ebb & flow... havn't desided yet, so might do first bunch batch's in soil. i'm using G.E.T. Power Thrive, G.E.T. Lets Grow(18h) and G.E.T. Lets Bloom(12h) for the soil as per the chart that came with them, in the cloner it's Grozyme and Dyna-Grow KLN rooting concentrate mixed as labels say. i mist the plants every night and keep a fan on them steady, the grow room sits 75 with lights on and 65 with lights off, not sure of the humidity, but did just get a big can fan and filter because my unused flower room wuz dripping wet! nice and dry now tho. the clone room sits at 90 with steady lights, and the moister is higher in there, it's also ware the rez's are..


----------



## greenleaftoker (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds good to go man... You missed out on lighting.. what type are you using?

Your plants look really healthy... good luck dude... oh and im growing ssh too.. check it 

Good luck!


----------



## epixbud (Oct 23, 2008)

lmfao, ya lights, lol, got 4' T5's over the clones, 400w MH with perabolic reflector for veg (the one on) and 2 x 600w HPS's with batwings for flowering. i always keep my lights bout 12" off the canope, bend and manipulate the plants to equal sizes about. had a problem with leaks outa the cloner, so solved it with rubber under it, put 3 new rez's in too, i hate small rez's...and here they are tonight, they lookin good, question tho, what is that stuff... on my clones? roots starting? they the screwed up ones.

Check out my DIY 80 site cloner 
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/118234-my-dyi-80-site-aero.html


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 24, 2008)

epixbud said:


> what is that stuff... on my clones? roots starting?


Looks like to much nutes. I have done some experimenting and found that VERY low (200ppm) or no nutes encourages the fastest root growth. What happens when they have more than enough nutes available they can feed off of just that one stalk and there is no need for them to grow more roots. When ones like yours is a good thing to do is when going into rockwool cubes, they can be placed into cubes without roots to break off. They then grow roots rapidly in search of the nutes they were reciving.


----------



## epixbud (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks for the advice 4:20, i just put those old clones in rockwool with straight water... hope this works, gonna change the res for the cloner out to just water tonight... or tommorow, let them new clones suck up the nuuts first. i'm so lucky that my plants arn't getting burnt by the 400w, it's still 12" up, they look soo nice and like the light there, the osculating fan pointed at it works good for disapating the heat.


----------



## epixbud (Oct 25, 2008)

well, quite happy with the palnts, they are taking up 5'x5' of my 5'x6' veg room, lol, oh well, look at all the clones they gonna produce, had to lower the Ph in the cloner res this morn and this afternoon, i'm really thinking of reverse osmosis... or bottled water to start anyhow... put a layer of perlite under the clones, some water and hope it helps, the new clones look good sofar, only water and growzyme in that rez this time...


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 26, 2008)

epixbud said:


> well, quite happy with the palnts, they are taking up 5'x5' of my 5'x6' veg room, lol, oh well, look at all the clones they gonna produce, had to lower the Ph in the cloner res this morn and this afternoon, i'm really thinking of reverse osmosis... or bottled water to start anyhow... put a layer of perlite under the clones, some water and hope it helps, the new clones look good sofar, only water and growzyme in that rez this time...


Lookin good

City Tap water is usually fine.

I couldn't see how the clones in rock cubes are doing in that last set of pics, have they perked back up?


----------



## greenleaftoker (Oct 26, 2008)

Looking good man... How old are they now?
And how big are those pots man?... 

Goodluck man


----------



## epixbud (Oct 26, 2008)

fukn eh! the cloner does work! ph'd water with growzyme and i got roots in the 2nd batch starting to search! the tap water seems to suck here, for some reason even sitiing water ph'd to 5.0 runs over 7.0 in few hours! pain in the ass changin the ph 2 or 3 times a day and the rez every week or less, but worth it, white roots baby! the old clones in the rockwoll look perkier, but thats about it.  in antisipation of the roots i see i took 40 clones tonight, 5 off each plant, they in the cloner now, soil plants (seeds) moved around sides, 1 side of the cloner totally full! nice!  started a batch of Hiwian Sweet Skunk seeds soakin last night, and they in soil now, 14 seeds in that batch.  the plants look awsome, pic's before and after cloning. i then trained all the big branches sideways again, make more clones!
the big ones are between 50 & 54 days old, in 3 gallon pots. 
yes i know i'm getting ahead of myself, but my grow sofar with this setup ain't worked! bad luck with seeds and cloning, so i intend to get lotz goin as soon as it is all dialed in! my cloner presently can hold 80, makeable to 120, my veg room can hold 40 pots and my flower room can hold 50, gonna do 2 or 3 plants per pot in SOG style. 

Check out my DIY 80 site cloner 
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/118234-my-dyi-80-site-aero.html


----------



## epixbud (Oct 26, 2008)

make that 41 clones... broke a top when bending them, after cloning, all the big tall tops, so i cloned it, nice too, it's a romulan


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 26, 2008)

epixbud said:


> fukn eh! the cloner does work! ph'd water with growzyme and i got roots in the 2nd batch starting to search! the tap water seems to suck here,


Good shit man.

Try letting your water sit open for a day or two before you use it.


----------



## epixbud (Oct 27, 2008)

oh i do 4:20, let it sit for a min of 1 day before using


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 27, 2008)

what seed bank has the romulan


----------



## pastafarian81 (Oct 27, 2008)

have you tried using distilled water for your res.? your grow is going great man!


----------



## epixbud (Oct 27, 2008)

i got them from the Hemp Depot, and i havn't yet, wuz hoping city water would work, but looking into botttles for now then a reverse osmosis system.royal pain in the arse so woth the bottle/filter costs... any suggestions on when i should toss these clones into soil? herd i shoud somewhat soon after the roots show so they don't get used to the feeding style? the big plants look awsome, got some of the bigger tops bent again, gonna take another 40 clones as soon as i get the 16 sexing clones out into soil, then into 12h.....


----------



## greenleaftoker (Oct 27, 2008)

Damn... You are going big with this grow lol... Be careful man.

They look amazing though... Goodluck.


----------



## smokeh (Oct 28, 2008)

hes growing very big indeed. if he was round near my area i would be buying his bud


----------



## epixbud (Oct 28, 2008)

big in quantity is all, sure lotza plants but they going to be SOG, bout 12" high each, but solid buds! and i kinda have too, only cause me and the peeps i know are all old school cronics, and it's way to fukn pricy round here to smoke that much, so i make my own, nuff to pay for the grow, and some extra beer money with a rainy day fund too. themz is my plans! not to mention i still have to sex them yet, so probly loose half in a few weeks so want lotza females ready for when they show there sex.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 28, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


epixbud said:


> . . . . the old clones in the rockwoll look perkier, but thats about it.
> 
> . . . . plants look awsome, pic's before and after cloning. i then trained all the big branches sideways again, make more clones!


subscribed, thanks for telling me about your journal, will be keeping tabs on ya  Your plants look real good, very succulent.
. .
.
. .
If you wish to check out my first attempt at clones.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/119496-calgary-canada-indoor-clones-6-a.html
I think I had better luck than yours here







good growing to ya bro 


~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 28, 2008)

epixbud said:


> oh i do 4:20, let it sit for a min of 1 day before using


Ya that sucks. My Tap Water comes out at about a max of 8. After a few days it goes to about 7 and stays there. I use it straight out of the tap though and just PH down it the first day and monitor constantly (at least once a day, usually twice) for the entire grow. Boy was that PH meter worth the money.



epixbud said:


> any suggestions on when i should toss these clones into soil? herd i shoud somewhat soon after the roots show so they don't get used to the feeding style


I let them go till the roots just clear the opening for soil.
The ones in rockwool can go into soil when you see roots on the bottom of the cubes.

Also when they go in soil the soil needs to stay moist. The easiest way is to put a cover on the pot to build humidity.


----------



## epixbud (Oct 29, 2008)

ya, my next investment is a digital PH tester, for sure, liquide one is a pain with water like mine... hay, what did ya mean? " let them go till the roots just clear the opening for soil." ?? i'm goin to put them in soil later today i think, are the roots long enough? and a few of my new seeds poped already too..


----------



## smokeh (Oct 30, 2008)

where the AK x ssh? did i miss something?


----------



## epixbud (Oct 30, 2008)

lmao, no you didn't miss nothing, 1 plant is Romulan x SSH, all but 2 clones are AK47 x SSH, the other 2 are Romulan x SSH, and i got seeds a fresh outa soil too, Hiwian Sweet Skunk, the skunks are going thro to finish, maby a few clones.... got some pics last night when i transplanted the 2nd batch clones into soil! within 2 weeks i'll know sex's and each of the big plants will be big time ready for cloning.  plus i got 5 clones off each in the cloner already..


----------



## epixbud (Oct 30, 2008)

having a smoke and a joint then i'll get some new pics......


----------



## epixbud (Oct 30, 2008)

yum yum.... done..... k, i went in and took pic's....yum yum, all from seed to plant look soooooo good.....


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 1, 2008)

epixbud said:


> ya, my next investment is a digital PH tester, for sure, liquide one is a pain with water like mine...


Ya I TOTALY scored on mine. Someone at the grow shop labled it with tht ppm meter price $119. I went at the end of the day and when he went to ring me up it pulled up the regular $179 price and he just wanted to get out of there so he gave it to me for the marked price SCORE.



epixbud said:


> hay, what did ya mean? " let them go till the roots just clear the opening for soil." ?


Looks like they are almost there. maybe another 1/2 inch from the pics posted.


----------



## epixbud (Nov 2, 2008)

nice score, i can only get nice amounts off and the odd free thing thrown in, but i usually just get a big discount..... i put the 2nd batch clones into soil buncha days ago already, seems a couple didn't make it, but thats ok, they are just sexing clones anyhow... havn't got any pics yet, been a 4 day party sofar thanks to being my wifes 40th! but hope soon all the extra famdamily will be gone so i can get some pics! the clones looked fine this morn, the big ones need water and i havn't looked at the sexing clones yet.... wonder how they liking the 12h under the 600 hps..... these pics are from a few days ago..... spread the clones out some.....


----------



## epixbud (Nov 2, 2008)

all right, got to do some work in my room finally... my big plants were really dry at first, so they got good old fert feeding and look perfect once again!  got really nice root sets coming outa the clones now, my cloner rocks!  still no pics of the sexing clones, lights don't come on till after 8.... but they look ok, misted them couple times.... got the seedlings sitting in perlite while i deside how i gonna plant them...


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

Lookin good


----------



## epixbud (Nov 2, 2008)

well, i wuz just in there again, went and got some velcro and tied them big plants up a bit, they still got nuther week and change till clone time again, and they just way too bushy for now.... plus i gotta be able to slip the new seedlings in there too.... so i wonder how much of a pain in the ass it will be with all them plants! lol, looking forward to the challenge! i only threw the new seeds in cause i'm gonna have extra grow room till the mom's get sexed and become clone factories!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Nov 2, 2008)

Your plants are looking beautiful, epix. +rep!


----------



## smokeh (Nov 3, 2008)

looking healthy... looking big as well, have u put these into flower yet? there gonna be huge!


----------



## epixbud (Nov 3, 2008)

no flowerring for them big plants, they gonna get sexed then be clone factories, SOG style in the end it will be. the seedlings witch are only like 3"s will go thro veg into flower tho, after they sexed.


----------



## epixbud (Nov 3, 2008)

got my hiwiana sweet skunk trans planted 2 per pot and tucked in under the big ones,  the bigins look soo good, had to tie a few up more, they way bushy! changed the water in my cloner tonight, the clones almost all got roots, i like my cloner!  anyhow, only these crappy dark pics of the sexing clones, but at leaste 1 of each pair is taking to the light, thats all i need is one of each......  oh ya, had to use my phone cam, one of the kids must have my good cam....


----------



## epixbud (Nov 3, 2008)

finally got some pics of the sexing clones.... i am really gonna let the roots get bigger for the next clone batch's, the smaller barly rooted clones are dead, and a good few are coming along not so good, but growing still the same, at leaste one for each mom, plus i got 5 extra off each in the cloner too... gonna give them there first flower fert soon i hope... still too wet yet tho, maby tommorow.. still i only need them for sexing...


----------



## akgrower420 (Nov 3, 2008)

where did you get your seeds from?


----------



## epixbud (Nov 4, 2008)

for the big plants, from Hemp Depot, and the new seed came from Vancover Seed Bank.


----------



## epixbud (Nov 4, 2008)

water jug filling day, much much easier using garden hose quick connects, they rock big time, bot 2 sets and hooked it up to my washer cold fill line, then the other connector on a hose, takes about 10 seconds to change them! snuck in and looked at the sexing clones, they are really perking up! only lost 2 outa 16, and both from dif plants. trimmed some of the damb fan leaves off the big ones, too crowded with being tied up.. er together thinner... and they look soo awsome, 16" - 18" high, and lights only 12" up. my new seedlings lookin ok. frigin roots on the 3rd batch clones are getting massive, and starting to branch off too....


----------



## epixbud (Nov 5, 2008)

the big ones almost ready for waterin, tomorow.... the sexing plants are coming along nice now... and holy frigin roots on the clones!....


----------



## epixbud (Nov 8, 2008)

well the sexing clones are looking good, they recovered nicely, almost starting to show there sex, got lotza pistols on them but not showing any balls or hairs yet...  the bigins look awsome, they will probly need water today when the lights come on. counted a min of 10 huge clones ready to come off each one wunz sexing done, can't wait to take huge clones.. and most have more...and as for the clones in the cloner! HOLY ROOTS BABY! they are going into soil today for sure.... and my new seedlings are coming along nicely too 

Check out my DIY 80 site cloner 
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/118234-my-dyi-80-site-aero.html


----------



## epixbud (Nov 8, 2008)

gonna update the pics with my good cam again, found it, but just on a smoke and toke break, had a bad fall at work and got 4 broken ribs to tend to while watering the bigins and putting the clones in soil...... why oh why did i make the entrance a 2'x2' door.....


----------



## epixbud (Nov 8, 2008)

so here are some pics, the big ones got soo many branchs... the seedling are looking good, well a few anyhow, got some of the clones in soil.... in the 12h, i can almost tell the sex's, they are on the verg of showing...


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 9, 2008)

Looking good man... Which one are the SSH?


----------



## epixbud (Nov 9, 2008)

they are all Crossed with SSH, 7 are AK47 x SSH and 1 is Romulan x SSH.... i'll go take ya some pics....... first 2 pics are the ISS/ROMULAN x SSH and the last 2 are 1 of the AK47 x SSH


----------



## epixbud (Nov 9, 2008)

well, today is a happy day sofar.... 6 outa 8 sexing clones showed there sex! only 1 male sofar! 1 AK and the Romulan to go.... it wuz soo nice tearing on big arse plant out, more room now, all it's clones gone too......... only 2 more to wait on, then it's full steam ahead! if the last 2 are females i got 33 clones to ship into veg room, or take 5 out for each male................


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 9, 2008)

Omg.. my bad.. i'm a little slow lol... I always assumed you were growing SSH seperately.
That plant should have an insane high man... some of the best blends.


----------



## epixbud (Nov 9, 2008)

they should ya


----------



## epixbud (Nov 9, 2008)

OMFG........ fukn eh man, sexing done, they all showed, 1 male outa 8!!!!!  fukn eh, i am goin on such a cloning frenzy here right soon, tomorow or next day.... all steam ahead!  BOOOYAAA.... 7 moms, 6 AK47 and 1 Romulan  , fukn eh, and 38 clones in soil to boot, fukn nice start.... gotta clone the hell outa the moms to get space for the ones in soil, and i mean big ass clones, them there mom's are clone factories big time.... 5 of the hawaiian sweet skunk growin nice.....


----------



## smokeh (Nov 10, 2008)

very nice. cant wait to see some bud on ur plants. will be interesting to compare it to my grow where i have AK47 and SSH growing separately. nice man


----------



## epixbud (Nov 10, 2008)

well, alls good with my girls, got names for them all... Tanya, Sarah, Lindsay. Jenna, Tracy, Krista and Emma.....Emma is the Romulan... lol, my sexy lady's  gonna put the clones into the veg room tomorow and take atleaste 10 clones off all girls after i clean the cloning gear down....... the seedlings looking good too....Mental note... tending a setup like mine with broken ribs is KILLER HELL ...... tend to your body so you can tend to your crop!


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 10, 2008)

hell my arms are messed up, Fdd legs your ribs...... the medicine you desire is 8-10 weeks away, very nice looking plant structures


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 10, 2008)

Those are some beautiful ladies you got there.


----------



## epixbud (Nov 12, 2008)

well, got all the girls cloned last night, 3rd batch but restarting the naming process, Emma B1, Tanya B1 and so for each girl, sexed batch one for short, lol, still lotza clone material on the moms too, 76 clones in my cloner now! 10 off each except 2, 12 off one ak47 (had too many tops!) and 14 off the romulan (tryed for more), lol, they are all big stems tops. the moms look good just skinny! put my second batch of clones into the 18h room for week or so, then into the 12h. the flowering plants are going ape shit! most growing like 2"-3" a day!


----------



## epixbud (Nov 14, 2008)

fuk fuk fuk...well, not sure if i screwed up my clones, hope not! spilt some perlite in my res a bit ago, never woried about it...... fukn plugd all my sprayers and had all my clones sagin this morn! so i ripped the clones out and put them into rooting horomone for the day while i went to worked, came home, cleaned everything bigtime and put the clones back in.... lets keep our fingers crossed, they look alright.... thankfully all the last batch in soil are going good, leave them roots longer in the cloner for sure, works way better.... the seedlings are getting tall, the moms are looking good, getting bushy already, lol, they got a while befor they get cloned again..... no buds yet on the flowering girls but soon i hope, they grew big time, now maby they will start to grow them there budzzzz.......


----------



## diggitydank420 (Nov 15, 2008)

epix, do you have any kind of filtration on your water pump inlet?

If not, this is a good example of a reason to install one...

I'll keep my fingers crossed for your babies!


----------



## epixbud (Nov 15, 2008)

ya, there's a filter on the pump, wuz full of perlite yesterday too, don't seem to stop perlite too well


----------



## epixbud (Nov 15, 2008)

just checked on the cloner, only light on right now..... not sure how they gonna turn out... don't look too healthy to me, well, most anyhow.... at leaste the cloner is working properly again, fukn perlite... leaving the dome off, they look way to moist...


----------



## epixbud (Nov 15, 2008)

wow.... i really gotta get a green light.... this fukn waitin till the last room lights up sucks....... 1 light on all the time, one on from 2pm till 8am and last corse from 8pm to 8am.......so i gave all the vegging plants a good watering...


----------



## epixbud (Nov 15, 2008)

boy oh boy do they all look good, Moms tending there 38 in soil girls  gotta transplant them tomorow and get them into the 12 hour...  the flowering batch starting the buds now, they grew quite a bit.....


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 16, 2008)

Looking good man that perlite crap sux I used it once and havent touched it since. Messy Messy Messy.


----------



## epixbud (Nov 16, 2008)

nice, got all my B3 clones into pots and into the flower rooom, 38 plants in 17 pots, used poly for a seperator in the potz...... 14 done round Xmas day and 38 for 1 to 2 weeks later..... still not to sure bout the 4th batch clones, but the moms are getting ready to produce major clones when i need them! so not to worried, my flower room getting full anyhow, gonna add the second 600w HPS within 2 weeks.....the new seedlings looking good too, booyyaaaaaa.......


----------



## smokeh (Nov 17, 2008)

ur setup is very good.

flower those things! ull have a massive harvest


----------



## Hutch (Nov 17, 2008)

dude you sure as hell dont skimp on the pix! lol lookin GOOOD!!!


----------



## stalebiscuit (Nov 17, 2008)

nice stuff, wish i could set up like your doing


----------



## epixbud (Nov 17, 2008)

thank ya, thank ya, all for the love of them there sweet ladies, they deserve respect and all should be able to enjoy freely, so GROW YALL, it's worth it! 

there, ranting done, watered the budding plants tonight (2 weeks old big ones) and checked all the new ones good, seedlings looking good and i can say i am starting to have hope for the clones... they are standing up, every thing looks frigin awsome...... off to bed i go, gotta work early....


----------



## epixbud (Nov 18, 2008)

fukn eh, i have more faith in the rezilience of the lovely lady's, most of the clones have roots starting, ever so small but definate roots coming out!  the moms lookin way good, big time getting ready for the next cloning..... and those there haiwian sweet skunk seedlings looking good too. still no lights in the bud room yet, update them in a few hours

i'm so fukn happy bout the clones starting roots! 
there isn't any possibility they might hermie on me is there? they were without water spraying for least 5 hours,(while i slept) think the rooting horomon saved them sitting in it while i wuz at work... any ideas? (they all female)


----------



## epixbud (Nov 19, 2008)

oh ya baby! damb near all the clones have got good healthy white roots coming out! totally happy i saved em..... do those mother plants ever look sexy eh!  they got soo many branch's. got some wierd leaves on the HSS, but the new growth looks alright... still got a few hours before the flower lights come on, but did go in and givem a folier spraying, so it dry's before the lights come on.... wow, i am so happy bout the clones! i'll get some flower pics up in few hours.....


----------



## epixbud (Nov 19, 2008)

there, flower room finally lit up, i tied up the mothers again, they getting too bushy again, and here some better pics of the roots starting on the clones too...  man those budding babes look so nice with them clusters now, bigger by the day, YA BABY


----------



## epixbud (Nov 20, 2008)

here are some pics of them all tonight...... they all doing great and looking great, roots big time outa clones...


----------



## smokeh (Nov 21, 2008)

what mix are u using in ur medium? soil and perlite? is that something like 75% soil, 25% perlite?

how oftern do u find ur self watering these? i found that my SSH goes quite awhile without a feed.


----------



## epixbud (Nov 21, 2008)

for the medium, the moms and the sexing clones are in Sunshine Mix4, not sure how they mix it, and all they smaller ones are in a 80% peat, 20% perlite. i gotta water the moms every 3 days, the big budding ones every 4-5 days, the small'r ones every 7 days sofar, i wait till the potz are good and light, even let them droop some, it's way good for the roots when done proper. 
and ya, all self watered, 1 fert feed then 2 water feeds, but have on ocation givin them moms 1 water the 1 fert if i notice they looked too light in colour, but not every time.


----------



## epixbud (Nov 21, 2008)

i thankfully keepin records of that stuff, i wanna get this setup soo dialed in, and going to change over to aerophonic systems in the new year, but need some profit to buy the stuff (DIY) and make sure i get the hang of it, then i'll fill the room with that and no soil involved at all, sept the MOMs! they gonna be in soil always.


----------



## epixbud (Nov 21, 2008)

wow, they all look yummy tonight, the clones have major roots outa ALL them! fukn eh, total comeback....the moms were dry and the seedlings, moms had sagging leaves even, here's pics of before and after watering, and nice budding action in the flower room, them 3 week old's got massive buds starting, and the newest additions, 1 week in are growing like mad, fukn eh......last pic is after watering (bout 2 hours)....


----------



## epixbud (Nov 22, 2008)

wow them roots look some nice this fine mormnin.. i'm thinkin of putting these 3 per pot, i wanna keep them short as posible so they should be OK with the space. 71 outa 75 clones have big time roots, 3 outa the remaining 4 have welts on them (usually roots starting), so what a comeback is all i can say.... all my other lights are off so them is all ya get for right now...


----------



## epixbud (Nov 22, 2008)

well only clone and veg room lit up, so i went out and did some shopping, bot pully's, cloths line and the proper hardware.... now my T5's and 400w are on pully's, fukn gonna be nice using them instead of the chains! still gotta do the 2x 600w's, but waiting for the lights to come on later, only one 600w hooked up right now, other will be up by next weekend... that cloner rocks! when i get those clones outa it i'm gonna redo it, and the shelve it's on, it works at round a 98+% turnout, and thats worth sinkin more coin in to make it better! (will be makin more spots too i think, thinkin 120!)
so here's some pics of the pully setups and them there little girls with there moms, and the future girls from the islands...... i'll get good pics of everything later tonight after i put the pully's in the flower room....


----------



## epixbud (Nov 23, 2008)

wow does this cloner rock! look at them roots, those plants have been stressed to the max, almost dead twise! but behold, only 1 clone not showing roots yet! most of the rest have like 3" roots! when these clones hit soil, then i'm redo'n the cloner and shelve it's on, don't need the shelf soo big and gotta get rid of leaks, plus clean everything. 
so i'll do another DIY (not DYI) on the upgraded version witch i got about 3-4 weeks to do before it's needed again.
end results, this cloner is bigger then what most people need, but with how well it works it's very eacy to adjust the unit size to any amount. 
with a 98%-99% turnout, you can't go wrong! i've never had that much luck clonin in soil!
the most exspencive part of the hole cloner setup is the Growzyme i use in the water, $50 for a liter, but well worth it, it's man made enzimes and crap, not a rooting horomone, and works as they advertise, roots everything better then just water, or water and rooting horomone! i tryed it all the ways in this cloner and found this to work best- 
cut your clones how you want! (not kidding)
soak them in KLN rooting horomone and water for 2h's
mix the rez, ph'd water with proper amount growzyme
trim the stems nice and put into cloner slots
within 7 days you will need to transplant! 

the clone room has the only lights on so i'll post more pics again latter...


----------



## epixbud (Nov 23, 2008)

well the veg room lit up now, so here's some new pics, them there moms are getting way bushy again, are they ever going to be a handfull for round 4 weeks till i need new clones, they are gonna be some big ass clones next round for sure, almost think i'll sell a buncha clones if i can find a buyer, just to control them moms till i need more clones!.....once i get a batch harvested i'll only keep the best mom's, it'll be soo much eacier with less moms for sure....... checked on the cloner again, all clones have roots now! fukn eh.......


----------



## epixbud (Nov 25, 2008)

geezz, better update ya all, all my plants looking way awsome, gonna toss the clones into soil in the next few days..... i trimmed all the oversized leaves off the moms and the new flowering batch, veg and flower plants look awsome! look at them buds go!


----------



## epixbud (Nov 27, 2008)

everything looks real good tonight, put all the new clones into soil, pulled out the cloner for some tweakin..... those moms got soo many clones waitim to cut! fukn eh bud action too, got some nut burn in the new budders, used way too much peat moss in the mix..... got new mix for the newest clones......


----------



## epixbud (Nov 29, 2008)

damb they all look soo good tonight, gonna have nice big ass clones off them there mom's..... the newest batch is taking to soil real good, they all leanin towards the light for sure.... and the seedlings lookin sweet......oh wow on the budding action, nice nice nice......went to wallymart and found clamp on 6" fans for $5 each, so bot 4 to start, going back for more tomorow, they work pretty good they do... got my other 600w waitin for hookup, but gotta wait few days for the bulb........


----------



## epixbud (Dec 1, 2008)

last night........

well, yestrerday had to raise the T5's, frigin burnin some new clone leaves, man do they ever want more light! lol......and there wuz some fur on there soil, so put buncha fans on em.......frigin moister, gonna get some of them temp/humid wireless meters....... the moms got water last night and the HSS seedlings got fertz, and i put some extra fans in there too...... man they all look soooo goood........ and a good old YUM YUM to the buds for sure, that room got 3 extra fans now, 2 more days till the second 600w gets hooked up, just waitin on the bulb...

i'll do an update latter tonight of them this fine day....


----------



## epixbud (Dec 3, 2008)

doooh..... forgot to update it the other night... sorry, here's some veg pics, got all the clones on 18h under the T5's, think i might give them a mild fert mix tomorow.... got my other 600w hps bulb today, so i'm in there under green lights mounting it, wanna get the batchz organized and the haiwian sweet skunks in there too...so i'll have more pics on later, like a few hours...


----------



## epixbud (Dec 3, 2008)

on a smoke, beer and joint break.... then i'll get back at it...


----------



## epixbud (Dec 3, 2008)

there, second 600w mounted and running, totaly nice, 2 x 600w HPS in a 5'x8' space, them buds gonna get sooo much good light! fukn eh on the light in the room! put all the 1st buddin batch under the new bulb, and the rest with the Haiwian Sweet Skunks under the other, i really gotta start my plants small to make them work for my space! anyhow, here's some pics of my baby's as they all sit right now....


----------



## BobMarleySpliffs (Dec 4, 2008)

Looking good bro, I'm keeping an eye on this one because I'm going the same rout in a month or so. Decided on 2 600w flower room, SOG 30-40 plants, with t5's for clone and short veg, so it will be similar to this. Going with BC Big bud and BC God Bud probably.


----------



## potorlando (Dec 4, 2008)

Damn those strains sound great. I wanted SSH, and both romulan and ak47 are reccomended. How can I get those seeds??


----------



## epixbud (Dec 6, 2008)

damb, between my grow and work i don't even get time to update my journal every day! 
got the weekend off so got lotza to do in my grow roomz.... 
gotta get something figured for the new clones, they gotta hit big potz soon, i wanna keep them as short as possible, 
they all look soo good.... 
now i gotta figure how i'm gonna be able to fit them all in the already fullish flower room! 
lol, wish i knew some peeps near me lookin for clones, don't need them all yet but will make them work anyhow, 
just can't see myself tossin any of them babes!


----------



## epixbud (Dec 6, 2008)

and here's the mothers.
took the time to pic each one showin there names, 2 pics for each, man do they all look soo good and ready for clonin time, 
gonna have some huge clones for sure. 
Emma is the only ISS/Romulan x SSH and the rest are AK47 x SSH ...


----------



## epixbud (Dec 6, 2008)

now for the flower room.... 
all plants has buds now! well cept the Haiwan Sweet Sknunks witch just got put in few days ago, them nice big centre cola's are starting to fatten up now too, they look soo yummy! 
gotta figure how i can fit 25 more potz in there! lol, what a chore datz gonna be! 
but i will start to remove the hurtin B1 plantz befor loosin any SB1 clones (sex'd batch), those poor girls and my fukd up soil mix, i hurt them bad..... 
most are back too normal but all still need really light mixed anything for food, never used just Peat Moss and Pearlite....... 
live and learn......
got good soil now too, lol, only hurt batch of clones, the SB1 batch waiting for repot and 12h are in good soil, will update tonight again....


----------



## epixbud (Dec 6, 2008)

sorry for not answerin ya potorlando, i got them from 
HempDepot.ca


----------



## epixbud (Dec 6, 2008)

Here are the Mom's and Daughters as of lights on...... i almost need to slow those clones down!


----------



## BobMarleySpliffs (Dec 6, 2008)

Everythings looking thick and healthy.


----------



## epixbud (Dec 6, 2008)

rearanged the plants in the flower room, got the biggest buds nearer the fans now, 
man are they every lookin good, 
got some light and heat burn on the first bud batch, so raised the light a bit more..... trimmed all the bottom leaves/branch's/buds off that batch too.... 
gonna try to fit the new clones into the 12h room tomorow too, then i'll have a good few weeks till i gotta use the cloner again, 
man those moms look soo healthy! they are just loving the 400w mh to themselves!


----------



## yellowsnakes (Dec 7, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~
awesome *epixbud*

real good job


good growing to ya





~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## tbird79 (Dec 7, 2008)

Yo, epixbud, where you been at man? I aint heard from you in a while. Things are lookin good.!


----------



## epixbud (Dec 7, 2008)

ha ha, hay man, been workin too much and investing in this frigin room! and payin bills to $0 for xmas, i will be by on friday tho


----------



## epixbud (Dec 7, 2008)

good day in my patch... he he he.... 
them there little girls and there moms look soooooo good, i gotta get them clones into 12h soon, but not yet........ did some trimmin on the bottom of the moms, way better airflow now....
got another half hour till the flower lights come on, got a light meter i gonna try in the rooms today too, i'll update flower pics and letz see what my Lumz are at on canapoy level for all the lightz!


----------



## epixbud (Dec 7, 2008)

lights on in flower room now.... 
had to water all the sexers, they had droopy leaves.... 
man those buds are getting soo big! doin a mom battle to see witch plants produce more small thick plants/ with big ass buds, then i'll be able to lessen my mother population and stick in another Romulan to be a mom......
all the rest are looking better and ok, lol, some are great and some are just still getting better..... 
fukn fukd soil mix.....
tryed out the light meter at canopy level, and these the readings for each....in lumz
4x4' T5's = 7500
400w MH = 13000
600w HPS #1 = 83000
600w HPS #2 = 93000

not to bad i think.......


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 7, 2008)

looking awsome dude, hope my nugs turn out sumink along them lines lol. good luck wid rest of grow and +rep for you. check my journal if you get time (page 20 for latest bud pics)


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Dec 8, 2008)

Beautiful canopy!


----------



## epixbud (Dec 8, 2008)

ha ha, fukn eh, got someone to take 20 clones off me, think there wuz way to many to catch air and light with the big ones... 
i really got get them girls shorter to fit the amount i want in the room.
so now (well later) i only gotta deal with 55 plants, not bad, 3 per 3L pot (with seperator for the roots) 19 potz instead of 25, wont have to squeze them in as bad, saved a hole row to spread them a bit...
my idea is 120 plants full, 40 potz...... but i gotta get them smaller.....gotta get any trial and errors done and over with...
i will have a killer SOG yet! 
can't wait till the new year to start trial and errors with some DIY aerophonics systems i got planned, gonna start 1 unit first, make sure i get it all dialed in and then fill the flower room with them....


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 8, 2008)

nice pics! good luck with your grow! rep+


----------



## smokeh (Dec 9, 2008)

those buds look big. you've looked after them well.

+ rep


----------



## epixbud (Dec 12, 2008)

update time.... been working too much.....
every plant even the clones got water yesterday, they all needed it...... the moms got fertz,, i forgot..... man they every ready for clones to come off them! 
those buds starting too look soo good, getting close to harvest of the sexers.... 
kinda fed up with the heat/light burns, couldn't get the temps down so bot few "light pipes", gonna hook them up this weekend, hopefully that cures the burning prob..... gonno run it from fan to light to light to carbon filter, and su8ck backwards.... hope it works good, frigin light tubes ain't cheap nor the vent tubing! 
them clones wat bigger light big time! they getting right into the T5's! ...


----------



## epixbud (Dec 12, 2008)

lmfao, oh ya, here's the light tubes, not hooked up yet but pic anyhow...............


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Dec 12, 2008)

epixbud said:


> lmfao, oh ya, here's the light tubes, not hooked up yet but pic anyhow...............


Hell yeah, those are badass!


----------



## epixbud (Dec 12, 2008)

needed them, my poor girls getting burned...
got the lights at 20" up and still getting burns..... 
got extra coin for them by gettin rid of some clones.. 
fukin eh i hope they do there job.....


----------



## epixbud (Dec 13, 2008)

busy busy i be these days.... 
here are some pics of my lovely lady's last night, those clones getting big and those moms getting way bushy...... 
and those buds! they looking soo yummy...
still havn't got the new light tubes up yet, do them tomorow.....


----------



## epixbud (Dec 14, 2008)

finally got the light pipes up and wired, moved the carbon filter to the far end, then ran 6" flexy pipe from it to the lights, then out to the fan... 
all tested and running good, lowered the lights to 1' above them there buds, lets hope this solves the burning problem!
still got lotz to do in the 3 rooms today so there'll be no pics till later, specially the buds.... i hate green light pics lol....
gotta get the clones into pots and under the 600w'z tonight.....


----------



## epixbud (Dec 14, 2008)

started to get ready to transplant clones, then i got the soil outa the garage..... frigin stupid cold, gonna have to let it warm for the night..... 
desided to go ahead and top all the clones to get them all shorter and more equal, read someware that AK47 really likes topping. 
thinking of topping the mom's now so the future clones got a topped head start......
so here's some pics of the clones before and after topping.... 
and here's the mom's before anything, will update those pics later with the flower room and it's changes.....
1 hour left till it lights up, can't wait to start testing how low i can have those light pipes to the canopy......


----------



## epixbud (Dec 14, 2008)

so i topped all the moms too, get a head start for the future clones, trimmed them up and got rid of crappy leaves too...
so far i'm quite impressed with the light pipes, temp is way different in the room and 12" under on the canopy, seems to work not too bad, gotta adjust some of my venting tho, lmao....
man are those frigin buds ever getting nice! 
i had to crop 2 smaller sexers tonight.... 
he he he..... 
they done enough to make sure i got Xmas BUDS!!!!! got them hangin over the T5's, should be well dried and cured for Xmas eve...... 
and round Xmas the rest of the sexers will be done anyhow.....
my screwed up batch seems to be alright, some of them are still recovering, no thanks to my frigin heat issue's.... 
but hopefully now they all done with......


----------



## epixbud (Dec 14, 2008)

checked on them there buddin plants this mornin, they seem to be doing fine with the light pipes, the tempature is definetly diferent in the room, way cooler, totaly cooler at canopy level with the light pipes at 12' up... i really gotta get an electronic temp sensor....


----------



## epixbud (Dec 15, 2008)

here's my girls as of last night..... started to repot some of the clones, and left the rest for tonight....
man are those buds ever looking nice!
the HSS are coming along good, they should be ready to sex soon. the moms and clones looking supper good too..


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 15, 2008)

wow, looking really good man. hope the rest of the grow goes well for you.


----------



## epixbud (Dec 17, 2008)

seems to be going good this far...... 
got 11 plants done round Xmas day! 
lmao, between the 2 strains xmas day is the max..... fukin eh, christmas crop! thats gotta be a good sign..... 
got 12 potz filled with new clones, 3 girls each...... the 2 girl potz got huge buds... sooo...... we try...... 36 plants in 12 potz, adding 5 more 3 packs when i get the sexers cropped...... in about a week... fukn eh ..... had to kill 2 Haiwian sweet skunks... they were males.... got 3 females tho.. fukn eh there too....
took 2 romulan clones for moms, in veg room in bigger potz now.......
so here'z some pics..........


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

OK, wher ethe fack have I been? this is a great grow--I found this thread just in time.....


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 17, 2008)

Agreed


----------



## epixbud (Dec 17, 2008)

thankz..... with all the troubles my grow has had it's fukn heaven to see them there nice buds.......


----------



## epixbud (Dec 18, 2008)

finally got some wireless temp meters, got 1 in veg and flower rooms, now i can work at gettin that dialed in, i know it's too hot in my rooms....
still gotta put my last few clones into potz but gonna wait on them till the sexers are cropped, i just plain old got no room!
my moms really wanna be cloned, they soo big and bushy..... they still got another couple weeks to wait, lol....
there's some pics of the girls in veg, no flower till the lights come on tho.... post again later i will....


----------



## epixbud (Dec 19, 2008)

ah crap... sorry i didn't post my budders pics last night, had to water most of them and hit bed for work.....
so here are the budding girls lastnight.... 
got my first buncha temp numbers..... max'd at 91.5 and min'd at 69.8 in both rooms!..... gotta get some cooler air in there i do, i think anyhow, they seem to be doing fine in those temps tho, can't see it hurting them, they grow in way hotter temps outside..


----------



## epixbud (Dec 19, 2008)

ahh... and here are all my lovely ladies tonight....
gave the remaining clones a shot of veg fertz tonight and all the sexers water... the clones just waiting for bigger potz...
those moms are getting way outa hand, lmao, i luv it!
and lookz at them budz, oh ya baby, sexy sexy is all i can say...


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 20, 2008)

+rep for you. Very nice and clean journal. Impressive results from all your hard work. Subscribed....


----------



## epixbud (Dec 20, 2008)

well, thank ya kindly, check back later, it'll be updated after lights start comin on...........


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 20, 2008)

Also checked out your thread on the cloner. It's nice when people aren't stingy with their knowledge I just spent $80 on an 8 sight cloner because I didn't want to spend $350 on a 45 sight... Wish i would have run across it a little earlier. Good news is that it's a 1000/L per hour pump and with your design I can modify mine to make it a 45 sight cloner and only spend another $50 or less.....


----------



## epixbud (Dec 20, 2008)

or less, go to a depot store and check there garden/pond supply's, you'll be surprised at how much even the hydro shops over price.... i stick with my hydro shop on most stuff just cause we friends and my trial/errors are to his benifit, if i have a problem he gives me what i need to fix it, even trade overs, and he then has tryed and true test results to tell his potential customers, so i just support him with my buisness, lol, i get killer deals too...


----------



## epixbud (Dec 20, 2008)

so here's some pic's of the mom's and clones, they look soo good and healthy.....
the remaining clones got another fert feedin last night, they wuz thirsty!
my frigin moms really wanna be cloned! the first 3 pic's are of the ISS/ROMULANxSSH and the rest of them are AK47xSSH, yum yum!  
more pics later when the flower lights come on.....


----------



## epixbud (Dec 20, 2008)

finally, lights on in the flower room, here's some pics of them awsome lookin buds.... the 11 sexers are almost ready, round xmas i figure, day 65 today for them anyhow....
the B1 batch is doing ok, they got pretty hurt with the soil/nutz prob way back, but got buds startin, so maby they might give me a decent return, but probly few weeks or more stalled thanks to the stress....
the HSS are getting quite big too, think i gotta givem some fertz tho, got some lightness in some of the leaves...


----------



## PTsilence (Dec 21, 2008)

wow, Im ahhhh.... jealous 
haha great grow +rep
sorry I didnt go back and read yet but what kind of space are you working with to have this size grow?


----------



## epixbud (Dec 21, 2008)

4 rooms, 3 grow rooms and a entry/power room
clone/rez room is 3'wide x 5'long x 8'high w/4x4' T5's
entry/power room is 3'w x 4'l x 8'h NA
veg room is 5'w x 6'l x 7 1/2' to 8'h w/400w MH
flower room is 5'w x 8'l x 8'h w/2x600w HPS

23' long total mix of 3'-5' wide


----------



## PTsilence (Dec 21, 2008)

amazed.. thats awesome
basement?


----------



## epixbud (Dec 21, 2008)

yup, fake wall hidin it


----------



## PTsilence (Dec 21, 2008)

haha brilliant


----------



## epixbud (Dec 21, 2008)

oh wow, good night in my patch for sure..... 
all my sexy lady's lookin.. um...sexy, lol...... 
took some samples and quick dryed them in the nuker.... 
oh wow, must say, them big ass AK47xSSH give a very nice body stone and the smaller...er... taller yet less mature Romulan x SSH are blow your head off good! very impressed, i just can't wait till harvest of both kinds!.....
my Hawaiian Sweet Skunks starting to bud now too, down to 2 of them, the rest were males.....
rearanged my flower room, made shelves for the smaller ones and did some hight adjustments on the lights....
fukn impressed i am!.............


----------



## krippo (Dec 21, 2008)

nice grow man


----------



## dsn (Dec 21, 2008)

You`re gonna have massive yield from thoes, who are in veg room. 
I`m doing the same with my big buds - letting them to grow as big as its possible for maximum yield.


----------



## epixbud (Dec 21, 2008)

those in the veg room are just moms, there clones veg for a few days only after roots start in a dif room under T5's, if any of them hit the flower room eventually, they will be soo stripped of clones, lol, they too big to bud in my rooms!


----------



## dsn (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok, I thought You`re growing them for flowering.


----------



## drocK87 (Dec 22, 2008)

looking fucking awesome man great grow!!! I'm just coming out of college and cannot wait to setup my first indoor grow.. I'll be watching this closely tho mainly because of the Romulan =P... good luck man keep the updates comin!!!!


----------



## epixbud (Dec 22, 2008)

and here's some updates on my lovely lady's, had to water the sexers and HSS, and gave the B1 in the screwed soil a light fert mix, hope they take to the light fert mix.... those clones will go into 12h when i crop off the sexers this week..ain't got no room for them till then!
oh man those frigin buds lookin soo good...


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 22, 2008)

nice, well done


----------



## epixbud (Dec 25, 2008)

wow, been a few days, MERRY HO HO to all ......
left the rooms all sealed up for a cycle and change to get actual temp readings outa them, 
without me popin in every day it stays at 90 to 91, 
after i work in there or even break the "seal" it jumps to 94..... 
hits 74 on the low side......
i'm happy with those numbers for now.... will have to get a portable AC for them come summer tho....
well, here's some pics of my girls last night before i went and played Santa, every one of them lovely ladies look awsome...
got a new microscope yesterday, 60x - 100x zoom with cool little LED lite, gonna watch them crystals to perfection....
thinkin i got some days left for the sexers tho, don't think they gonna be a true Xmas harvest....
anyhow, will update more pics latter after lights on


----------



## DopeToke (Dec 25, 2008)

wow just looked through all this thread and im amazed. You clearly know what your doing, your plants look great. So much green...you have the kind of grow going on that i could only dream of. Awesome great job rep+


----------



## epixbud (Dec 25, 2008)

thankz man, but it hazn't been without bad luck....had lotza probs with the heat and finally got that under control, but my girls still show there scars.... the newest batch is doin perfect tho, thankfully.... i've always grow organic and am trying to up the anti these days, gonna try full aerophonic systems in the new year......


----------



## DeweY (Dec 25, 2008)

Them buds make my mouth water 

good luck with your crop  peace


----------



## epixbud (Dec 25, 2008)

they make mine water too....... paitence...... grrrrr.......


----------



## epixbud (Dec 25, 2008)

lol, nice, veg lights on, them clones and mom's lookin soo good, can't wait till the flower lights come on....
here's some new veg pics....


----------



## epixbud (Dec 25, 2008)

well now, my patience running short..... day 69 for my sexers and still not done...
used my new 100x and seen a few tricomes with amber.... just bout time! 
man do they ever look frigin awsome, i just can't wait....


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 26, 2008)

looking real nice.....


----------



## epixbud (Dec 26, 2008)

here be my sexy lady's tonight.... damb they all look good...
from the clones to the mom'z...... the the veg room'z 400w is 14" over the canopy.... the flower room'z 2 x 600w'z are 16" over the canopy, those HSS seedlings looking fukin awsome and the rest got some massive budding action going on.....
sexers still got a few days.... so good for my Xmas crop....


----------



## DeweY (Dec 27, 2008)

I Could Look Through these all night
I Dont Know Alot But Id Say Your A Damb Good Grower

deffo+Rep


----------



## epixbud (Dec 27, 2008)

well here be some update pic's...
all my lady's looking soo fukn good... 
i musta stunned the sexers at some point, they shoulda been done by now.........


----------



## epixbud (Dec 28, 2008)

here be my mom's and clones this fine evenin.... nuther week and i get to clone them baby's and get some veg room back.....
one plant sofar had enough milky/amber crystall so it got cropped, the pic is only the top cola, got the other branch's quick drying, but i gonna wait till the big bud dry's/cures properly before it gets touched....


----------



## epixbud (Dec 29, 2008)

well, here's some pic's of the flower room, my frigin batteries died in the cam so thats all ya get tonight, oh and ya get one pic of the veg room too...... damb those buds look fine, and getting soo close....


----------



## epixbud (Dec 31, 2008)

well here are a few pic's of my lady's lastnight..... 3 of the sexers were perfect 50/50 milky/amber tricome so they got cropped!
only been in to look sofar today, the flower lights just came on..... gotta check my tricomes under microscope and i'll get some last 2008 pics up.........


----------



## epixbud (Dec 31, 2008)

no more of the sexers ready today, well a few are but gonna let them go a bit i think....
all my lady's look soo good tonight......
there's some pics ..........


----------



## smokeh (Jan 3, 2009)

holy shit. u are gonna have a massive harvest. very nice plants. +rep

edit: not sure how to rep u with this new layout,lol the scales arnt there.


----------



## epixbud (Jan 3, 2009)

tankz smokeh........ got 2 1/2 dried oz's off 3 plants i harvested, fukn eh for sexers at 2 per pot! aiming for 1+ oz's per plant at 3 per pot in SOG....... hope i can pull it off! at 20 pots per 3 week crop........... thems nice numbers for sure........ and hoping for more numbers when i start aerophonics in there..........


----------



## epixbud (Jan 3, 2009)

and ya............. not sure on the rep thing ether, it didn't work, lol


----------



## smokeh (Jan 3, 2009)

yer thats nice, 2 and half from 3 plants. thats pretty good. im harvesting a blue cheese today. hopefully i will get half oz off her with any luck. theres no way id be able to pull anything bigger than that off at the moment.

good luck anyways and enjoy ya smoke 

oh and when i find out how to rep ppl with this new layout then i will give ya some rep for ur healthy grow.


----------



## epixbud (Jan 5, 2009)

so here's my lady's last night......... 
got the rest of the clones into the 12h....
only 6 sexers left to harvest...... looking for the peeks.........
gonna fire up the cloner in the next few days and get those un-needed moms all chopped, gonna try to sell most of the clones, and bud what ever is left and same with those moms...... got 3 AK47 moms i gonna keep, and the Romulan, with 2 more Rom (new) moms going, the other 3 AK moms getting hacked and budded or sold........
in the pics one plant (HSS) has yellowing on the leaves, any idea's? got 2 of that strain and only that one has it....


----------



## epixbud (Jan 11, 2009)

wow, almost been a week....... sorry i havn't updated, been working lotz plus croppin and clonin and cleanin........
so here are the final wieght tally's for the sexers.... 
8 x AK47 = 7oz ....... 
2 x Romulans = 2oz .........
not to bad i say, i must also say it all is kick ass stone! ........ 
i cloned the crap outa the moms i don't wanna use anymore, lol, do they ever look small compared to the good moms! i got 77 clones off them in the cloner with 3 HSS in there too, wanna try to bring few of them up i do, i soaked them clones in KLN rooting concentrate and water over night, there in a water and growzyme mix in the cloner now............ 
i'll update latter on after my flower room lights up, got some work to do in there tonight too........


----------



## epixbud (Jan 11, 2009)

still debating whether i'll just sell those clones off and do my next batch with my choosen moms......


----------



## justatoker (Jan 11, 2009)

looks like the buds are really fluffy. Are they?


----------



## epixbud (Jan 11, 2009)

the AK47'z are solid and thick, but the Romulans are thick but airy, didn't fill in nearly as good as the AK'z.....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice job. I tried to rep but it won't let me yet.... Next time...


----------



## epixbud (Jan 12, 2009)

lmao, again i forgot to upload the pics......... heres some pics of my flower room last night......... the fukd soil batch doin ok.... the newest batch got buds everyware already............ and those HSS look fukin awsome........

stone test of my sexers........

AK47xSSH - not very happy with there smell or taste ,but the high is heavy and long lasting, pinner material or knockout smoke!

ISS/ROMULANxSSH - very nice fruitish smell and taste sort of like cotton candy! very strong up high, long lasting pinner material too!

the sexers were washed for 3 weeks before harvest........


----------



## smokeh (Jan 15, 2009)

wow. they look really good. real nice an healthy. +rep.

if u live near me, u can be my new best friend 

edit: i must spread some love b4 repping u again,lol


----------



## epixbud (Jan 15, 2009)

lol, right on


----------



## epixbud (Jan 17, 2009)

well, here's my lady's last night, they all looking soo healthy!..... 
still no root action on the clones yet, should be soon tho, day 5 for them now....
all them moms are soo wanting to be cloned......
the screwed soil batch is almost ready to harvest, the ones that recovered that is....
the hiawana sweet skunk lookin totally awsome and they are going into there 7th week.....
my newest flowering batch is doing awsome, they got buds everyware and all around 14" - 18" high, finally got there height under control....


----------



## igrowz615 (Jan 17, 2009)

dude i swear on my maria that if u live anywhere where  is illegal i have so much respect for you. do you have a full room dedicated to growth of is that closet or something?


----------



## epixbud (Jan 17, 2009)

lmao, tankz, and it is NOT legel here, lol, 3 rooms altogether, clone room 5'x3'x8' , veg room 5'x6'x8' , and the flower room is 5'x8'x8', and it's a hole portion of a basement (25'x5'x8') hidden behind a fake wall


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jan 17, 2009)

badass grow bro, im jealous i cant wait to get a house soon and have alll this poppin again.. i miss it


cant wait to see this grow progress

later


----------



## epixbud (Jan 17, 2009)

brontobrandon1 said:


> badass grow bro, im jealous i cant wait to get a house soon and have alll this poppin again.. i miss it
> 
> 
> cant wait to see this grow progress
> ...


 
thankz man, this grow setup been a pain at times and had it's fair share of bad luck, but got it pretty much dialed in now tho..... sure produced some head spin buds so far!


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jan 17, 2009)

fuck dude i bet, which buds have been your favorite so far????

Also how do u like the cool tubes? u recommend them?

my secret jardin gets set up tommrow and i start my half hydro half soil grow.
i've got strawberry diesel, kali mist and purple god i cant waitt..

haha sorry im ripppppped off the kali mist woo


later bro


----------



## SOG (Jan 17, 2009)

WOW... I'm impressed epixbud
stay positive and keep up the good work


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jan 17, 2009)

I envy you so much now... I finally coughed up the $150 and ordered a 400w HPS from HTG. In short, my roommate saw that the invoice had our address on it he freaked out and threw out all of his plants and made me toss mine. 

I seriously had thoughts of suicide. I miss my babies and being winter my backyard garden is no-go (not temps, sun is blocked by house until march). Arrgh!!!


----------



## epixbud (Jan 21, 2009)

ah... been a few days it has, so here be some updated pics of my sexy lady's...
finally got roots flowing of the clones, slowly but surly.... put the last chopped mom into he 12h yesterday, only my choosen moms left now, all the flowering girls looking soo good, the HSS are next on the harvest shedual, they smell so stinky! ....


----------



## dsn (Jan 21, 2009)

Those clones are in flower?


----------



## epixbud (Jan 21, 2009)

nope, but the moms are getting way old and some seem to be flowering a bit.... er makin little starter buds anyhow....... but the clones all starting to root anyhow.....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 21, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing. I saw it in your first pic.


----------



## epixbud (Jan 21, 2009)

anyone got an idea why the moms started growing small buds in veg? they are NOT autoflowering strains......


----------



## epixbud (Jan 22, 2009)

here's my girls as of last night..... they all looking killer good...... them HSS are just bout ready for croppin, few more days i think........


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 22, 2009)

Looking great! I wish I had some of that SSH. I am taking a survey on my thread on what 4 strains of Haze I should try my hand at next grow. Chime in with your 2 cents if you wish....


----------



## epixbud (Jan 23, 2009)

fukn eh....... my sexy lady's looking totally sexy tonight........ 
them HSS are almost ready, few more days or a week ...... i can't wait, they stink soo much........ 
them clones finally rooting good...... 
still got no idea bout my buddin moms........ 
will i have to bud them?.... 
there clones are rooting.... 
fukn gonna have to test i guess....... here's to luck.....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 23, 2009)

Good idea on starting the new thread. I started one looking for Haze recomendations. It seems you get better and faster responses when you write a thread on just the topic you have a question on... Maybe you should try 24/0 and see if they will re-veg instead of growing buds....


----------



## epixbud (Feb 1, 2009)

ah crappy........ been bout a week since i updated..... been workin lotz and keepin my present strains going .... 
not too sure about the AK strain i got.... frigin smells like hay no matter what i do.... 3 different batch's...... even let some of the last batch's crystals turn all amber, no smell difference.... but of well, ya smoke it and it knocks ya out! 
the Romulan and Hiwaian sweet skunk got nice smells and taste tho......
my new batch of clones all are rooting massive, took 9 days this time for them all to root, only thing i did different wuz to pre soak the cut branch's in a KLN solution for like 18 hours instead of the 1-2 hours with the earlier batch's... they seem to have gotten more then enough rootin nutt soaked in, only took 7 days last batch.... gonna transfer all the clones into soil today, gonna exsperiment with some of the clones this time, gonna see just how small a pot and how many per pot they will work with, even gonna try and grow at leaste one to finish in a cup!
all my moms looking awsome, the new rom moms are ready to produce some good clones already....
all the flowering girls look awsome, and the old hacked up moms in there are doing great...


----------



## brookstown (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't know if you've answered this yet but how big do you let them get before flowering?


----------



## epixbud (Feb 2, 2009)

between 8 to 10 inch's, basically 1-2 weeks after the clones hit soil....... i try to keep it as short as possible......


----------



## growinman (Feb 2, 2009)

Quite the grow there, _*epixbud*_!! I go through these all the time and cant believe I didn't run into this sooner!
I havn't had the chance to read this whole thing yet, but who's your ak from? Is it Serious Seed?? I just got my seed from Attitude, but I got Serious's AK as I 've only heard great things about it and I was planning to run an DIY 35 site and an AF20 full of it..... I 've been following _*ru8fru*_'s journel(check it out if you have the time @ https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/133743-3rd-hydro-grow-serious-seeds-9.html he's got new pics up of his Haze and AK47). The ak seems to stay reasonably short and good for an sog, considering it's a sativa dom strain, and at 9-10 wks....... On the other hand his haze x skunk is out of control in height, imo......

I glad to have bumped into you! Keep up the great journel!!

growinman


----------



## epixbud (Feb 2, 2009)

i got my seeds thro HempDepot.ca ......... they are a BeanHo strain, limited edition batch....... 
thanks for stoppin by....... gonna get a new journal goin for my next clone batch i think..............


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Feb 4, 2009)

epixbud said:


> frigin smells like hay no matter what i do.... 3 different batch's...... even let some of the last batch's crystals turn all amber, no smell difference.... but of well, ya smoke it and it knocks ya out!


Try curing it with some lemon or orange peel. It may impart a more appetizing scent.


----------



## epixbud (Feb 5, 2009)

ZeroTransFat said:


> Try curing it with some lemon or orange peel. It may impart a more appetizing scent.


 
right on good idea man, gonna try that!


----------



## epixbud (Feb 11, 2009)

ah crappy, been a hole buncha days since i updated, sorry....  so here's some pics of my lady'z last night, i just finished getting all the clones into soil and into the veg room...... need to pack way more plants in to make the small size worth while, thats for sure... put the 2 moms that were budding into the 12h last night too, he he he, they gonna make some massive buds for sure....


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 11, 2009)

epixbud, your garden never ceases to amaze me!

Keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## epixbud (Feb 13, 2009)

well, good day all, today a bad luck day so i won't even go into my rooms at all..... better safe then sorry! 
so here are some pics of my lady's last night, and of the new vented hood i got for my 400w MH (its glass is in the box till it's up), the only HID i got thats not vented, and the reason i can't get any more temp drop.... so i gonna be doing some wiring and installing tomorow before the veg lights come on, gotta rerun my flex venting lines and move the can fan for the new configuration, hoping the fan will do all 3 lights or i'll just get a bigger one..........


----------



## epixbud (Feb 15, 2009)

so here's my rearanged veg room, no more big ass parabolic...... 
the new vented hood sure is less comberson....... 
the intake air soarce is 75.6 and the 400w room is at 76.8 after 3 hours, flower room same as veg, fukn eh...... 
i gonna get a bigger inline fan for my main exaust, one of my light pipes stays pretty hot for cryin out loud, but not too hot thankfully........
so look at them there moms with there little ones hording around them... he he he..... 
them moms are so ready for the next cloning, gonna have 3 Romulans this time to clone from, not to happy with my ak strain so thinking of weeding it out... only 1 ak mom left now.... 
i should have some flower pics up later.....


----------



## epixbud (Feb 15, 2009)

well, the flower lights gonna fire up now, so gonna watch the temps.... outside temp 75.9 .... veg temp 77.1 after 6 hours lights on ..... and the flower room is at 82.8 before the lights come on .... fukin gonna have to get more air in there or a bigger can fan using the flower room as the main exaust.....


----------



## epixbud (Feb 15, 2009)

well the flower room been lit up for 1 hour now, temps are...
outside 75.4....
veg 78.8 after lights on for 7 hours......
flower 89.8 after 1 hour lights on........ fuk


----------



## epixbud (Feb 16, 2009)

gonna try another vent flow setup for the 400w, had it going to the back of the flower room main fan, frigin stays too hot in the flower room.... so i run the vent hose direct to the filter, mabey that will help with my temps........
if no luck by the mornin i'll get a bigger inline exaugust fan, maby a bigger filter too.... fuk ......


----------



## epixbud (Feb 17, 2009)

well i am fed up with the fukn heat in my flower room........hit max of 97.1 last night......... did some research and found that my CanFan is only 250cfm..... my hydro guy sold it to me as the High output version..... fuk.... so he made good and i got the HO version at 440cfm for a good discount, so now i'm gonna hook the old can fan to the 400w and the new can fan ware the old one is....... so hopefully tonight i will solve my heat problem!


----------



## epixbud (Feb 17, 2009)

the fukn heat is totally stunting my buds......... frigin almost week 9 on plants that should only take 6-8 ..... i hope the new fan solves it...


----------



## smokeh (Feb 18, 2009)

u dont have any plants in flower? ur room(s) are huge. 

nice setup as well uve got. where are u extracting ur ductwork? is ur grow room a spare room in the house or something? where are u running the duct(s)?

i can see that one of them is connected to ur HPS taking heat away from the canopy. the other one that i guess is in ur room somewhere, is that taking heat and smell?

how did u make the apertures for ur ducts? im abit skeptical about making holes in my wooden grow room becoz when i take it down, theres just gonna be holes there. or are u planning on filling them back in?

btw, plants look really healthy even thou its 97 in there.

the highest ive had is 95 i think. they'll be ok. did u hook up the new 400 fan? did it work?


----------



## growinman (Feb 18, 2009)

epixbud said:


> the fukn heat is totally stunting my buds......... frigin almost week 9 on plants that should only take 6-8 ..... i hope the new fan solves it...


...........so what's the verdict-----> you gettin' that heat sucked out of there?? I believe that without co2 your gonna keep stressing them until you can keep it in the low 80's, as I am sure you already know.....

Your whole set-up is looking great; we'll be waitin' for the updates!


growinman


----------



## 619SixFour (Feb 18, 2009)

I am about to buy that same fan, how loud is it, I was going to use inside the house so I am wondering if you will have to build an enclosure for it?


----------



## epixbud (Feb 18, 2009)

smokeh.... it's a fake wall in a basement, total messurments are 23' long by 5' wide by 8' high with 9' of it only 3' wide. 
Clone/Res room is 5'L x 3'w x 8'h, 
Power room is is 4'L x 3'w x 8'h, 
Veg room is 6'L x 5'w x 8'h
Flower room is 8'L x 5'w x 8'h
that is the order of the rooms too
fresh air is sucked from an adjasent room via 2 x 200cfm fans thro the clone and veg room.
the 400w MH is sucking air via 250cfm from the clone and power room vents and exausting into the flower room
the flower room has 1 x 200cfm intake fan via vent from veg room, a carbon filter hooked to 2 x 600w HPS in light pipes and is exausted to a totally different part of the house.
and i got lotza plants on the verge of harvest, fukn heat... they been growin way slow....
gonna be changing the setup this summer with proper outside intake and exaugst, as well as rearanging the rooms so i get another 2'L for the flower room

and growinman, he he he, i know and am even thinkin of gettin a small portable AC for the veg room, i just don't wanna get into Co2 yet, not a good place to be bringing those kinda containers into, too obviese.... been thinkin of the Bucket thing tho, will see... and as for the heat, Ya, he he he, peeked at 90 last night, gonna rearange some vent fans and such and get even more.

hay 619SixFour..... he he he, loud! if ya plug it in before hookin tubing up, it sounds like a miny jet! it's not too loud when connected to piping, but you'll wanna make sure it's a fair distance from walls peeps will be behind, sounds like a furnace would thro an upstairs vent, ya thats it 

and i will be posting some new pics tonight, the flower room got watered last night and hopin the lower temp show some plant growth!


----------



## epixbud (Feb 18, 2009)

well, how do ya be now ...... he he he ...... k, here's some pics of my lady'z and of the light/venting....
fuk do they ever look soo good..... my frigin moms are getting way to fukn big, lol, they will produce soo many clones....


----------



## smokeh (Feb 19, 2009)

thats one big setup.

i could never do all that on my own in my current situation / accommodation.

how much do u harvest each time and from how many plants?


----------



## epixbud (Feb 19, 2009)

well, only done a sexer batch and 1 x 30 plant batch, sofar, but pulled 3/4 LB outa the hurtin things.......

presently in flower i got 36 plants on the verg... 
with 17 to go a week or 2 latter.... 
then there are 3 old short cloned moms in there too and 2 big ass uncloned moms aswell.... not sure when they'll be done..

so all together there is 58 in flower......

the veg room has 3 Romulan x SSH moms, 1 AK47 x SSH mom..... and 80 clones in soil..... 2 of wich are soon to be Hiwiana Sweet Skunk moms.........

so all together there is 84 in veg......

sure does take up lotza time but it will be worth it....few hours every few days and a lookzy every day...so.....er.... cough cough..... it is worth it..... he he he

here is some pics of it tonight, and some more of the vent lines and fans i forgot to take last night.... 
fuk are those budz ever getting nice with less tempz!..


----------



## smokeh (Feb 20, 2009)

wow, im impressed.

how come you need that much weed? are u selling for profit?

do u need any help trimming  invite me over lol.


----------



## dsn (Feb 20, 2009)

smokeh said:


> wow, im impressed.
> 
> how come you need that much weed? are u selling for profit?
> 
> do u need any help trimming  invite me over lol.


For a stoner 3/4 lb is gone very fast. 

Epixbud, what`s Your average yield for one plant?


----------



## epixbud (Feb 20, 2009)

aiming for min 1oz per, my sexers produced bout 2oz's each, but they were bigger then the 2 batchs thatr almost done.....

and smokeh, i sell nuff to pay for the upkeep and keep the Good Old Boys in desent smoke, you pay too much for shit weed here...and me alone smokes bout 7 - 10 grams a day, or more on the weekends, lol, or days off..... i'm a cronic and only help the cronics who deserve.... he he he.... and of course trading stuff with local pharmers too.....


----------



## epixbud (Feb 21, 2009)

so here's my lady's early this morning, fuk they ever looking real good....
this afternoon i toor out all the crappy small clones, only bigins left now, 40 x AK47 and 2 x HSS...........

thinking of putting in a new air system, goona section off the cooled lights straight to the outdoors in and out.
then run outdoor air in via thermistat to cool extra while main intake and exaugst will stay the same.....
got lotza frigin equations too do..........


----------



## dsn (Feb 21, 2009)

Those moms are huge. 
They will stay as mothers or You will flower them some day?


----------



## epixbud (Feb 21, 2009)

oh i would imagine i shall flower them some day, not till i want a change and get new dif moms going.... 
got 5 moms in the flower room now, 3 were cloned off first and 2 were big ass moms that started to bud in the veg room, so into 12h they went, uncloned...he he he, they are monster thick and only just got in there a bit ago, lol.....
plus i really like taking big ass clones so i like the moms big......

on a dif note.... here's what my rooms will look like for easter.... he he he.... gonna change things around so i can seal off the lights cooling air and get some Co2 pumpin, and to simplify everything too, utilize the spaces better.... gonna have to make a smaller cloner i think too....


----------



## epixbud (Feb 22, 2009)

lol, here's a better pc draw up of my new setup idea....


----------



## epixbud (Feb 22, 2009)

well, i'm late at'r tonight.... been designing my new room setup.....
went in and checked on the lady's tonight and took a buncha pics.... oh i can't wait for my next batch to finish.........


----------



## epixbud (Mar 4, 2009)

ah shit..... been a bit since my last update! 
well...... i been battling with my ventelation steady, got the flower room staying under 90 now.... barly..... gonna get a way bigger carbon filter this weekend to solve the noice and add more steady airflow, my present filter made for way less airflow and sounds like a jet! he he he.....
finally finished croping off my first full batch, 
28 AK47's and 12 Romulans..... 
not to happy with the weight turnout sofar, but only got Romulan totaly dryed sofar..... 12 Romulans Produced 110g's..... 
still waiting on the ak to finish dryin...... 
i gotta get things dialed in big time... fuk... 
anyhow, to my rooms.... 
i made a new cloner with 51 sites, but won't have the DIY up for a bit while i finish testing it and rearanging the clone room.....
i hacked all my big moms down, toped them all to bring the main canopy down some, they look soo nice tho....
still got a buncha clones under the veg light yet to get some size, put 11 into 12 hour on friday.....
those frigin big ass EX mom's in the flower room lookin soo yummy! he he he....... 
got some spots on the 11 new flowerin girls, think it's cause they have had no nutz yet, er i hope, but they gettin first nutz feeding tonight...... 
tossed in a peak of my new cloner and picks of my venting, lol........


----------



## epixbud (Mar 4, 2009)

well, those last pics were from last night, these are from minutes ago..... lol....


----------



## smokeh (Mar 6, 2009)

still looking great. how far away is harvest?


----------



## epixbud (Mar 6, 2009)

just finished dryin and weighin my first crop off'z...... 
at 3 plants per pot..... 
28 - AK47 x SSH produced 3/4 pound...... 
12 - ROMULAN x SSH produced 1/4 pound..........

gotta get it all dialed in and getting the new aerophonic setup designed and all the parts....


----------



## growinman (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey there, *epixbud*! You've been very busy in there from the looks of things, and looks great!! You about to load that cloner up??<---looks awesome!!
I am really surprised you harvested 1lb from 40 plants......do you think its from being 3 per pot??<--roots? Or maybe temps to extreme-----did they end up showing much stress?

Well, it sounds like you have it all under control and also a first class grow room to do it in!<---looks like over an lb in there right now haha

Hope your having a great weekend!!

growinman


----------



## epixbud (Mar 8, 2009)

thankz there growinman....... 
gotta rearange the clone room before i can get a fresh batcha clones into the new cloner, 
and i think the lower end weight is all due to heat stress...... the plants do show some stress signs but seem to be getting better now that the temps are lower.......stays under 85 now 
doin the plants at 3 per pot actually worked good! but i think they needed more veg time first, the bigger ones created good size buds.......
and ya, i think those ex-moms in the flower room gonna produce a lb min.
so here's some pics of them last night..... yum yum


----------



## epixbud (Mar 15, 2009)

shit, been a bit since an update.....
here's my present lady'z tonight.....
got some stuff i'm trying out for my hydro guy... supposed to make pot dry and cure faster.... gonna try it just for the hell of it, just flooded one plant with the solution an hour ago and gonna harvest it in 12 hours.....i'll post the pics of it and the maker after i test it, hate to advertise something if it don't work.....
had my wife bake a buncha browny'z tonight... lol, me got one hell of a body stone!
so here's my lady's and my clone room all rearanged...... 
got a MG deficiency in the current new batch i think, any suggestions...
i'm using a flowering additive for my fertz brand thats got all MG in it, plants still look like shit tho...
oh well, ill get her under control yet!


----------



## growinman (Mar 15, 2009)

Everything is looking excellent!! I really like your ventilation set-up!
I cant even begin to say how I fought the heat for 2 years, before I got ac.....and what a difference temps make.......it's night and day!

great pics!! Gotta eat my last meal now.......got surgery in the morning........uhg,...


----------



## smokeh (Mar 16, 2009)

please give me some of ur weed! it looks so nice lol.

u have a great setup. in the top 5 ive seen on RIU. u really look after ur stuff, keep it clean and tidy etc.

ill give u some rep!

edit: cant give u any yet. i need to spread some love


----------



## epixbud (Mar 19, 2009)

so here be my lady'z this fine evenin, they look soo yum yum  , cropped off 1 of the old bud moms a few days ago, should be able to try her tonight i hope.....


----------



## epixbud (Mar 19, 2009)

holy frigin pain in the ass........ had 2 air pimps that wernt very cheap ($35 each) that had 2 air out and only 1 per worked.... so bought this big ass 6 out unit and it is soo silent!....... hope it lasts longer then the last 2........


----------



## epixbud (Mar 20, 2009)

good eve all, here's some pics of my lady'z this fine evenin, gonna put the next batcha clones into bigger pots this weekend and into 12h in the next few days, wanna get a new batch of clones into my new cloner and try it out.....
and a few pics of the big honkin air pump too, lol


----------



## diggitydank420 (Mar 21, 2009)

Those buds are getting fatter since you corrected the heat problems. Nice job, mate!


----------



## epixbud (Mar 21, 2009)

fukn rights they is, it peaks at 85 now and the buds are florishing big time, gonna put a portible AC in there after i change over to airophonics.... gonna change the rooms and all


----------



## Purple muon (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice journal. Yeah.... I respect your smoking and how you conduct your buisness. cheers m8 austin tx.


----------



## epixbud (Mar 22, 2009)

thankz Purple muon, i try and only continue to improve......


----------



## growinman (Mar 22, 2009)

I love the air pump.....and you say quiet too, huh..... I just got one of those cyclynder looking ones for $75 and it's louder than you'd believe....... I want one like yours.............haha

Looking great there, *epixbud*!!

growinman


----------



## epixbud (Mar 22, 2009)

oh ya it's quiet, it's got a presure control on top and still silent cranked full out, cost me $60 after a discount, so you can bet ya can find one cheaper someware other then a hydro shop, lol ....
it's got 6 lines out and i only needed 3, so i "T'd" 2 and added a valve too, then out to my air stones......

i've gone thro like 5 brand names trying to find the quietest, and this one is it! only prob with it is no way to wall mount, but thats way minor compared to the sound...........
i just went in and checked for the maker...... no names at all?... gonna have to go and ask my hydro guy who makes them.....and buy another too!


----------



## epixbud (Mar 22, 2009)

well, busy day in my rooms it is.... transplanted all my next clone batch into 3 gal pots, got my HSS clones into 5 gal potz to be future mom's and a few AK'z too cause i ran outa 3 gal's, lol, frigin takes awhile to water them as i do in this stage.... i let the soil soak the water from the bottom up..... so takes a bit to do all my plants, not nuff room in my veg room to have them all in trays.....oh well, few hours and they'll all be done, then in a week they'll go into 12h, and there's lotza room in there for them to get the trays......
i also went to town on my Romulan Mom's and took 51 clones between the 3 of them, lol, i coulda made way more but did'nt need to, so wound up wasting many potential clones just to take the biggest and best... he he he..... my mom's are way big enough to pick and choose as i see fit, i luv it............ not to mention, every time i cut clones it's just like topping them, lmao, make twice as many grow back, i luv it...........
i'll update my flower room pics in a few hours after the lighs come on........


----------



## epixbud (Mar 23, 2009)

so here's some pic's of my lady'z this fine night..... they look soo good.... 
and yes some of the budding lady'z are thirsty, they were watered after the pics....

also got my new cloner running full, got a DIY link for it https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/175476-my-diy-aero-cloner-51-a.html


----------



## smokeh (Mar 24, 2009)

wow its been awhile for me.

plants are looking amazing as always. ill try an rep ya

just tried, i need to spread some love b4 repping u again,lol


----------



## epixbud (Mar 25, 2009)

good evnin all, here's some updates of my vegging lady'z tonight.... all the clones i got in the veg room are the same age as the newest flowering clones and they aern't showing MG defiency like the flowering ones.... thinking my fertz brand might be the prob.... anyhow.. my next batcha clones looking good too.... 
hopefully i'll update flower room pics latter too, lol


Ceck out my new cloner... https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/175476-my-diy-aero-cloner-51-a.html


----------



## growinman (Mar 25, 2009)

epixbud said:


> Check out my new cloner... https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/175476-my-diy-aero-cloner-51-a.html


Your grow is coming along great! And great pics toooooo!!

+rep4u on your diy cloner!! Great job! Now lets see some roots!! But you really have me considering trying one that way. I just have always used my bubbler, mostly with good success--though I 've cooked a few batches! So have you not found it necessary to use a tank-heater?? Do you know what your temps in that thing average?? Just curious. I would ask thesee in that thread but it doesn't look like your ready yet.....should see some root action first

Great thread, *epix*!! ........just out lurking around, yah know........
growinman


----------



## epixbud (Mar 25, 2009)

well thank ya growinman....and as for the water temp, no heating at all, never have used heating, never thought of putting that in the DIY, lol, it's at room temp, and with the motion of the fluids it stays few degres less too, room temp with lights on is 74 and 70 when lights out


----------



## epixbud (Mar 25, 2009)

so here's me buddin lady'z this fine evnin.... one of them bigin's looks yellowish cause it didn't like the way early wash i doo.... think i might have nuff time with her to fert her once more and still wash it out good.... cropped 1 plant tonight, one of the big ones...


----------



## epixbud (Mar 28, 2009)

how now all.... he he he.... here's my lady's lastnight, got to drunk to post, sorry, 
i really gotta get the next batch into 12h, gonna have to rearange the flower room to accomidate them.....
gonna give the younger batch of big ones more fertz, wuz flushing them but found thro the ones i cropped that they still have a buncha weeks yet till i gotta flush them.....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 29, 2009)

Looking great as always. How much longer? Final chop pic's posted..... check it


----------



## epixbud (Mar 29, 2009)

how do all....... hay there It's 5 o'clock somewhere, in the flower room i have 3 different finish times presently......... one in the next week, 2 end of april and 11 mid to end of may......
and i just put 27 more into 12h yesterday too, they'll be done in 9 weeks....7 to flower and 2 to wash........

would have some pics to update.... 
but.......... 
lmao......... 
i dropped my cam into the rez while trying to get pics of the newest clone roots........fuk...... damb thing won't turn on now..... fuk...... 
so........
i'll continue trying to dry it enought to work or get another........ 

so sorry....... pics will come..... one way or another before this day ends...

**Mental Note........ always use the wrist strap when over water...**


----------



## shipinit (Mar 29, 2009)

epixbud said:


> how do all....... hay there It's 5 o'clock somewhere, in the flower room i have 3 different finish times presently......... one in the next week, 2 end of april and 11 mid to end of may......
> and i just put 27 more into 12h yesterday too, they'll be done in 9 weeks....7 to flower and 2 to wash........
> 
> would have some pics to update....
> ...


Get a tupperware container filled with white rice, take batteries out of the camera and put the camera in the tupperware. The rice will help get all the moisture out.....saved 2 cell phones this way. Key is not turning the unit on after it goes in the water.....let it dry for a few days and give it a go.


----------



## smokeh (Mar 30, 2009)

do u need any help harvesting and trimming? invite me over  lol


----------



## epixbud (Mar 30, 2009)

Hay thankz there shipinit, i did it and the cam almost works good again, it only has probs with the auto focus now, but works! thankz.....

and hay smokeh, thankz for the offer, i wish i had someone to do it all for me......but alas... i work 12+ hours at my day job then work lotza hours in the roomz, only peeps even know of it's existance is my wife and RUI...... i wish i had help........but i refuse to give anyone the knoledge of it's existance ........ everyone thinks i get my smoke from outa town, lol...

so here be some pics of my Veggin lady'z and the new clones today, put the rest of the last clone batch into the 12h yesterday so those mom's look lonley in there, lol...
i'm so happy i managed to reveg 2 Hiawiana Sweet Skunks, they are the smallest in the veg....
i'm really thinkin of keeping my last AK47 x SSH mom and plant it outside...... i think it would grow stupid big, lol, it's got hundreds of branches!


----------



## epixbud (Mar 31, 2009)

ah crap...... no flower room updates yesterday, sorry, had a family gathering and never got to it......

so here's my vegging lady's and clones this fine day, i'll post flower room pics later for sure today.... 50 outa the 51 clones got roots sofar!


----------



## epixbud (Apr 1, 2009)

well..... finally got some flower room pics for ya........ had to water everything and thankfully the flower lights came on before i wuz done.....

i Fimmed my HSS moms, gotta get them cloning in a month or so, so need lotza shoots....

i think i got the MG prob with my one batch solved.... at leaste they showing improvement, already givin the next batch's treatment....but all the rest veggin and flowering girls look Awsome!

and with my new cloner, on it's DIY tread i started it with claiming it would produce 100%..... IT DID! he he he......check it out if ya want https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/175476-my-diy-aero-cloner-51-a.html


----------



## growinman (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrads on the 100% in your cloner!! Well, you almost look like you have a full plate in front of you right now.......with that bud looking so close to finishing and all of those rooted clones...haha, and every minute of it being fun too, huh!
So what do your temps/RH average in your 12/12 area??

Keep it up--it looks NIIIIIICE!!!!!!!

growinman


----------



## epixbud (Apr 2, 2009)

Hay thankz there growinman, and OH YA i got my hands full in there for sure..........

And YES...... i truely do love growing, and just enjoy the results and tension of waiting! ....... can only have true fun doing something you love so much! 

as for the temps..... they kinda fluctuate but better know it's not so cold outside i can have a window open..... all my temps revolve around the intake rooms temp (just a seperate room)

the intake rooms temp goes between 65-75 (65-70 now with outside air)

clone room stays between 65-70

veg room stays between 65-80

flower room floats between 65-88 (staying 79-84 when intake room temp 65)

most likely gonna have to get AC for the summer months.... but i plan to change the room arrangments before then and go full aerophonics.....

must say too, i come across an awsome DIY for *Air conditioning*! i'm trying to figure out how to run it using a small beer fridge instead of just water and ice... https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/171481-air-conditioning-grow-room.html looks and sound promising!


----------



## epixbud (Apr 3, 2009)

well here's my veggin lady's and clones (clones at day 12) this fine evnin.... they look soo good..... flower room pics gotta wait till lights come on......


----------



## epixbud (Apr 3, 2009)

and here be my lovely lady's in flower this fine evnin..... they look soo fukn yummy....


----------



## growinman (Apr 4, 2009)

........looking very cool as seems to be the norm around your grow!!

I am in love with your cloner and am building it today(if I can find a fricken decent tub that'll close a bit better......got everything else yesterday). Gonna check HD again(already checked Lowes) and some Office Depots or similar.. That is so awesome!! I thought my bubbler was bad ass! <----and really, it is; but your roots are completely insane!....
Yeah, I ended up getting ac after fighting the temps for over a year......couldn't get the magical ventilation tight enough I guess.....and the ac is easy and works(heats as well! and dehumid). Temps stay under 80 always.......usually around 75 running 1600-2000wts in a 7' x 11' 12/12 room and all of the bs....... I 'd just be kind of leary of doing a diy ac-----out of my league I think, + not having that much room..... And if your all aero you really want to watch your temps for the res's especially w/pumps going 24/7....... I am just keeping my h2o temps barely in the park now pushing 70 and up to 75........that's an aero system. The flood/drain systems and a dwc stay right at about 66-70 which would probably be okay......but not if I fire any more light or...?

Your grow is coming along great!!! I may be back on later to hit you up w/a couple of ??'s if you dont mind....

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## epixbud (Apr 4, 2009)

tankz growinman, 

with the Jug just make sure the lids fits in upside down and sits down min 1/2", it doesn't need to seal as long as the inside lip is lower then top, i really only added the weather striping to be sure of now leaks, but the rim inside around the weather stripping is dry.....

as for the temps..... ya, big time ongoing battle, lol, gonna be changing that prob soon when i change the rooms around.......but jezz.... to many options and witch will suit my grow best!.....

for the aero rez i'm thinking of using some type of liquide chiller in it, and in the flower and veg stages the pumps will be on timers, gonna use 6" round PVC for the runs so lotza room for roots, 

i also think i'm gonna have the main rez in the next room, right beside it but sepertated by a wal, tubes thro the wall, still all gravity wize, figure that'll to 2 things, eacier to keep the water cool and way better for humidity.... leaste thats what i'm gonna try....

i decided on the aerophonics simply cause of the only way into my grow.... can't get nothing over 2.5' x 6' thro to the rooms without ripping down homemade shelves and desk or walls!..... wuz thinking too stealthy when i made it..... lotza room in it but small entrance, thinkin of a way to rectify that too eventually......

i know lotza guy's with fload and drain, temps in the rez not bad, just the humidity...... buddy of mine says the water gets cooled by the fans as it floods and then sits on cold cement floor in the rez till next flooding, he assures me he don't have temp probs, and his rez wuz 68 and room wuz 75 (6h after lights on) at the time i asked him, but he just hates the frigin humidity, lol, he's got a drain in the floor so just lets the humidifiers overflow and just drain away......


And I am always happy to chat, debate, learn, teach...... knowledge is power............ specially with Mary Jane..... he he he


----------



## epixbud (Apr 4, 2009)

How Do all this fine day............

well my cloner rocks, lol, that frigin thing almost works too good..... the roots are hanging into the water now past the misters, they aren't blocking them yet so they stay there till monday..... not to mention i have to get potz and soil for them.....

them Mother's are so Sexy!..... 
the 2 smaller ones are HSS and were just FIM'd a few days ago, they comin along real good, outa 6 i cut off a flowering HSS only them 2 worked, me soo happy, that wuz good smoke!
the Huge Bushy one is my Last AK47xSSH Mom.... it's getting Thinned tonight, frigin too bushy........

i'll have a pic of it up when i'm done hackin it up.........and pic's of the flowerin lady's latter too........


----------



## epixbud (Apr 5, 2009)

doooh..... sorry no updates last night , took the pics but got too busy, so here they are, man those buds lookin frigin good.... ya can sure see the dif between the tree dif batch's in there, lol..... and there's that Mom all hacked up, frigin bush.....


----------



## epixbud (Apr 5, 2009)

So here be my veg'n lady's and clones this fine day.....
them frigin clones need to be transplanted big time tomorow, they way below the misters now, lol
those Moms look soo sexy! they are as follows....

2 big left plants and the big back plant are Romulan's
1 big plant on the right is the AK47
2 smaller in the middle are the Hiwiana Sweet Skunks

the skunks gonna get tied down in a few days to get the smaller lower branches growin...... want them to big ass Mom's.......

More pics of the flower room later..... wuz in and rearanged and trimming the plants earlier under green light...... 1 of the big Ex Mother plants is ready for harvest, lotza red tricone......


----------



## epixbud (Apr 5, 2009)

so here's my budding lady's this fine evnin.....
i cropped one of the big ones just before the pics....... 
i am starting to think my soil has some to do with my Mag prob..... 
all the moms are in dif soil then the clones, and they even finish perfectly, but the clones got brown spotz all over.... even the newest batch into 12h is starting to show spots...........fuk.........


----------



## growinman (Apr 6, 2009)

........I just cant get over those roots.......and look at how happy they are in hydro......hmmmmmmmmmm Dont I remember that you are building a system or something??
Not too sure what that prob is your starting to see. I had just been noticing that your getting what looks like a lot of dead/dry/crispy leafs thoughout the whole plants that are about done. It very well may be just the hps lighting that I am seeing. I would think to really try to find out what is up if your seeing it in your new rooted clones(you mean the ones going to 12/12 next, right--or the ones that you just rooted?). To be honest, I dont remember what soil, nutes, etc., you using; or if you PH your water, what the ppm's are going in/out, and if you flush.<----another cool thing with hydro is that you just dump your res, run a flush, new nute solution, if you run into problems. That would be equal to completely replacing all of your soil(transplant) without any of the stress...... And I apologize if you already know all this; I am just too stoned atm to remember or think toooo hard.
I dont know if you ever go over there or not, but here's a link to Stitch's Sick Plant thread that is cool 'cause you can pretty much just go right down the page looking at pics of a lot of different issues/problems: http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## epixbud (Apr 7, 2009)

how do all..........

hay growinman, 

oh ya i got a whole reconfig gonna happen in a month or so.... 

gonna change the whole setup to a 3 room setup..... 

gonna have the veg and clone room in 1, Rez and hydro room 1, and gonna make the flower room bigger and add another 600w and all except the Mom's will be in Aerophonic's......
starting to buy all the parts already..... will have a DIY for the new setup too..........

But First..... i gonna do a Journal for the Romulan clones, then i'll change it all and start to learn Aerophonics!

As for the dead/dry/crispy leafs thoughout........ 
i know, they suck!
it all stems from Misbelief..... 
both the strains are supposed to be done in like 6-8 weeks......
but they are taking round 10........... 
needless to say i learned with the batches i've done to NOT start washing till week 8.... 
and them poor big ones been on nothing but water for 4 weeks now...... and outa chocked patients i just let them be in the faint hopes those leaves might green again, but they just keep die'n......

I also found that the soil i'm using has TOO much peat in it..... soo..... i gonna have to 1/4 my fert mixes again..... frigin soil......

i usually use Sun Shine Mix 4... 40-50% peat..... could only find Preimium Mix Pro BX.... 70-80% peat..... so i kinda think the soil part of the prob too..... thank god i'm going Aerophonic soo........


----------



## smokeh (Apr 9, 2009)

wow, those plants are amazing. u are a really good grower. it helps to have the nice setup u have as well thou,lol. im gonna try +rep u if i can, i might need to spread some love.

those colas look huge!!! id like to hope my next batch turns out half as decent as urs.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice man!!!

Forgive me if this has been asked already, but where did you get those seeds from?

... Need somethings next to those colas to get a size comparison! lol ... They look good


----------



## epixbud (Apr 12, 2009)

good day all, been busy i have...

hay GreenphoeniX, i got the AK and Rom seeds from Hemp Depot and the HSS from Vancover seed bank.......

pretty sure i got a big one to crop tonight, gonna wait till just before lights on to check the trycones......

Been making hash all day too..... 
my hydro guy lent me a tumbler with #100 screen around it, fuk thing works awsome! 
i think i'm gonna make a bigger one in the futur for sure.......
shakin, boilin and pressing all day sofar.....
outa a shoping bag full of dryed chake and trimmins i got 15 grams of hash..... 
5 grams of top grade and 10 of just lower grade..... 
grades desided by the amount of time in the tumbler 30 mins for top and 2+ hours for the other.... 

should have some pics up latter...

.................


----------



## smokeh (Apr 14, 2009)

cool, making hash as well. havnt ceased to amaze me yet epixbud,lol

if u get chance, will u upload how u did ur hash? ive been looking for ages but everything else is complicated. im trying to do it as cheap as possible without buying any extra stuff. i know u'll upload lots of pics 

oh yeah and lets see the harvest of buds and what u got for hash. id like to see them


----------



## epixbud (Apr 15, 2009)

smokeh said:


> cool, making hash as well. havnt ceased to amaze me yet epixbud,lol
> 
> if u get chance, will u upload how u did ur hash? ive been looking for ages but everything else is complicated. im trying to do it as cheap as possible without buying any extra stuff. i know u'll upload lots of pics
> 
> oh yeah and lets see the harvest of buds and what u got for hash. id like to see them


 
thank ya again smokeh.......... and i wuz born and raised on hash, so yup i gonna make some! lol....
i have only got a few shots of the stuff i used so i'll take more pics tonight , i made hash 2 ways, a cheap way and borrowed an exspensive tumbler, but both way worked good, just end result quality difference between them.... 









so here's my lady's last night, they looking so fukn good!


----------



## smokeh (Apr 17, 2009)

fuck fuck fuck.

all looks so good. let me in ur house to admire ur work and smoke ur products!!!!!

rep for ya... or should be this time. last few times ive tried to rep u its said i need to spread some love 

edit: still saying i cant rep u again,lol.


----------



## growinman (Apr 20, 2009)

Hope your having a great 420 there *epixbud*! Things are looking nice in there as they always do. I was going to post the other other night but was waiting for the pics you were going to put up, haha!!

So your building a aero/nft set-up?? You'll love it as it is so much different than running in soil. And cleaner!! The growth rate increase is what blew me away right from the start. And its cool that the clones never really have to go through any shock from the cloner. Whose method are you useing, or is it a combo. Are you going to use round pipe or the square posts??<----Lowes had them in 6' and 10' for the first time(at ours anyway) for $13(6') so I grabbed 10 just so I have them. All of my stuff is square though I think the round would be more stable(heavy-duty). I 've done all of mine in the 3" net cups because I run a G.H. AF and kind of need it all the same. I think it's StinkBud that uses the 2" cups and NO medium and I am thinking I wish I had gone that way(I could veg a hell of a lot more!).

I got my cloner done. No more bubbler. I have the first batch of 45 in there now(ended up with 9 rows of 5)since the 16th.......I didn't put a level indicater on my tub as I was worried about leaks.....it's getting a level indicater!! +rep4u!

So, I hope all is going good for you, Sir!
Have a great week!

growinman

edit: same as *smokeh, *spread the love.......................


----------



## epixbud (Apr 20, 2009)

well thank ya smokeh and growinman.......... 
and smokeh, you too far away! lol.......
and ya i'm building an Aero i think, lol, gonna have to wait till it's done to figure exactly what it'll be classed as..... 
and i'm thinkin of 6" round PVC with 4" pots full of clay pellets.... um.... can't remember what they called.........
as for the level indicator.... try to find the Rubber gromets from a hydro shop, they only a few bucks and Work AWSOME.....make sure all drilled holes are just under the size they supposed to be and no leaks! you might find them elseware but not sure ware......

As for Pictures....... I dare say my cam died..... it won't focus anymore..... guess i lucky it worked till now after it's dive in my Rez....... I'll be getting a new one on friday...... i'll try to get some decent pics with my phone in the mornin tho...... frigin cam...... need water proof one....... fukn clumsy me........

OH Well....... Cheers to all......... all my lady's looking beyond sexy and almost got another batch done too, pics on friday for sure!

..........


----------



## epixbud (Apr 20, 2009)

and oh ya........... HAPPY 420 ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


.......................


----------



## epixbud (Apr 21, 2009)

so here's some pics i took with my phone cam last night, not the best quality pics but pics they are! 

so here be a peak at my sexy lady's both young and old..... 

oh ya, sofar my big ass plants have produced a min of 60 grams each.... got one done drying waiting to start curing............ 

............


----------



## epixbud (Apr 23, 2009)

good day all, here's some pics with a borowed cam, lol, i'll get a new cam tomorow.....

all my lady's looking soo sexy!

got 1 batch thats just bout ready, and man oh man do they ever look different then the first batch's! heat wuz really an issue in my room, the new budz are way fatter and solid, with less leaf growth in them and more bud and crystal.......

i'm gonna be repotting the clones and tosing them into 12h after i crop this weekend, they growing supper good and need a trimming already too, that'll be done while repotting.....

The clones are all Romulan x SSH, and i'm going to do a full thread for them from cut clones to finish smoke, but again, not till after they into bigger potz and in 12h.........

and on another note...... my last big ass plant produced 80 grams dryed!

....................

Check out my new cloner https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/175476-my-diy-aero-cloner-51-a-2.html

...................


----------



## shipinit (Apr 23, 2009)

Looking really good man +REP


----------



## epixbud (Apr 26, 2009)

well, here's some update pics..... frigin uploading pics is takin forever today!..... 
what a fukn busy day.... 
trimmed up all the mom's and topped them again too, they getting unruly again...
transplanted, cropped, rearanged everything....

i cropped 11 today, they are the last pic before they were hacked, and the finished hanging ones is them done.....
i transplanted 46 of my 51 clones and tossed them into 12h.... ran outa soil.....
theres some hash that wuz made with leftovers and clippings from the last big one i cropped, and some extra i had sitting round, still pressing it....... but it's worth it....
my next batch up is all rearanged and wraped to keep stray branch's inline....they are looking real good and should be done by may long weekend, so i gotta get clones going in a week or so again.....



.......................


----------



## growinman (Apr 27, 2009)

Great showing there, *epixbud*! So why do your fingers look all green and stickyyy hahaha right on!!!.......it'd be cool to see a good tric pic of the budzzzz too + final weight
So what are the clones of that your putting in 12/12?? How does that press thing work??

If your running out of soil..........hmmmm---get your hiny in gear and get that aero/nft fired up!!...... Oh, and when/if you do, what nutes do you use?? Just asking because I was running all of Canna's line and awesome results @ $$........then I ran two groups through with the GH Flora Series and got the same if not better result for CHEAP!!----no boosts or anything(well, I did use some FF Beastie Bloomz seeings how I have it from the soil days....).
My first run through the cloner went pretty good though my roots aren't quite as long as yours. They seem reall soft and brittle too. I 've been useing a 396gph pump and I am going to lower it to a 185 or 264 next run....and I want to get a recycle timer for it too as I think the problems I am getting are from too much contant water spray...... but I only lost 2 out of 38 or whatever so far.......

Anyway, have a great week and enjoy the wonderful looking smoke!!

growinman


----------



## epixbud (May 3, 2009)

good day all, here be some update pics taken 2 days ago..... been workin and what not too much......

1 batch will be done by May long weekend, and the new batch only been in the 12h for 1 week now......

And my last crop off, finished/dryed/cured 11 plants made 6 1/2 OZ's......
and i must say, them is totally dif buds now, here's a pic of the mom and daughter bud's, same strain just without heat problems for the younger..... 








gonna use the last ounce of the old stuff to make more has i think....
i gotta get some making today anyhow.... that would be a nice adder.....


----------



## epixbud (May 3, 2009)

good day all, here be some update pics of the moms (6)/ leftover clones (5)/ next finish flower batch (27) and new flower batch (46)......

they all look soo fukn good! yum yum ...............


----------



## epixbud (May 5, 2009)

so here's some pics of my sexy lady's last night, looking soo good they are... 

.............


----------



## epixbud (May 6, 2009)

so here's some pic's of my sexy lady's last night..... still trying to figure out what i'm gonna do with the last 5 clones... that next bud batch looking fun good......... 

.................


----------



## epixbud (May 7, 2009)

well, how do all........
i got fedup with watering everything by hand, specialy since there's like 5X more then i've had in there now.......
soo....... i went and got all the drippers and hoses to do a jug drip... lol, all liquides mesured and fed via single feed/jug....
frigin pain in the ass!............
first pump too small.... then the odd 1/4" hose too long..... finally got it figured/tested/setup for 70 of the flower room girls, 3 more but they in bigger pots so i'll feed them 3 by hand..... waiting for light's to come on so i can test them in the pots tho......
soo..................
Joint time.. what's me flav.......... pot...... hash..... pot and hash....... yum yum... 

hopfuly i'll get some more update pics up later........

.......................


----------



## epixbud (May 8, 2009)

so here's my funky lady's last night...... man those drippers sure make me watering eacy now.......

...................\


----------



## epixbud (May 10, 2009)

so here be my lady's this morning..... 
man oh man are those bud'z ever bulkin out good with massive crystal everyware.....

couple of my older mom's looking pretty OLD these days..... think i'll clone new moms off them and bud the bigin's..... think i might cut new clones off all the moms to refresh them all, cept the HSS, they just came of clonable age.....
OR
should i clone the mom's and then go plant the moms outdoors someware.... wonder if there stocks are to thin for that.....

and on a dif note.... i picked up 1 of those tower fans, i'm really surprized at how much air it moves on Low compared to my other fans on medium! the tower fan spreads the breeze out real nice from the floor up, and it osculates....... 
i'm not in love with it, just thought i'd mention bout it for peeps with small grow space, it takes up very little space, is extreamly quiet and gives major airflow......

i keep trying to get a good bud shot, close up, but i just can't get my cam to do it yet......to many frigin features....













............................



...........................


----------



## epixbud (May 16, 2009)

good day all, here's some last pics of the next batch, it's gonna get cropped tonight probly, gonna deside just before the lights come on again, i'll check the tric's then, lotza red ones last night...














gotta water the big batch i noticed... it'll be done in a few hours...

i'm definetly gonna clone the old moms and make new ones! they are looking too old for my likings........

i woulda had a new clone batch started already, but, i been gearing towards my aero system, so been waiting till i can get a definet date for it....... 
and wouldn't ya know it...... 
my frigin car died on me yesterday...... 
so unless i can fix it or get it fixed cheap, i gonna have to put my aero system off till the next batch done..... fuk..

i will be taking the clones this weekend for sure now...... leaste i'll have 2 weeks to try and get the aero together or use soil.....

i've desided to use 2'x4' deep grow trays, 18 holes per lid.... so i only need to make 36 clones for the next full batch, then i can fill the other 15 holes in the cloner with New Mom clones, then i'll pick the best of them....

i would also like to pose a question, how good are lights such as T5's for use as Mother veg lights? thinking of changing out my MH for T5's

........................................

...................


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (May 18, 2009)

I use t-5 4 bank light for my clones. I take out all but one til they start to root. I bought some t-12 4' lights that i will be using to set up my new mother room. The t-5 would work fine but its only 2' long and I plan on having several mom's as I just ordered 7 strains from subcool's list. They should be at the address that i had them sent to today. I got their e-mail in 7 days that they recived my order and that they had shipped it. And since it wasn't there on saturday then they should be here today!

So i guess what i'm trying to say is that you will be fine with t-5 set up with your moms..... If you don't have to many.....


----------



## epixbud (May 18, 2009)

Good day all...

And hay there It's 5 o'clock somewhere, thank ya, thats just what i wanted to here.... 

I'll be retiring my 400mh for 2 sets of 4'- 4 bulb T5's, 
I'll get a 2'- 4 bulb for the clones, 
That will also allow me to add another 600w hps with no serious extra power use, think my budding lady's would like that....

So here's some new pics of my mother's this fine day....

The 2 closest pots are old AK and Rom moms, they were to unruly so i hacked them way down.....
The 2 in the middle are the HSS that i just cloned off, got 45 clones from them....
The back 2 bushy ones are Romulan waiting for the next clone time, so i didn't touch them....















I also took nuther 51 clones... 45 HSS, 3 Rom, 3 AK47.......
gonna use 3 of each as new moms. 
I also put a timmer on the cloner pump this time, 15 on 15 off, gonna see how that works for me...
Oh ya, got my drain installed, almost forgot again, lol...........








And i just had to crop a few of my sexy lady's, they can still got for a few days but i had to taste the stuff, only a few red tricones but the rest are supper milky, i'll wait for more red tric's before i crop the rest.......








..................

..............................................


----------



## diggitydank420 (May 18, 2009)

Hell yeah! Everything's starting to look really juicy in your garden. I've been watching for a while now and you are definitely showing much improvement. I think that heat issue that you were having was your biggest bottleneck. 

Those t-5's will work _better_ than your MH's in my opinion. Don't you have those MH's on the same cooling line as your HPS's?


----------



## epixbud (May 19, 2009)

so here's some pics of the flower room this fine evnin..... they looking so fukn good.....

thank ya there diggitydank420, thank ya..... and ya the 400w mh is run thro the same vent as the 600's, so it'll even run things cooler without the 400 in the mix, and round the same temps with a 3rd 600, so i'm hoping anyhow.....













...........................

.......................................


----------



## diggitydank420 (May 20, 2009)

I'm predicting at least a 5 degree drop in temps.


----------



## epixbud (May 21, 2009)

How do all, here's some pics of my lady's this fine day..... 
taken just before lights out.... 
those frigin Budz looking so fukn good! 
those plants i hacked to shit are coming along great!


























And is the next batch ever looking good.... 
they stretched alot more then i wanted.... 
but what can i do... got the light bout 11" over the canopy....lol.....another 600w i think.....















................................

gonna check my tricone colours on the big buds here sone, hope they ready to crop!


.................................


----------



## epixbud (May 21, 2009)

Good day all, well i been croppin all day.... only the tops tho.... and man are they ever so frigin stinky!..... here's a peak.....














................. 

...................................

well my cloner is coming along just deadly.... all the tops starting to turn up and grow again.......








and the hacked moms and cloned moms are coming back real nice......















i'll post Flower room pics after lights come on..... see how my half harvested batch looks... gonna let the lower branch's soak light for a few days i think....




........................


----------



## epixbud (May 23, 2009)

well, sorry i didn't get any pics of the half chopped lady'z up the other day, been too frigin busy..... so here they be.....














And i think today is final crop day for the rest..... they look soo yummy....








I got new 600w hps bulbs, mine needed changing, also started to buy my aero build stuff yesterday..... wound up with dif trays then i wanted, but i'll make'm work....

I wanted 24"x48"...... and got 29"x45" and 12" deep! wuz going to do 3 sets of six per tray but now i think i'll do 4.......we'll see.....

well, must get busy..... crop'n... water'n... build'n.... frigin gonna be a busy weekend....lotza work to be done! 

Think i'll smoke some of this first tho.......








..............................


----------



## epixbud (May 24, 2009)

Well, i desided to wait the extra day on the crop..... er.... actually got to drunk to crop the night before.... so here's a pick of the batch just before i cropped it final.... frigin took me like 9 hours to do at a nice lesiurly pace.....








I also worked away under green light after i wuz done cropping and changed out the last 600 with new bulb and trimmed all the lower branch's off the next batch........ they grew way taller then i wanted.... won't let the next batch Veg as long for sure......these pic's are before light's out....




















And in the Cloner..... We Got ROOTS............. fukn eh.....

I will have new pics up latter, trying to relaxe, have a beer and gagger, and get my aero system tray top figured........

Oh, and should be getting some cuttings off a local grower later, looking forward to that, soo much eacier then starting from seed...... Chemo and Gremlin..... Yum Yum......


......................


----------



## epixbud (May 27, 2009)

Good day all, how'z it going.... so here's my lady's as of last night..... everything looking soo good... did notice i got 1 budding plant looks dry, frigin must be a plugged dripper head....

Oh ya, i wuz given a few cuttings a few days ago, got 2 cuttings of each, Chemo and Gremlin...... made 5 Chemo clones and 4 Gremlin clones outa the donated branch's..... so hopefully they take....

Got lotza roots in the cloner now, gonna have to go back thro my records, but sure i had faster root growth when the pump wuz on 24/7...


----------



## epixbud (May 28, 2009)

Good day all, how the hellz it going...... as i sit here tokin i guess i better get some update pics up....... 
i got the day off work so gonna spend it dealing with the new heat issue's i got..... 
now i gotta get AC, it's to hot in the flower room these days, present airflow system can't keep the rooms cooler then the main Intake air....
FUK...... 
oh well, i shall tackle it and beat it!.... 
i hope.... 
gonna get a small window AC and rig it somehow....no windows to use tho, can get them for $90 compared to the $400+ for the portable's, but i will look around first...... 
read a diy post saying to use a box with vent tubibg as the window.... gonna figure it out i am...


----------



## shipinit (May 29, 2009)

Looking good man, I am sure to face the same heat issues and started researching/building mine already.....if you haven't seen the thread at icmag there is a pretty good one.....think it is titled ac boxes made easy......would post a link but out of respect for this site I wont.


----------



## caddyluck (May 30, 2009)

Nice Garden there!!


----------



## epixbud (May 30, 2009)

good day all, how do.....

And thankz there shipinit and caddyluck, I do try.....

As for the AC Box... i actualy decided to get a big ass portable unit, Used so half price.... 11000 btu.... so i'm gonna set it up in the main intake room and keep it into the 60 range, already know keeping that rooms temp round that lets the grow rooms stay in the 60-80 range, will have to further test the temp needed with the AC on just to get it at 80 on the dot.... curently i'm trying to figure how to run the intake/exaughst lines from the ac tho, closest window is like 36' away.....

Anyhow...... i got most of the parts together and partally finished getting my aero system goin..... only gotta get the wood to make stands for the tubs.... i'll get those tonight...oh, and gotta drill main waiter lines too...

So here were my lady's this morning... yum yum..
































Look how close i got my 600's, bout 5" off the top's, 7" includiung the fixture.... and no burning!








..........................


----------



## epixbud (May 31, 2009)

Good day all.... 

been trying to figure out how to get intake/exaugst figured for a Portable AC that'll be about 20' from any window (40' hidden)..... got all the tubing and everything for it yesterday, even desided to run the main grow exaughst out with it..... what a pain in the ass to run 6" tubbing thro a finished basement ceiling......to make it all work i gotta run 1-40' run and 1-20' run..... 
fukin nails, wires and wood in the way.........
but i am making way.... got the 20' run thro and about 1/4 of the other... frigin gotta cut out a buncha wood from secondary walls to finish it....
LOL....................
i'll just think of the song i think be too true.. Bare Naked Lady's...

Hay Hay Hay, it's a wonderful day, it's all a state of mind...... and at the end of it all, you just gotta say..... it's alright..... 

Anyhow...... got some wood for the aero system build yesterday, i gotta get it finished today, them clones are getting long roots and i'm already 1 week behind getting a new batch going..... as long as i don't screw up the fert mix the aero system should have them done faster..... i hope.... plus gonna send them straight from the cloner's 18h to the Flower 12h, i gotta keep them small....
The grow tray i got figured and holes drilled uses 24 trays, so i'll be making another smaller cloner, but will use the 51 till i get the aerosystem dialed in, therefor i got extra clones to get a savour soil batch going if i have troubles with the thing....

think i found someone who has a place on a farm to plant my extra older clones, think i'll do that soon here and see how the Romulan x SSH grows outdoors... otherwise them clones will end up in the trash.......







































....................................

...........................

So here be some update pic's, cya all latter.....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (May 31, 2009)

epixbud said:


> Good day all....
> 
> think i found someone who has a place on a farm to plant my extra older clones, think i'll do that soon here and see how the Romulan x SSH grows outdoors... otherwise them clones will end up in the trash.....


 I ran out of room and time myself. I threw away 15 rooted clones because I hadn't built my cabinet so I had no where to put the clones and mothers while the others flowered. Now everything is in the flower room making way for my Subcool genetics.....


----------



## epixbud (May 31, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I ran out of room and time myself. I threw away 15 rooted clones because I hadn't built my cabinet so I had no where to put the clones and mothers while the others flowered. Now everything is in the flower room making way for my Subcool genetics.....


 
LOL, and those leftover clones are from the present flower'n batch.... bout 7 weeks old.... and they surprisingly not doing too bad in those cups.....

...............


----------



## epixbud (Jun 3, 2009)

Good day all.... how do this day?

Here's some pics of my lady'z this mornin.... they looking soo good....

been building my aero system and it's just bout ready to be tested and setup in the room, the frigin clones roots getting long, i need it up and runnin.....
































.................................


----------



## epixbud (Jun 5, 2009)

good day all, here be some pics of my fine lady'z this mornin.... they lookin soo yummy... got the first aero system in the flower room now, gonna put the clones into it and fire it up this weekend hopefully.... fingers crossed on it working good for me.....
man are those next clone batch mom's ever getting big and bushy!







































.......................................... 


...................................


----------



## epixbud (Jun 6, 2009)

Good day all........... so here be my sexy lady'z this fine evnin..... fuk they look sexy..... gonna get the aero system fired up and loaded up tomorrow, hope it all works good....








































..............................................


.....................


----------



## caddyluck (Jun 7, 2009)

looking good as usual...................


----------



## epixbud (Jun 7, 2009)

Hay there caddyluck, thank ya sir...... but i might not be so lucky with the aero system..... might be my last good batch for a bit....... but i got faith...... i hope...



........................


----------



## caddyluck (Jun 7, 2009)

What?! probs with Aero? You'll be fine, what's the trouble?


----------



## epixbud (Jun 7, 2009)

None yet.... just fired up and loaded my DIY aero system with clones today in 12h..... first time aero for me......


----------



## epixbud (Jun 10, 2009)

Good day all, here be my sexy lady'z this morn..... 

gonna flower those moms off after the replacement clone moms are in soil and grown good, they already rooted... had 3 strains and got givin 2 more, so gonna have 5 strains goin steady, each batch a dif strain....














Got the aero system filled up/running and the plants in it seem to be happy.... got and put a recycle timer on the aero pump 1min on 5 min off.....














Those flowering Babes are looking soo yummy.... they smell sweet! and yes, i mean sugary sweet, really nice actually.... they should be done soon, been washing them for last 2 feedings and there's still lotza green in them, but the hairs are starting to change, only a few sofar...





















..................................


....................


----------



## epixbud (Jun 13, 2009)

Good day there all you RIU'rs..... 

here's some shots of my sexy lady's this mornin... they all look hungry so i'll be feeding them soon here..... 













gotta get the leftover clones into soil so i can get some New Mom's all bushy and throw the old Moms thro 12h.... gonna have 5 strains, 2 Mom's of each.....













Finally went and got PH and TDS meter's, portable waterproof ones, havn't used them yet but will use them in the aero rez, i wanna see what it's at, lotza roots everyware, so i must be doing something right! 














Gotta get a new batch of clones in quick so they ready to go when the second aero setup ready....

picked up the remander of the parts for the second aero setup yesterday and hope to have it running in a few weeks or less.... Just waiting on the budding babes to finish and make room..... 































i'm also thinkin i'm gonna make a seperate veg system so i can veg them for a week or 2 first in aero and just change pots to the flower..... gonna wait and see how these turn out... maby.... or like i have a tendency to do.... head long into it i think i shall go..... No time for error's.... 

..........................


........................


----------



## caddyluck (Jun 13, 2009)

cool, looking good...............


----------



## epixbud (Jun 15, 2009)

Good day all, so here be some update pics of my rooms last night.... 















i transplanted all the long rooted leftover clones into soil, some to be moms and the rest to flower tho, just threw out the rest.... 














took another full 51 clone batch of Romulan x SSH, only need 24 but better safe then sorry, lol, they look soo wimpy when they first got into the cloner, few hours later they were all standing pretty, and i'll try to get rid of the leftovers to locals.... i'll see....














had to put a buncha steaks in the present budding lady'z, they were fallin over everyware... too heavy, fukn eh! they should be done in the next week.....













everything is fine with the aero system soo far.... added an air stone to the rez yesterday, gotta check it latter and see if it's affecting the ph much, i hope not......



...........................


----------



## caddyluck (Jun 15, 2009)

I always enjoy looking at your garden, can't wait toget started again myself. What nutes you using these days, any bloom enhancers?


----------



## epixbud (Jun 15, 2009)

caddyluck said:


> I always enjoy looking at your garden, can't wait toget started again myself. What nutes you using these days, any bloom enhancers?


Thankz caddyluck..... i enjoy it too!....

In the soil i'm using the " G.E.T " Nutz.... here's my feed chart....








here's some pics of the main nutz......














I also add a Magnezium additive and use a Molases mix in the flower stage, i also use a bud taste/smell enhancer, but got no pics of the lable at the moment......














as a Bud enhancer i use this stuff....








then 4 days late i Mist with this stuff, and repeat 2 weeks latter.......








for cloning i use KLN.......








............. thats my soil regiment......

............. In my Aero system i use these.......









............................


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm always impressed looking at all the work you put in to your plants. I wish I had the time to run as big a set up but it's just for me so I don't need to. Congrats my friend, and good luck. Keep up the good work.....


----------



## epixbud (Jun 16, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I'm always impressed looking at all the work you put in to your plants. I wish I had the time to run as big a set up but it's just for me so I don't need to. Congrats my friend, and good luck. Keep up the good work.....


 

Thank you sir..... and i must say, yes it is a lot of work, and it is well worth it to go as automated as you can! thats why i'm going aero... 

turned my 4 hours watering into 1/2 by running drippers..... 
and once i get a couple of good crop off's i'll invest in a TrimPro, that should 1/4 the harvest/trim times....


.......................


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 16, 2009)

epixbud said:


> and once i get a couple of good crop off's i'll invest in a TrimPro, that should 1/4 the harvest/trim times....


Whats a trimpro? and how can it save that much time?


----------



## epixbud (Jun 16, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Whats a trimpro? and how can it save that much time?


 

how do this fine day It's 5 o'clock somewhere.....

it's a leaf trimmer, 

buddy of mine bot one, took us 8 hours to harvest his grow together BY HAND...... 
then he got a Trimpro...... 
took 1 person 1 hour to crop the same amount, 
and it collects all the leaves in a bag for ya, no mess, 
ya just tap or roll the branches lightly over the screen and the leaves and there stems vanish..... 

he he he..... 

but the TrimPro costs like $1800....

here's the manu. site..... http://www.trimpro.ca/shredder-trimmer.htm

i've seen them work, and i want on sooooooo bad......



................................


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like a fan in a box. I guess the grates are only large enough for the leaves to fit and the bud being more dense and fatter won't fit down inside it. I guess having your trimmings getting collected will help with hash making? I don't have enough or harvest enough to make a difference I guess..... Sounds like an awful lot of money for what it is.....


----------



## epixbud (Jun 22, 2009)

Good day all, sorry i been absent, been croppin.... cropped my top cola's 4 days ago, they curing now, fukn 1/2 lb outa the tops, Nice..... just cropped the rest a day or so ago, will update the total weight of 46 plants in a 3'x5' space, including the tops....








and the aero system is going great sofar..... the plants look soo awsome, staring to show bud'z already....














the roots look pretty good with no Veg time, but just to see, i'm building a veg system for the next batch, just wanna inlarge the roots before flower is all.....

Here's the Mom'z and soon to be Mom'z, and the leftover clones too..














.............................. 


.,...........................


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 23, 2009)

That's a lot of tops my friend. Do you have any plans for other strains or are you going to stick to these?


----------



## caddyluck (Jun 23, 2009)

nice, another harvest once again.......... kiss-ass


----------



## epixbud (Jun 23, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> That's a lot of tops my friend. Do you have any plans for other strains or are you going to stick to these?


Hay there It's 5 o'clock somewhere, I got 5 strains going right now, got 2 new strains a bit ago, they gonna be a bit till the ready to clone from, but every few months or so i intend on adding a new strain, flower the moms i done with for them to replace'm.......

Present strains..

- AK47 x SSH
- Romulan x SSH
- Hiawaian Sweet Skunk
- Gremlin (new)
- Chemo (new) 




caddyluck said:


> nice, another harvest once again.......... kiss-ass


 
Thank Ya Sir, Thank Ya....... 


..................


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 23, 2009)

Which order do you prefer them or does it matter? How different is the high or stone on the dif crosses with the ssh? What is Gremlin?


----------



## epixbud (Jun 23, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Which order do you prefer them or does it matter? How different is the high or stone on the dif crosses with the ssh? What is Gremlin?


 
good day again, sofar i've only tasted 3 grown perfect batch's, ak/rom/hss.... Sofar, taste/smell and stone Fav.... Romulan x SSH i think... Have tryed reg Romulan, and the Haze in mine adds a very nice taste and longer more intence stone, yum yum......

The Chemo and Gremlin were donated Branches from a local Medical grower, they reall small yet but will be future moms.... Gremlin - THC Laboratories THC = 22.0%...........


...............................


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 24, 2009)

Sounds like a good time (22%). Have you tried the SSH by it's self? What does the Romulan add to it? If the Rom gets better with the SSH does the SSH get worse with the Rom added?


----------



## epixbud (Jun 28, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Sounds like a good time (22%). Have you tried the SSH by it's self? What does the Romulan add to it? If the Rom gets better with the SSH does the SSH get worse with the Rom added?


 
Good day, lol, ya, i've smoked Super Silver Haze, it's heavy/melow/spacy and a long stone. long flower time with this strain. 8-10 weeks.
Sativa 50%/ Indica 50%

the Romulan has a way more up/energetic high. short flowering time.
Indica, Origins - Cali strain x White Rhino 6 weeks.

when they are mixed, the flower time is reduced to 8 weeks, And what a nice Taste, smell and stone outa it, to me it smells more romulan, tastes more haze and manages to mix a heavy up high that lasts for like ever....

LOL, as for the backward genetics thing.... 
i'm no genetics specialist, but i would imagine it's only done certain ways to have the dominent parent be the shorter flower time strain..... 
probly work the other way around, but take like 10 weeks to flower..




SO..... Anyhow....... 
i had some major Bad luck in my flower room......

went out of town for a few day, 
it's my first aero system and i didn't remember to check the water level before i left.... 
when i came back yesterday, 
they were all wilted up, but still green and not dry'd out, 
the roots were all brown and britial.........

i put fresh water in the rez last night, and now the roots seem to be white again but the plants arn't reactin yet.... 

Will they live or is it better to just restock it with fresh clones?

i got lotza fresh clones but hope i won't have to go that way and be put back by a few or 3 weeks.......... 

















..................................


----------



## caddyluck (Jun 28, 2009)

Damn that sucks! If it were me I would just start fresh clones.........


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 28, 2009)

Damn dude that sucks. I'm leaving town for a week and have my bro-in-law taking care of mine otherwise I don't know what I would do. Probably have to stay home....
Hope it works out for you, watchout for hermies if they do pull through. It doesn't seem to take alot of stress to bring on the nanners....


----------



## epixbud (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, wuz just in there, 
the roots getting brown again so i'm just gonna put a fresh batch of rooted clones into it, 
i will even have the second Aero system up and running for the remaining clones, did 50 and only need 24 each unit.....

i'll clean and refill the Aero system today, then i'll have 24 in flower again,

Just finished the smaller Aero Veg setup, gonna fill it with the last 24 and try vegging for a week or 2, so i got that long to make the 2nd Aero system......

So once again, i Restart my grow....... 
think i'll get around to adding the Quiet Rock sheets i bot to sound proof it.... 
yup, i gonna do that before the 2nd aero system setup for sure.... 
gotta change out my 400w mh for 2 sets of 4'x4 bulb T5's, 
just got the other set the other day..... 
hope that helps with the heat and slows my Mother's growth down, 
LMAO, i just don't need a spec of the clones they produce.......

I will have some update pics later, after i'm done cleaning and rearanging and restocking...... fuk..... oh well............


...................................


----------



## epixbud (Jun 30, 2009)

Good day all, so here be some update pics of my rooms..... 

Aero system all stocked again, all but 1 going great, 
the new water in the veg aero system should be ready to use tomorow and i'll load it and get the cloner cleaned for the next batch........... 

All my soon to be Mother plants are coming along great too, probly repot them next week....... 

Had to feed them momes and vegging clones tonight, they were thersty...... 









































................


----------



## amrock (Jun 30, 2009)

the problem your having with some of your seedlings dying, is because your transplanting to soon, all that is stress on those babies, that can also cause them to turn into males, a seedling can grow up to 4 stalks before you have to transplant it, so take time with your babies, you will get good results, dont rush, accidents do happen, like death of your babies.


----------



## epixbud (Jun 30, 2009)

amrock said:


> the problem your having with some of your seedlings dying, is because your transplanting to soon, all that is stress on those babies, that can also cause them to turn into males, a seedling can grow up to 4 stalks before you have to transplant it, so take time with your babies, you will get good results, dont rush, accidents do happen, like death of your babies.


 
Um.... Hay man, thankz for stoppin by..... 

how be ya go a few weeks back in my journal logs here and you'll see the only probs i'm havin is the change over from Soil to Aerophonics, 

as for my ways of Transplanting, when in soil they go from cloner to soil for 1 week veg then into flower, and i have done Many batch's that way without the veg week, just leave them in the cloner for 2 weeks then into soil and into the flower stage... 
Never have i had a hermy from my clones, only from seeds, but that's just me........

as for killin my baby's..... done it too many times, learned alot, all i can say on that...............



..............................


----------



## epixbud (Jul 1, 2009)

Good day all, 
here's some pics of the rearanged vegging girls, 

got the future moms under T5's now, 
that's what i'm gonna use for the veg stage from them on.....

finally using the veg Aero system, it's under the MH just cause it's still being used for a few weeks.....



























i'f i get time later i'll get some pics of the flower room up, the reloaded Aero system doing good, lotza rootz.....


.......................... 


..........................


----------



## epixbud (Jul 2, 2009)

good day all, here's some pics of the flower room, they all doing good....


























had to trim some moms down again, and the old clones too, too frigin big tall they were, man i frigin waste so many potentail clones........
















..............................


----------



## epixbud (Jul 5, 2009)

good day all, how'z things this fine day?

So here's some updated pics of my rooms last night.... those Moms are so ready for the next cloning........








and my Veg Aero system works awsome, even clones with no roots before being put into the veg system are growing lotza roots now....














And my Fresh replacement Mom'z are doing great, had to feed them, thats why they in pot trays.... i can't wait to start bending those moms, i gonna keep them all shorter then the present moms, plus they will be under T5's, so that might help them be more managble for my grow room...








In the flower room..... all is going Great! Plants look a bit light coloured, but exspected, i havn't added any nutz to my Rez yet, i will today..... seems to me that the roots grew faster in the 12h Aero with just water for the first week.... but they want nutz now, so they getting some...














And as for these old clones..... what to do with them..... they are over 3 months old, constantly cut down, lol, maby i'll just keep them round to see just how long they will survive, properly treated of course....








.........................................


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm happy to see your switch to aero is going well, epix!

I can't wait to get back up and running again. I found a new place to live that's gonna save me 2 hundy a month in bills/rent. Six months and I can afford a proper deposit on a nice house in the country and it's on like donkey kong. Keep an eye open for some breeding journals in the future. 

Now... I plan...


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 5, 2009)

Gone for a week on vacation..... Looking great as usual my friend. Love the new set up.


----------



## epixbud (Jul 7, 2009)

Good day all, how do this fine day?

K, here's some update pics of my grow, got me a busy day ahead.....

i gotta get my 51 site cloner pulled out so i can place my new smaller 35 site cloner in there and still have room for the soiled new momz..... 
only gotta place them tempularily till i do the full Grow Renovations....

Gonna be a 2 instead of 3 room setup within the next week, gonna have the momz and veggin clones under T5's in the present clone section, and the flower room will go from 8' long to 11.6' long, and the space between them will serve as the power/rez room with the new smaller cloner above the rez.... 
main reason for the retro fit is the noice.... 
fans sound like a jet engine outside the rooms.......
So i bot some real nice sound proof board to do myself, and might as well refine the rooms aswell.......

So here be some pics.... and man i gotta get my Flower aero PPM'z up, those sexy lady's lookin a bit light coloured yet....














































..........................................


----------



## caddyluck (Jul 7, 2009)

looking good as usual! nice root action going on there


----------



## epixbud (Jul 8, 2009)

Good day all, howz it going?.......... * *

here be an update all.....
finished my new cloner yesterday, set it up and let it run all night, no leaks.... 
got it temporarily sitting on a jerry rigged shelf, 
making a clone stand / Bud Dryer, almost all done, 
made to just fit the cloner on it and stayunder 2' long 16" wide and 2' high, 
it's got 7 shelves at 21" x 16" x 2" deep with an extra 1" between the shelves, i still gotta get more screen, only had enough to do 5....
gonna enclose it today and get a filter and fan attached to it with some doors, it'll be placed in the room After i do the soundproofing and room rearanging, but i need it done to include it in the design....














Man oh man i love Aero sofar.... started my veg aero system with just water, went great for a week, then the leaves got lighter green, added first weak fertz batch to the rez and presto... alot quicker intake then soil, 3 hours latter they were all dark green. nice and eacy.......














And Wow.... once again i got too many potential clones going on, lol, my friggin mothers grow too much! i can't wait till my new moms get bigger... then i gonna start throwin old mom's thro the 12h..... i gonna crank the PPM's up in the flower system, they looking light green, they want nutz!




















..........................................


----------



## liljheazy (Jul 8, 2009)

wow great root system you got there


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 8, 2009)

Epix, is that corrugated plastic you're using for the flower tub? Meaning what the netpots are sitting in...


----------



## epixbud (Jul 8, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> wow great root system you got there


 
Thank ya kindly sir, but no ware near what i exspect of them roots yet!...........




diggitydank420 said:


> Epix, is that corrugated plastic you're using for the flower tub? Meaning what the netpots are sitting in...


hay there diggitydank420, lol, ya, thats exactly what it is, i use it in veg and flower as the system tops, eacy to cut holes in, used to use it back in the day working in greenhouse construction, shit is way strong, the fact that i'm alive proves it! keep the longest distance under 3' and it'll work great for ya.....



......................


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 9, 2009)

I like the idea... very economical and if it works, use it! Not to mention the ability to make custom sizes.


----------



## epixbud (Jul 9, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> I like the idea... very economical and if it works, use it! Not to mention the ability to make custom sizes.


 
the fact of the availibility and eacy of use, corragated plastic is way strong and seems to be perfect for use this way, i spend alot of time trying to find good altenatives to as much as possible, saves lotz coin for sure......

Well, i got my Cloner stand/Bud dryer built, i just gotta wrap it with plastic and add some vent holes, turned out not bad, should make my drying time way eacier and faster, i'm soo happy i won't have to use the frigin cloths hangers anymore... my room entrance ain't big nuf to go thro with only a few hangers loaded.....




























......................................


----------



## caddyluck (Jul 9, 2009)

epixbud said:


> the fact of the availibility and eacy of use, corragated plastic is way strong and seems to be perfect for use this way, i spend alot of time trying to find good altenatives to as much as possible, saves lotz coin for sure......
> 
> Well, i got my Cloner stand/Bud dryer built, i just gotta wrap it with plastic and add some vent holes, turned out not bad, should make my drying time way eacier and faster, i'm soo happy i won't have to use the frigin cloths hangers anymore... my room entrance ain't big nuf to go thro with only a few hangers loaded.....
> 
> ...


 





Fuckin yeah, looks good. A regular Bob Villa you are.....
kiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-ass


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 10, 2009)

Now what you need to do with your drier is get a kief screen to put under the bottom tray with a teflon tray underneath it. Then get a decent sized electric motor and put something "off-center" on the drive shaft. Bolt it to the cabinet, turn it on and voila!

Instant hash screener.


----------



## epixbud (Jul 10, 2009)

caddyluck said:


> Fuckin yeah, looks good. A regular Bob Villa you are.....
> kiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-ass


 

Thankz man, i think of myself as a " Tim The Tool Man Taylor" tho, lol, i'm way more accident and mistake prone then Bob Villa!





diggitydank420 said:


> Now what you need to do with your drier is get a kief screen to put under the bottom tray with a teflon tray underneath it. Then get a decent sized electric motor and put something "off-center" on the drive shaft. Bolt it to the cabinet, turn it on and voila!
> 
> Instant hash screener.


 
Great idea, but i got a Tumbler for making hash, i will be using something under the last screen to catch any fall thro, i want the fall thro for hash making for sure....

And thankz for reminding me of the hash.... i got lotza stuff to tumble, i should get on it today i think.....



..............................


----------



## epixbud (Jul 11, 2009)

Good day all, here's some updates of my rooms, 

i took the pictures this mornin before i started ripping 1 walls plastic and mylar off to install my sound proof board, hopefully this stuff will take away the suction sound in the next room....

anyhow, here's a look at my sexy lady'z this fine mornin....

i topped all the new moms, i want them short and bushy, and all the old mom's have way too many clones as usual, lol....

the Veg Aero system works fukn awsome, same as the flower one, roots everyware! 

I also made a new All-in-1 DIY Aero cloner/veg/flower systems tread... go check it out... https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/212657-all-one-diy-aero-cloner.html


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 12, 2009)

Did I see some Chemo in there? Did you pick up a new strain?


----------



## epixbud (Jul 13, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Did I see some Chemo in there? Did you pick up a new strain?


 
LOL, ya man, thought ya seen them, 
got 2 big branches donated to me by a Local grower, 
Chemo and Gremlin, 
made 5 clones outa 1 and 4 outa the other

So now i got 5 strains going! 

Romulan x SSH
AK47 x SSH
Hiawian Sweet Skunk
Chemo
Gremlin

it'll be nuther month or so till i can clone off them, 
but looking forward to the variety's.... 
only need 2 moms of each so i probly gonna flower the spares thro, 
after i pass some around to a few friends tho, 
and a few to the original Branch donator!



.......................................


----------



## epixbud (Jul 14, 2009)

Good day all, how ya be...........

Here's some updated pic's of my lady's....... oh they soo sexy!

Ran into a delema.... had some plants growing into the lights! couldn't lift the light anymore cause of the carbon filter.... so had to do some adjusting!...
now at leaste i got a few inch's between light and plant! Pic's show before and after........



























those new Moms are doing awsome, i topped them all a few days ago and chose the future moms yesterday....









I'm really impressed with the new Veg Aero system, those fuk'n roots are awsome! And do those Old mom's ever wanna donate clones!





















I got the Second Aero system setup in the flower room, i'll stock it tommorow with them way rooted Veg'n Babe's! 
Had to switch some taller centre plants out with shorter outer rim plants, surprisingly eacy to get the roots seperated!





















I finally took the last 2 batch's shake and put it thro my hash maker... fuk'n nice 12 grams of pressed killer hash! 












................................


----------



## epixbud (Jul 15, 2009)

Good day all, howz it going?

Well, my veg system worked awsome, 2 weeks and i had roots soo long, like 2' ! they all in the second Flower aero system now.....
Man oh man do these setups ever make things so eacy and clean!
Here be the new one's with the old in the backgroung...









And talk about roots! taking the potz outa veg into flower showed me 2' roots! i luv'd it!














And do the 3 week old's ever have some nice root systems!















LMAO.... does my veg system ever look outa place in the veg room empty.... those mom's have soo many future clones on them!









And i'm gonna be rearanging the Clone room some tommorow, cause i gonna transplant the best future mom's so i need more room in there....
thinkin i'll thro up the next T5 set while i'm at it.....









.................................


----------



## caddyluck (Jul 16, 2009)

cool man, glad everything is working out for ya, looks like some killer hash too


----------



## epixbud (Jul 16, 2009)

caddyluck said:


> cool man, glad everything is working out for ya, looks like some killer hash too


Thank ya sir, and killer hash it is! i luv it!..... he he he... and oh ya, i got me a clone off a Hash Plant tonight too, gonna make some killer hash outa that! got 2 other strains too.... but gotta find out the names again, i too stoned and forgot!



So, anywhoooo..... 
only real update i got tonight is that i put up my other 4'x4 bulb T5 set and transplanted the future New Mom's into bigger pots, gave away the leftover's..........










..........................


----------



## epixbud (Jul 18, 2009)

Good day all, howz it going?

So here be some updates on my grow....

So my new donated strains are Hash plant, Chemo Haze and Black Domina.... hope they work.....









I transplanted all my future moms and i've even got them training already, they gonna be short bushy mom's this time....





















Man are those old moms ever ready to clone off! when the new mom's are ready to produce clones, these old ones will get thrown thro 12h.....









Man oh man i like Aerophonics! those frigin flower units have got some major roots..... 
only prob i got is that the first batch got way tall on me! How, i don't know, they went from cloner to 12h, the light wuz kept about 4" away and they still streched! wonder how tall the new batch will get, i let them veg for a few weeks too.......hoping it's just the strain.....








































........................


----------



## caddyluck (Jul 18, 2009)

Man I'm lovin the roots, you got the Aero down bro! Your moms right now is like a friggin rainforest, I know it's a vital part of the eco-system there but is it a designated wilderness area too? LOL sounds like some good strains added to your garden--looking forward to those.


----------



## epixbud (Jul 20, 2009)

caddyluck said:


> Man I'm lovin the roots, you got the Aero down bro! Your moms right now is like a friggin rainforest, I know it's a vital part of the eco-system there but is it a designated wilderness area too? LOL sounds like some good strains added to your garden--looking forward to those.


Thank ya sir....... lol....... i luv forests....... he he he


Soo... here be some updates of how my grow go.... he he he
had some minor burned leaves (3) in the flower room, had to adjust my light again, frigin lady'z tryin to push the light up!
frigin Romulan x SSH likes to stretch! 
I'm coming to the conclution that it is Not an ideal strain for SOG...
pics are before then after...















So my Test batch of clones all have rootz this mornin! The new strains should root in the next few days i hope...















Those Future moms looking good, they taking to training just like the sexy lady'z i raised them to be!















And man oh man do those old Mom's ever got lotza future clones on'em!









Now on to the flower room.... there be some sexy lady'z!



































.....................................


----------



## epixbud (Jul 21, 2009)

Good day all, how do.......

I still been battlin with light hight.... soo... 
short of havin the light up to the roof.....
I tryed the bending method to bring the canopy level and down from the frigin lights.... see the frigin burned leaves! 



















So, hopfully that'll be the end of that batch's frig around, i'll bend the next batch way earlier.... 8" clearance now......


So, all the 8 test clones in my new cloner got roots, 
Not sure if i'll givem away or just thro them out.... 
Got 4 other clones in it too, they gonna be new mom's, they new strains.... 
And when it's all empty and cleaned out, i'll be loading up a full batch of HSS for the next round....















Those future Moms under the T5's are really takin good with training, lotza side branch's goin up already....















My mom's are just way too frigin Bushy! 
Getting so i gotta start hackin a way thro!















These 2 plants are Romulan x SSH, 
they are just over 3 months old and still in beer cups! 
they are future Mom's for a local med grower, 
they gonna produce nicely for him....... 
Funny, the beer cups fit perfect in the empty Veg system...
These are yours keeger123....










And again i offer nuthin but praise to my Aero systems, 
man oh man are they ever eacy to maintain! 
just add water and nutz as needed, 
I Do Not miss my 3 hour soil feeding seccions..... 
and those roots are just ape shit!

































I also desided to make a new Trelise deal for them, one higher, outa bambo.....









..........................................


----------



## epixbud (Jul 22, 2009)

Good day all, how do....

Well, 
i did that Top Bending Method yesterday and been kinda streesing wether it wuz a good choice.....
Well..... 
It seems it wuz! 
they have taken to that method nicely and are already reachin for light!

Finally got lotza big white Pistals shooting out now, 
maby they gonna stop growing up now anyhow!





















Come check out my Latest DIY..... https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/212657-all-one-diy-aero-cloner.html




.........................................


----------



## epixbud (Jul 23, 2009)

Good day all, how do ya be.....

So here be some update pics for ya, 
delivered the old clones to my buddy tonight, 
can't wait till he gets a Journal going, sounds like he gonna have a good setup....

So here be all my lovely lady's tonight..... 
it's been pretty hot round here for a few days, 
frigin can't keep my rooms from peakin 90.... 
fuk.... 
hope it don't affect them much.... 
gotta get the rooms rearanged so i can put the AC right in the flower room...... 
























































....................................


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 26, 2009)

How do you keep your foam rubber on your tub? As soon as mine gets wet and I take the lid off it comes off with it.....


----------



## epixbud (Jul 26, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> How do you keep your foam rubber on your tub? As soon as mine gets wet and I take the lid off it comes off with it.....


 
good day there....

you got 2 options..... 

1- Sand the jug top lip with fine grit sand paper then add weather striping, might be the finish on the plastic is too shinny and slick...

2- Try a Different brand....

Those are the only suggestions i got... sorry.... hasn't happened to me before.... i get mine at Home Depot.......



.............................. 



And i guess i might as well update things too.....

Here be them sexy Young new Moms, they are thankfully growing slower under the T5's, i just don't need nuff clones these days to have huge Moms.... gave away my 8 tester clones, and 2 of the 4 new strains got roots already, wish they'd hurry up, i gotta get that cloner restocked here soon... 














and my old moms is just Unruley! the wanna give kids sooo bad..... 








And this mornin i discovered i had frigin plants wrapin the lights again! even after bending them they still wanna touch that frigin light....... nuther burned leave.... oh well, i went in and adjusted the light a wee bit more under green lights, so i'll show it later... 
































Sorry, lights went out just as i tryed to get the older flower system root pic's, so they'll wait to........




See my All in one Aero DIY... https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/212657-all-one-diy-aero-cloner.html

.................................................


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you. I'll try both.....


----------



## epixbud (Jul 30, 2009)

Good day all, how ya doin?

So here be some updates of me grow for ya....

Had some bad luck yesterday, 
my cloner pump died and i never noticed till 5 hours latter...
guess a year+ of use is good for a small pump....
The 4 remaining clones were all laid over when i noticed, 
and all but 1 seem to have recovered already.....
So, got me fingers crossed for them, they are new strains for my show...















Man do my future moms ever look good, and they are thankfully growing way slower under the T5's......  
And the old Mom's... well they is just Big..... 
they gonna be cloned in the next few days...
















I Have noticed in my Flower systems that there is a way different root structure between vegged or not plants! 
the plants that were Not Vegged have Massive roots starting from the pot down, with little bottom spreading..
the plants that were vegged have few and smaller roots that mainly spread out in the tray bottom....

I think i just might forget about vegging them at all! 
i like the None Vegged Root structure better! 

Vegged...














No Veg..........















Man these frigin flowerin ladies just wanna stretch! 
i've been going in nightly and bending the top cola's over, 
can't get the lights up anymore!
That strain is definetly not a good choice for SOG,
But atleaste they got buds going now, 
so they should stop the stretch.......... 
















................................................................................................
See my grow...https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/107075-ak-47-x-super-silver.html

See my All in One DIY...https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/212657-all-one-diy-aero-cloner.html
................................................................................................
..............


----------



## epixbud (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, good day all, how the hell's it going? ......

so here be some grow updates....
I had some thinking to do about the present batch's hight and root structure, 
And decided i'm Not going to us the Veg Aero system for my next batch,
They'll go straight into the 12h systems..

I took a Full new batch of HSS clones, 
changed the rez water and restocked it,
1 of the 4 clones that went thro with the dead pump has died,
and only 1 is really showing root growth..... damit
So i left the 3 in the freshly stocked cloner hopin they work.....





















Wow did i ever hack the crap outa my old mom's....
he he he he
I only cloned off 2 and hacked the other 3 down to the same hight as them...
Fuk did i ever waste a lota potential clones again!
But i got this batch full so oh-well.....









Gave my new Moms there first fertz yesterday,
And man do they love it!









Everyone wuz saying my Mom's look like a jungle! 
What about these Flower systems!
It's all i can do to squeze betwee them or the wall!.....
When in the Aero systems my plants are getting taller then me!
LMFAO, and to think i'm aimin for SOG.....
It is, but on a way taller scale....













................................................................................................
See my grow...https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/107075-ak-47-x-super-silver.html

See my All in One DIY...https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/212657-all-one-diy-aero-cloner.html
................................................................................................


----------



## pH89 (Aug 1, 2009)

wur can i get new york diesel seeds


----------



## epixbud (Aug 1, 2009)

pH89 said:


> wur can i get new york diesel seeds


 
Nirvana Seeds has the Power diesel.... http://www.nirvana-shop.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=New+york+Diesel&x=13&y=13


..................................


----------



## epixbud (Aug 3, 2009)

OMFG i hate electronic PH testers!..... 

fuk'n thing like 1 month old and can't read wortha shit!
I've clean/calibrated the fukn thing a million times now, 
calibrates fine then won't read right!

I never even noticed it till my frigin new clones started to look like the stems were rotting....
Checked everthing with my testers and got nothin wrong, 
so i desided to try the old Dropper PH test.....
And OMG! 
Fukn electronic one was saying 6.1 and the Rez wuz Actually Below 4.0!......... 

I got the PH adjusted fine the old fashioned way, but not to sure if the clones will survive....
Already pretty certain it killed the 3 new strain clones i had in there, 
lets see if the Hiawiana Sweet Skunk will survive! 

And, after dealing with the cloner it wuz time for the flower Aero systems 
..........
the 2 week old rez wuz soo far PH down i changed it out, 
all good now but there is some leaves damaged on them.......

The Older 5 week old Rez wuz right round 4.5, so no probs bringing it up, 
didn't see no leaf damage on those ones, 
yet that is.... 

SO....LOL, I HATE them..... 


As for the rest of me grow, 
it's going great.... 
New Mom's and old Moms doing prime, 
so i ain't too worried bout the PH prob.....

Sorry no Pics, friend borrow my cam...... 



.....................................


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 4, 2009)

Bummer dude. I just calibrated mine the other day and it was off by .4 not bad but still off when your shooting for 6.5-6.8 and your getting 6.9-7.2 Hopefully it all works out for you.....


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 4, 2009)

All this talk about pH pens being off, I think I might just stick with the drops.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 4, 2009)

You just need to stay on top of testing their calibration with test solution and keeping the tip moist by putting the cap back on.


----------



## epixbud (Aug 4, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> You just need to stay on top of testing their calibration with test solution and keeping the tip moist by putting the cap back on.


 
Ya, i did all that, and calibrated every few days, 
always in water with cap on,
i didn't really trust the digital to start so i wuz supper carfully to keep on it, 
and i even retested everything in the first week with the drop's, worked good for a month, i use the PH7 calibration and it PH's off that fine...

I took it into my hydro shop to get warrentie, but gotta wait, he been having too many probs with the PH testers so didn't have 1 to change out.....

As for the plants..... 
the clones lookin rough, and i mean real rough....
But my New moms are just going nutz and the old moms got almost a full nuther batch on them to replace the clones if i need....

My 2 week old batch wuz affected, 
but they looking pretty good now, 
new unscared or marked leaves comin out.... 
had to pull off a buncha dead fan leaves off tho...

And the oldest batch is doing just fine, 
they seem not to have been affected, 
they wuz obviously strong enough to take it, thankfully....

Still no cam yet, won't be loaning it out again, 
but it should be here tonight, 
so i'll update some pics hopefully latter.......


..................................


----------



## epixbud (Aug 4, 2009)

HA HA..... got my cam back!

So here be some pics....

New Mom and clone room, my poor clones! but them New Mom's looking awsome! ......

































Old Mom's, they could give me a full new batch soon if i need it.........









And the flower room.....









just look at those poor ladie's! But at leaste there roots are white!



























An then there's the oldest batch, just bout 6 weeks now...






















.................................


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 5, 2009)

Looking good my friend. I just had the same problem with my areo, I went to test the ph and add nutes and got high. I was so high I forgot to turn the pump back on. 7 hours without water. They all look like they are going to pull through though. Keep up the good work.....


----------



## epixbud (Aug 11, 2009)

Good day there all..

Well, the PH problem wound up killing the clones and the 3 week old flower batch!  














But, oh well, leason learned, the hard way again! 
Don't let it get you down.....

So, i cleaned and restocked the cloner last night, 
managed to get 25 clones outa the old stripped mom's... 





















The new moms are looking awsome, hope 1 of the new strains will be ready for the next full clone batch, gonna FIM them tonight... 









Those old Moms look good, and fukn eh have they ever produced for me! 









I stuck 1 of the old Moms into flower a few days ago, 
and the oldest flower batch is just going fukn awsome!
Buds and Roots everyware! at leaste they weren't affected! 



































..........................................


----------



## epixbud (Aug 16, 2009)

Good day all, how ya doin....

Well, my lady's are all coming along Awsome.... 

The new clones havn't got roots yet, but starting to think it's cause i tryed using a timmer again! 1min on 3 min off, and again they are slow..... So.. i took the timmer out and got her runnin 24/7 again... 









Those New Mom's ever looking good, they will be ready for the next clone batch for sure! So looking forward to getting a dif strain going then what ive done already... 









Them olm Mom's are doing great too, only keepin them 4 in veg incase of problems with the next clone batch, then they going into 12h....









Man oh man i luv this Aero system! Those Big Lady's are soo sexy with all those buds...everyware!
I'm starting to bring the PPM's down now, they ain't got too much longer left! 










































....................................................


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 16, 2009)

Looking great as always my friend. How many of your new strain clones did you wind up losing?


----------



## epixbud (Aug 16, 2009)

I lost 3 in the last batch, Hash plant/chemo haze and Black domino.... And i'm trying to get new cuttings from the donar....

But i still got the Chemo and Gremlin along with my original AK47xSSH, RomulanXssh and Hiwiana Sweet Skunk....


.............


----------



## epixbud (Aug 25, 2009)

Good day there all.... sorry for the abcence, my PC died, it's working now....

So here be some updates of my show!

I made a DIY float valve for my Rez outa PVC and a Plastice toilet float valve, and yes water to the room too, lol, man it's nice to have a full Rez all the time... 

All the new moms are looking unreal Sexy! they are soo ready for cloning already!  









The clones are gonna be going into 12h in the next day or so, 
then i'll be putting the cloner into the new clones section (presently under construction) with my new 2' 4 bulb T5's.... then it'll get restocked with Chemo this time! 















My old moms are looking old..... that 400w mh gonna be moved into the rearanged flower room and get a 400w HPS in it, then all moms will be under the 2 x 4' - 4 bulb T5's......... 









Man are those flowering ladies ever looking fukn sexy! they got buds everyware! they are a bit behind sqedual thankz to the ph prob a while back, but back on track now! 





























.........................................................


----------



## epixbud (Aug 29, 2009)

Good day all, how ya doin.....

Here be some updates for ya, 
i got my remodeling goin on, slowly but surely, 
finally got the 2nd Flower Aero system cleaned and and reloaded with the clones, 
now i can put the bud dryer and cloner into it's new cubby hole under the 2' t5's, 
after it's all setup it'll get a new batch of clones, 
I'm almost back on track finnaly! 
i'm gonna be building the portable AC unit i use to cool the intake air room into the flower room, 
LMAO, almost wish i had bot a smaller one now! but oh well, 
it WILL solve my heat problems! 
I also desided i'm gonna be putting the old Veg system into the flower room after the remodeling is done... 

So here be some pics for ya..

I gotta get the Veg room rearanged now, lotza room in there without the cloner.. 













Those poor old mom's, but they are still producing good clones! 
they are 14 months old now! 








Here's ware the bud dryer and cloner will be.... 














The second Flower Aero system stocked and running good,
The First Aero system is just doing fukn awsome! all those buds everyware! i gotta start getting the PPM's way down now i think, they gotta be done soon, hard to tell how far they behind thankz to the ph probs a while back, but i think it stunted them by 2 1/2 weeks... 









































..............................................


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 29, 2009)

lookin good, epix!


----------



## caddyluck (Aug 29, 2009)

sup man, the new moms look great. I'm always reading your updates as I'm sure others are but I rarley have something to chime in with, but thanks for the updates---I envy your garden!


----------



## epixbud (Aug 31, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> lookin good, epix!


 


caddyluck said:


> sup man, the new moms look great. I'm always reading your updates as I'm sure others are but I rarley have something to chime in with, but thanks for the updates---I envy your garden!


Thank ya Thank ya..... i luv my garden too!.... 

So all, here be some updates...

I got most of the renovations done now, 
only gotta hook up the 400w hps and add the 3rd grow table....
Changed my flower room from 8' x 5' to 12' x 5', soo much more room to fill with mary jane!

well, my Old mom's are doin alright i guess, lol, poor old girls, threw 1 into flower and it died! lol.... those new Mom's are doing fuking awsome, i really gotta get those girls spread out in there, just as soon as i move the Rez, it's to full to move right now! 















I love my new little cloner cubby hole and my new T5's for it, and all setup on my new DIY Bud Dryer! 

































I'm gonna get the tables spaced more and get the 400w hps and 3rd table setup, it looks soo spacies in there now! 
the new flower batch got roots going everyware already, fukn eh...
The old flower batch is just awsome! Buds everyware and getting thick now too, lotza crystals and still white hairs! 








































.................................................


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 31, 2009)

Damn, epixbud!!! You've got a lot of marijuana there!

I'm just getting my second grow into the swing of things, stop by and have a look some time..link is in my sig
https://www.rollitup.org/213633-diggitydanks-second-dwc-grow-ppp.html


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 31, 2009)

You should rent a warehouse my friend. Your house has got to smell. How do you keep the oder down?


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice new Avatar ya got there buddy!


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 1, 2009)

Lookin top notch mane
so much endo ya goT there


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 3, 2009)

What a nice grow space man.. 
It looks simply amazing bro..
Please check out my journal when ya get a chance 
+rep


----------



## epixbud (Sep 4, 2009)

Good day all, how do...

Here be some updates of my stuff last night, 
hope to get some more pics up later, 
gonna go hardcore this weekend and get all the rearanging done... 

So, here be the Mom's, both new and old, the new ones gonna get topped tonight i think..... 














The clones are coming along, they damb nere all got little nip's starting all over there stems, so they will be rooting soon..... 














The new flower batch is looking good, havn't added any newtz to my rez yet, that'll be done tommorow, they got lotza roots tho!
The old flower batch is taking Forever! but man are the bud's on it ever starting to thick'n up good! 






































................................


----------



## The Wookie (Sep 4, 2009)

epixbud said:


> Good day all, how do...
> 
> Here be some updates of my stuff last night,
> hope to get some more pics up later,
> ...


DAMN!!! that set up is super impressive. Im looking forward to watching the progress


----------



## epixbud (Sep 6, 2009)

Good day all, how ya doin....

Here be some updates of my grow..... 

Got a buncha changes done again, cleaned out the Mom room, moved the rez out and spread them Moms out over the hole span, man do they ever look so healthy!
Debating what strain to clone next?..... Chemo or Gremlin..... gonna have to check wich has more branches i guess... 















The new clones have lotza roots already, most are very very small but some are long, but they are them buetifull roots anyhow! 
Besides, i don't need that batch of clones till the big flower batch done, they going in there..... 





















Well, i finally got the Portable AC unit put in the wall between the power and flower rooms, getting it in there had me tip it on it's back, it dumped lotza water and now is taking Forever to refill the inner rez itself! fukin thing! 
But oh well, 10000 BTU is gonna keep them ladies supper cool i think! 





















The new flower batch got it's first fert mix, from 300 PPM to 600, and man do those roots ever like it! 



























I started to wash the old flower batch today, took the PPM from 1000 to 500 with a rez change out, gonna get some RO water to continue till it's done.. 

































..........................................


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 6, 2009)

I never get tired of seeing pics of your garden, keep 'em coming!


----------



## epixbud (Sep 6, 2009)

caddyluck said:


> I never get tired of seeing pics of your garden, keep 'em coming!


Thank ya sir thank ya, i originally started the post last night, smoked a gagger, hit the wrong key while i wuz putting pics in, it dissapeared on me, so i went to bed, then when i went to redo it today it wuz there minus a buncha pics! hittin wrong keys in the middle of the night is a bad habbit of mine!


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 6, 2009)

epixbud said:


> Thank ya sir thank ya, i originally started the post last night, smoked a gagger, hit the wrong key while i wuz putting pics in, it dissapeared on me, so i went to bed, then when i went to redo it today it wuz there minus a buncha pics! hittin wrong keys in the middle of the night is a bad habbit of mine!


Do you have two inline fans cooling your cooltubes
one pulling the heat while the other cools?


----------



## epixbud (Sep 6, 2009)

smokinmayne said:


> Do you have two inline fans cooling your cooltubes
> one pulling the heat while the other cools?


Nope, using 1 290cfm inline for the lights and a 490cfm for the room, but i did change it a bit today, had the lights pulling air from a dif room, now i got a carbon filter on it and pulling outa the flower room, then they Y into each other and straight outside, round 780cfm together....


.....................


----------



## epixbud (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, i been battling with the frigin heat even worse since i put in the AC! 
after alot of thinking and redo'n venting between rooms and what not, 
it turns out to be my Exaugst fan! 
It's pulling too much air thro and not allowing it to cool, 
so, 
i turned off the big fan and i pulled out my smaller carbon filter and hooked it to the end of the lights vent line, 
now it's only the 290cfm venting the rooms and lights, 
But, 
the Temps are way down and the AC is pumping way cool air...
Then that brot about another problem! 
Now the flower room is taking in way too many cfm of cold air!
So, i ran 2 - 6" vent lines from the flower room to the Mom room and presto! 
Now everything is staying in the good temp zone, 
and still even dropping, thankfully, 
things hit 95 in there last night!
i just finished getting it re-setup so hope the temps will drop more yet..

The clone/power and Mom rooms are lights ON and finally under 80! (79)

The flower room is lights OUT and sitting at 69! (i like that #) 

The Intake air supply is 82.......... 

Thinking i might turn around and use the bigger fan instead and have it pull everything, 
it wuz only pulling straight outa the carbon filter, 
with 3 lights and a carbon filter between it, 
it might slow the flow down enough.....


WOO HOO ..... my fukn heat battle might finally be over!  


......................


----------



## epixbud (Sep 7, 2009)

Good day all, here be some updates for ya......

The temps seem to be staying in the ranges i want, all light's been on for few hours now and still my flower room is under 80, but the frigin clone/power and Mom rooms are over 80 again! FUK..... 
oh well.....

So here be my present clone batch, they looking soo good with lotza roots... 






















Here be the new Moms, man they look soo healthy.... 















The new flower batch looks a bit light, could bring the PPM's up, but i'll wait another day, don't wanna ruch! man do there roots ever look so healthy! 




















The old flower batch is just SEXY! not enough red tricones yet so i'll let them wash for a few more days, but they are right near there end! 



























Got the 400w light up, just gotta put the HPS bulb in it, figure how i going to add it to the venting system then put the table under it..... 









......................................................


----------



## epixbud (Sep 9, 2009)

Good day all, how ya doin....

Here be some updates for ya, gonna start croppin tommorow so will be away for a few days probly.... maby not.... 

So, here be the clones, fuk they looking good, lotza rootz... 














The new mom's look a bit thirsty, so i fed them, but wow they looking soo good.... 









And here's the new flower batch, growing nicly they are...... 





















And finally, the last pics of the old flower batch before crop! YUM YUM! 





























.....................................


----------



## The Wookie (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn all the pictures r so legit. Really nice looking plants doggie


----------



## epixbud (Sep 14, 2009)

Good day all, howz it going....

Here be some updates for ya.....
Been rearanging and what not along with croppin for the last few days, 
got lotz acomplished, 
3 tables in the flower room finally! 

So here be some pics of them new mom's of mine.... 2 have already been cloned off so a local legal grower has enogh to get his show going!
Fuk them Mom's look soo sexy! 















And here be my present clone batch, HSS, 
and they going into 12h in the next few days! 














And here be the flower room...
The only batch in there right now is looking awsome! 





















I changed out some wood frames for PVC and now there is 2 more flower systems waiting to be filled! 















.............................


----------



## epixbud (Sep 18, 2009)

Good day all, so howz it going....

Well, here be some updates for ya, pics were taken last night....

I only got 15 oz's outa my last crop.... 
frigin PH and heat probs stubed them out, 
but the smoke is killer good! so who cares!
heat seems to be under control so they should produce good now... 

so here be the clones before and after they had 24 robbed for the next flower batch...... 





















These new Mom's are soo sexy... i'm gonna be taking a full batch of Gremlin tonight, that'll fill all 3 flower tables for now... 









The 4 week old flower batch looking fukn good, 
did'nt stretch as much as when i had heat probs, 
and they already got buds starting...
and those roots are awsome! 





















Here's the next flower batch, 
fresh outa the cloner..... 





















......................................


----------



## epixbud (Sep 20, 2009)

Good day all, howz it going....

Here be some updates of my show for ya....

The cloner is refilled again, with Gremlin this time, they only 2 days in....









The Moms look'n awsome, surprising how much they like the T5's...















And both of the flower batch's looking awsome, 
the older batch got buds starting everyware too.....







































..................................................


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 20, 2009)

coool man, everything is looking on the up & up fuckin rock out with your cock out ya know!!! LOL


----------



## epixbud (Sep 25, 2009)

Good day all, howz it going....

Here be some updates for ya... been busy as hell at work so no time to update all week, but here ya be....

Got my temps running good now, almost too good, lol, at end of light cycle temps are 75-80 thro out..... 66 at night....

My Mom's are looking awsome, and the last 2 strains that produced clones are looking good already.... but i got a few weeks till i need clones again so they gonna be Monsters........ 















And the new Clone batch got roots starting, they look soo good, i trimmed the leaf ends a few days ago just to clean things up a bit....





















i'll update the flower pics after the lights come on in a few hours.... 



............................................


----------



## epixbud (Sep 26, 2009)

Good day all...

Here be the flowering pics for ya, things looking good!










































........................................


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 27, 2009)

ah-ah---ooooooohhhhhhhh yeeeaahhh some good ol' root porn, gets me off everytime!  looking good as always brotha! kiss-ass


----------



## epixbud (Sep 29, 2009)

caddyluck said:


> ah-ah---ooooooohhhhhhhh yeeeaahhh some good ol' root porn, gets me off everytime!  looking good as always brotha! kiss-ass


 
Thank ya sir..... i luv the root porn too! 


Good day all, here be some updates for ya...

The Mom's were all topped again the other day, man do they ever look soo healthy.. 















The new clones are coming along great, roots everyware!
They should be put into the 12h flower system this weekend.. 















Well, i finally got the temps staying in the 80's and lower now and my flowering lady's sure like it better! 
they are about 1' shorter then the last batch!
I pulled up the bamboo trelis for them yesterday, keep them all tucked together better it will.... 



























Here's the 2 week flower batch, they looking soo good, a bit light coloured, so i added more nutz last night and they are definetly greener this morn, but the pic's are from last night... 





















And here's the smaller table with the 400w HPS waiting for the clones to come and inhabit it! 










..............................................


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 29, 2009)

woooooooot!!!

Mighty nice, epix! Glad to see your temps are finally dropping... so are mine.

You're in the South as well, right. It's been nice to see sub-80F temps here in SoTex these last two weeks.


----------



## epixbud (Oct 4, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> woooooooot!!!
> 
> Mighty nice, epix! Glad to see your temps are finally dropping... so are mine.
> 
> You're in the South as well, right. It's been nice to see sub-80F temps here in SoTex these last two weeks.


Thank ya sir, and no, lol, i'm a Canuc, Temps usually way lower here, but summers are frigin 90+ here still, i may be way north of ya but summer still smolders in the prairies anyware!......



Any how.....

Here be some updates for ya all.....

Gotta admit that i've been gone for 3 days and my hole setup has Not been tended till 20 min's ago! 


So here be my Sexy lady's!
Starting with the Moms, WoW they look good! 








And here be my Next batch into 12h..... 
frigin roots everware....
About a week and the cloner will be filled again.... 















And here be the Flower room, starting old to young..... 
Fuk they look'n good! 






















































..................................................................


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 4, 2009)

Epic grow man! lol You have everything man Tasty Buds/Beautiful Mothers/Sexy clones. Go hard or go home huh?  +rep bro keep it up!


----------



## epixbud (Oct 5, 2009)

Luv2Blaze89 said:


> Epic grow man! lol You have everything man Tasty Buds/Beautiful Mothers/Sexy clones. Go hard or go home huh?  +rep bro keep it up!


 
Thank ya sir, now that it's all dialed in for me i'm gonna go hard enough to have a garentied stock for if i Ever run out again! 


Well all, got the 3rd flower table filled tonight!
So here be some Pics of the flower room listed by week for ya....

week 0














Week 3




















Week 5




















Fuk they all look Soo goooood!










..................................................


----------



## newbganjafarma (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW im loving the pics man!! what kinda nutes do u feed tho ladies? im actually working on my first grow rite now myself i jus went into the first week of flowering and i only ended up coming up with 2 females!! outta 6 fukk! but i was thinking if maybe i cud still clone thesse ladies? do u think it wud b a good idea if i cloned them 1 week into the flowering bro? im sorry to bother u wid the questions but ur grow seemed pretty fuken amazing man im impressed i thaught maybe u cud help me out with a suggestion.. its cuz i only got 2 females and i really wanted moore then jus 2 plants... i really wantd to yeild alot so do u think i shud or shud TOP them or CLONE them? check out if my link if u'd like bro its in my sig.. HAPPY GROWING


----------



## epixbud (Oct 5, 2009)

newbganjafarma said:


> WOW im loving the pics man!! what kinda nutes do u feed tho ladies? im actually working on my first grow rite now myself i jus went into the first week of flowering and i only ended up coming up with 2 females!! outta 6 fukk! but i was thinking if maybe i cud still clone thesse ladies? do u think it wud b a good idea if i cloned them 1 week into the flowering bro? im sorry to bother u wid the questions but ur grow seemed pretty fuken amazing man im impressed i thaught maybe u cud help me out with a suggestion.. its cuz i only got 2 females and i really wanted moore then jus 2 plants... i really wantd to yeild alot so do u think i shud or shud TOP them or CLONE them? check out if my link if u'd like bro its in my sig.. HAPPY GROWING


 
Good day there, and thankz, i try  ,
and to answere your questions, 
I use KLN rooting consentrate mixed weak for clone pre soak,
1 teaspoon of Growzyme in 30L water in my cloner mix,
i'm using G.E.T. Lets Grow A&B for my Moms,
and Holland's Secret 3 part for the Flower Aero systems.....

As for your cloning questions, 
Yes you can clone them, 
i've cloned off 2 week flower ladies before with no problems, 
but it is eacier to use lower branch's as the donar's cause they have the leaste amount of bud growth started.

Hope that helps man....... 



....................................


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 6, 2009)

wow man, you and Aero were meant to be lol great work brotha!


----------



## epixbud (Oct 10, 2009)

caddyluck said:


> wow man, you and Aero were meant to be lol great work brotha!


 
Well thank ya sir, i really hope i am ment for it! 
Got nuff money invested now it better! 


And good day there to any who looks upon this humble grow of mine....
It's generally eventfull in this thread with my usual screw ups, 
But....
Things seem to be going my way!
So here be some very healthy and Sexy lookin ladies for ya to focas those eye's on! 

So here ya be, these pics are from 2 days ago, i'll get fresh ones up tonight after lights on.... 

Here be my Mom's.... frigin sexy moma's!








Now to the flower room, 
can you ever see a difference between the oldest plants that were subject to heat probs, 
they stretched and are tall, 
now with the heat under control the new batch's are staying short!

Week 1














Week 4




















Week 7





















And i gotta show this bud, it's got some red coloured hairs on the 4 week old batch, 
only a few buds with it too, 
they are totally healthy, there res mix is perfect, and the hairs even change white again, 
just thought it looks cool....
oh ya, it's the Hiawiana Sweet Skunk.......









........................................


----------



## epixbud (Oct 11, 2009)

How do again all..... 

Here be some pics of my sexy ladie's this fine evnin! 

Them there moms look soo good, gonna be taking a new clone batch off 2 tomorow, Chemo this round...... 



And here be the sexy flower ladies, they look sooooo sexy in there different maturities! 







Week 1















Week 4





















Week 7






















.................................................


----------



## epixbud (Oct 12, 2009)

Good day all, howz it going.....

Well, i'm at it again!
Nuther batch of clones in the cloner! 

The oldest flower batch almost ready so i gotta get the next batch going!
Here's the bud's.... i'll get more pics tonight.... 








And here's the next batch, Chemo this round...... 














And here be the sexy Mothers, 2 plants get cloned each batch and barly dent them! 
















.......................................


----------



## epixbud (Oct 12, 2009)

How ya doing now all, here be some flower room update pics for ya....

Gremlin Week 2 














Hiawian Sweet Skunk Week 4 


























Romulan/ssh Week 7 




























...........................................


----------



## epixbud (Oct 14, 2009)

Good day all, howz it going...

Here be some updates for ya, allz good in epixbud land! 

so here be my sexy mom's, they looking good... 








And here be the new clones, no roots yet, but looking healthy! 














And now the flower room, sexy sexy sexy!

Gremlin Week 2 














HSS Week 4 




















Romulan/SSH Week 7 




























...........................................................


----------



## epixbud (Oct 18, 2009)

Good day there all, here be some grow updates for ya!

Here be them Sexy Mom's, man they look good!














The clones still havent rooted, 
but i exspected that! I stressed them!
i frigin forgot to turn the pump back on one night a few days ago, 
they were waterless for 6 hours!
After turning the pump back on they came back! only a few leaves dead!
Fuk i love How Reselient MJ is!














And here be my Sexy Flowerin Lady's!

Gremlin Week 2 




















HSS Week 4 


























Romulan/SSH Week 7, starting to get red hairs.... 

































..............................................


----------



## epixbud (Oct 20, 2009)

Good day all, here be some updates for ya.....

Went in and topped some of the older Mom's today, they lookin soo healthy! 








Well, the new clone batch got Roots! all except 4 so far, 8 days not bad even with my pump off for 6 hours fuk up! 














And on into the flower room, oh how wonderfulyy they look!

Gremlin Week 3 














HSS Week 5 


























I changed out the Romulan/SSH Week 8 flower batch Rez with straight water today, time to start washing! 
And fuk do they ever look good! 

































.......................................


----------



## epixbud (Oct 25, 2009)

Good day there all, how the hellz it going?

Here be some updates of my grow, 
I cropped the tops off the Romulans/HSS last night, 
nice and big and frigin sticky!
I'll crop the rest in a few days, then it's Chemo in that table....

So, here be the Mom's room, lmao, getting big on me again!
Gonna figure out what strain i'm gonna clone next and Top the other moms.. 









And here be the clones, 2 weeks old, they are totally ready to go into 12h! 















Now into the flower room....

Gremlin Week 3 





















HSS Week 6 





















Romulan/SSH end of Week 8, Tops cropped already 





















I love bending the tops, look how it makes buds grow everyware!













.....................................


----------



## epixbud (Oct 29, 2009)

Good day all, how be this fine day...

So here be some updated pics from last night....
Gonna be cleanin out the finished flower table today and restocking it, then i'm gonna restock the cloner too.... so there will be more pics later..

So here be my Sexy mom's, they luv those T5's...... 








And here be the Chemo clone batch, 
man they just wanna be put into 12h, very happy roots.. 














And here be there home, when i get it cleaned that is.... 








And now onto the flowering batch's....

Gremlin Week 4 




















HSS week 6 























..................................................


----------



## epixbud (Oct 31, 2009)

Good day all, how ya be?......

So, outa my last finished batch, 
wich wuz the last one to come thro my heat problems, 
dryed and cured i got 15oz's outa 24 plants.... 
I gonna make those numbers get higher for sure, 
now that temps are under control...

So here be the Grow updates for ya...
Just took a fresh batch of clones yesterday, AK47xSSH this time, 
i had the most luck with it in soil so looking forward to what it does in Aero!


So, here they be......

here's the sexy Mothers, 
34 clones off that 1 plant and it still could give more! 















Here's the fresh clones! 








Into the flower room we go!

Day 2..... Chemo.......... 














End of Week 4 Gremlin......... 




















Week 7 HSS........ 




























....................


----------



## epixbud (Nov 2, 2009)

Good day all, how you doing...

Here be some updates for ya, everything is doing Great!

So here be the mom's, big and sexy! 








And here be the clones, AK47xSSH day 4........... 















And these are the leftover Chemo's, 
put them into soil cause i got some buddy's that want that strain...... 









And now into the flower room....

Chemo Week 1..... 





















Gremlin Week 4.... 





















HSS Week 7, Yum Yum Yum!........ 


































..............................


----------



## epixbud (Nov 5, 2009)

Good day all, how ya doin....

Here be some updates for ya....

I gotta go over all my closed venting system, 
i'm getting that good old Skunk smell out the exaughst! 
damb, gotta get that figured, 
my other strains didn't stink this much! lol!


So here be my Mom's, nice sexy lady's!









And here be the clones, no roots yet but massive white pimples on almost all, they will root very soon...








And now into the flower room.....

Chemo week 1..........















Gremlin week 4........





















HSS week 7........


































..............................


----------



## epixbud (Nov 7, 2009)

Good day all, how do....

Here be some updates for ya.....

I got the smell problem under control for now, 
think it's the last time i'll do a Skunk strain less i upgrade my intake/exaust systems...
Solved the prob with ONA, made a few buckets of the liquid mix, 
1 in the flower room and 1 with the exaughst pumping straught into it! lol
Once i harvest the skunk i should be able to stop using it.... 

So here be my lady's... 

The moms need a good trimming again! 
Starting to think i only need 1 mom of each strain, 
unless i make new table tops with more sites for my cloner and flower systems!








Here's the cloner, got roots on some now, they looking good! 














And here be my flowering lady's, Sexy!

Chemo Week 2 














Gremlin Week 5 




















HSS Week 8! 
I wish they would hurry up, they stink bad! LOL 



























...........................................


----------



## ToWeRdog (Nov 10, 2009)

Epix you have got your system dialed in for sure. That is amazing. Would you recommend the cool tube or a bigger reflector like the one in some of your pics? Nice job with the setup man, I cant wait till i am dialed in like that.


----------



## epixbud (Nov 10, 2009)

ToWeRdog said:


> Epix you have got your system dialed in for sure. That is amazing. Would you recommend the cool tube or a bigger reflector like the one in some of your pics? Nice job with the setup man, I cant wait till i am dialed in like that.


 
Hay man, thankz....

As for the Reflector, i say cool tube! If you have more then 1 light or a small space you can't beat them, plus you get the extra addvantage of using Co2 properly too....



Hope that helps ya some!


----------



## epixbud (Nov 11, 2009)

Now doesn't this suck... i got some kinda infestation in the Mom room!

Little tiny winy green specs... at first i thought it wuz just some build up of sorts from the Humidifier, had it off for few days now and it's gotten worse, so i looked real close! fuk!

It doesn't seem to be affecting the Chemo and Gremlin much, but all over the other strains!

So i went and got some bug spray, hope it works!
Otherwize i gonna have to clean them out and get everything restarted clean!


...............


----------



## epixbud (Nov 11, 2009)

Just found a better post on a dif site that actually has pictures and it's *Thrips...*

*Found pic's here.... http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688*

I'm going looking for Lady Bug's!



......................


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 11, 2009)

gonna watch this grow........subscribed

looks very nice


----------



## epixbud (Nov 11, 2009)

tusseltussel said:


> gonna watch this grow........subscribed


 
Well, thank ya sir, it's my never ending play gound!

It'll probly be updated tonight, 
been too busy dealing with the Skunk smell then harvesting to keep much else updated!

Must say tho, 
i won't grow a Skunk strain again, 
just cause it smells way too strong, 
But man oh man is it ever good smoke!

...........


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 11, 2009)

epixbud said:


> Well, thank ya sir, it's my never ending play gound!
> 
> It'll probly be updated tonight,
> been too busy dealing with the Skunk smell then harvesting to keep much else updated!
> ...


hang dead skunks on posts all around your house noone will ever come close enuff to bother you ever. cover up the smell nice too!

good work!


----------



## epixbud (Nov 11, 2009)

tusseltussel said:


> hang dead skunks on posts all around your house noone will ever come close enuff to bother you ever. cover up the smell nice too!
> 
> good work!


LMAO, if i wuzn't in the city with houses close i just might! 
It really smelt that bad!
I got 2 carbon filters, 1 on intake and 1 on exaugst line, 
and it still smelt skunky outside and inside!

I even got and used ONA under each filter!

But they cropped now, and it Deffinetly smells better outside and in!




..................


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 11, 2009)

epixbud said:


> LMAO, if i wuzn't in the city with houses close i just might!
> It really smelt that bad!
> I got 2 carbon filters, 1 on intake and 1 on exaugst line,
> and it still smelt skunky outside and inside!
> ...


well theres yer problem you need negative pressure in your room most times a passive intake is best. filtering the air your putting into a room is a waste of carbon filter and using intake fans will cause leaks in most cases. with pasive intake and keeping negative presure if there are any leeks in the room you will be pulling air in through the leak but with an intake fan you could be pushin stank out any leaks best to not have an intake fan and keep negative pressure to ensure no stank leaks out and it all gets filtered


----------



## epixbud (Nov 11, 2009)

tusseltussel said:


> well theres yer problem you need negative pressure in your room most times a passive intake is best. filtering the air your putting into a room is a waste of carbon filter and using intake fans will cause leaks in most cases. with pasive intake and keeping negative presure if there are any leeks in the room you will be pulling air in through the leak but with an intake fan you could be pushin stank out any leaks best to not have an intake fan and keep negative pressure to ensure no stank leaks out and it all gets filtered


The room itself is a passive system, it only has exaust filter/fan, i use the other filter for the light pipes/AC intake from dif room only so i have to clean them less, both lines meet at the end and go out the same exit.....

Sorry, wuzn't clear enough first...


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 11, 2009)

epixbud said:


> The room itself is a passive system, it only has exaust filter/fan, i use the other filter for the light pipes/AC intake from dif room only so i have to clean them less, both lines meet at the end and go out the same exit.....
> 
> Sorry, wuzn't clear enough first...


 ok i understand now think i gotta sign off for awhile just pulled a muscle in my back need to smoke and not cough needs my meds fuckin hurts was tryin to fix my truck and turnd wrong holdin weight and than the sharp pain came damn this sucks but will be watchin may take me awhile to get cought up you got like 500 posts in this thread


----------



## epixbud (Nov 13, 2009)

tusseltussel said:


> ok i understand now think i gotta sign off for awhile just pulled a muscle in my back need to smoke and not cough needs my meds fuckin hurts was tryin to fix my truck and turnd wrong holdin weight and than the sharp pain came damn this sucks but will be watchin may take me awhile to get cought up you got like 500 posts in this thread


 
LOL, sorry man, had this Journal for awhile now....


----------



## epixbud (Nov 13, 2009)

So, good day all, how the hell'z it going?

Here be some updates for ya..... fukn good smoke that HSS is!

Outa my last batch, the HSS, i got 17oz's dryed/cured, not too bad for my first No-Prob batch....

And i must say, the bud's in the smaller table look the same, so if the finish number are around the same i'm gonna be redo'n the bigger table tops with more sites!

So, here ya be....

Here be the Mom's, they seem to be doing alright after there infestation eradication! 








So, here be the next batcha clones, they going 12h tomorow.....














And here be the Chemo, they in week 3 now...... 




















And on to the Sexy Gremlin's! They in week 5 and lookin Awsome! 




























..............................


----------



## epixbud (Nov 17, 2009)

Good day there all, howz it going.....

So, here be some update pics for ya, they are from last night...
I'm updating this while i clean out the emptied flower system and get it restocked... 

So, here be the Mom's....
They were the only ones that got a Thripe infestation, Only them thankfully...
think i got most of it under control now,
atleaste till i get some Ladybugs in there, let them solve the problem!
A note too... The Gremlin and Chemo strains were barly touched, thripes didn't get at them bad at all, nice to know! 









And here be the clones, AK47xSSH, they are going into 12h tonight.... 














Now the Chemo, looking good for just starting week 3... 




















And Yum Yum..... onto the Almost done batch, Gremlin end of week 6..... 


























I also thought i'd throw in a dryed/cured bud tease pic, HSS, stinky and fukn damb good! 











...................................................


----------



## epixbud (Nov 20, 2009)

Good day there all, howz it going......

So here be some updates for ya.....
Been busy the last few days battlin thripes on my mothers,
Bot different incectiside sprays and Neem oil, been spraying Alot!
Alas.... they keep coming back!
Go to my Hydro store and find out they eat leaves but start in the soil!
fuk!
wish i woulda known that before!
So, i gonna feed them tonight and then spray the soil top with Neem oil..
The plants were all freshly sprayed with Incectiside this afternoon...

So, on we go....

Here be them Sexy Moms.... thrips hit them hard, but they OK i think now! 








And here be the fresh clone batch, just cut yesterday! Gremlin this batch...
They have all been dipped in a jug of Incectisidal soap first, heads down dip that is.. 








And here be the fresh 12h batch, AK47xSSH this batch.... 




















And here be the Chemo.... they are deffinetly looking good at 3 weeks! 




















And onto the Gremlin, week 7 and looking just about done! fukn nice buncha buds! 





























............................................


----------



## epixbud (Nov 29, 2009)

Good day there all..... Been a bit since i updated!

So, my last crop off, 
in the smaller table same amount of plants as the big tables..24 Gremlin.. and with only a 400w hps..
I got 12 oz's dryed/cured.... 

Definetly gonna make new table tops with more holes soon... 

K, so onto the rooms.... only mom/clone pics till later, sorry... 

The mother's, the battle with the thripes seems to be under control! 
New shoots everware and new fan leaves, 
I did cut down the HSS mom's, Stinks way too much in the last 3 weeks! 








And now the clones.... 9 days sofar and looking good! 
this Gremlin batch will be in the small table again... 















...........................


----------



## epixbud (Nov 29, 2009)

So all, here be the flower room, 
lights on, everything checked and looking good! 

So here they be....

AK47xSSH week 3.... 



















Chemo begining week 5........ 




























......................................


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 29, 2009)

where's the ROMULAN? I got some romulan beans from a friend and im bout to start those up in a PC grow case tomorrow...just want another Romulan plant i can compare mine too


----------



## epixbud (Dec 3, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> where's the ROMULAN? I got some romulan beans from a friend and im bout to start those up in a PC grow case tomorrow...just want another Romulan plant i can compare mine too


 
Hay there man, thankz for stoppin by, and the Romula cross strain is back in the journal all over, i did so many batch's of it i wanted to run other strains for a bit! It'll be back up in 3 more batchs...


Good day there all, here be some updates for ya....

Just put the next Gremlin batch into 12h, gonna wait a few days to restock the cloner...







So here be the Mom's.... they looking good after getting over the Thripes problem... 








And now the flower room.....

Gremlin Day 1..... 














AK47xSSH week 2, looking good, and i bent all the top ones after this pic.... 






















And onto the Chemo, Week 5 and looking Good! 























........................................


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 4, 2009)

oh ok thas cool.


----------



## ToWeRdog (Dec 12, 2009)

Epix, looking good as always! Sorry if you have already answered this. What nutes do you use?


----------



## epixbud (Dec 13, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> oh ok thas cool.


And just for you, i started a full clone batch of the Romulan x SSH..




ToWeRdog said:


> Epix, looking good as always! Sorry if you have already answered this. What nutes do you use?


Hay there, i use the Advanced Nutrients Hollands Secret 3 part...









Well, good day all, sorry for my delay's on postings, been busy...

So here be my rooms....

Mom's, and yes they are thirsty, they got feed right after the Pic... 








Now onto the clones, Romulan x SSH, most of them have already got roots. 
I also managed to get a new strain, Arjan's Strawberry Haze! got 2 clones of it.. 













these 2 are the strawberry haze....








And now into the flower room.....

Gremlin week 2.... 














AK47xSSH week 4.... 




















Chemo week 7.... 




























................................................


----------



## ToWeRdog (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Epix! I am trying to get my setup as close to yours as I can. Keep up the good work!


----------



## epixbud (Dec 16, 2009)

Good day there all, howz it going?

I been doing some Upgrades to my grow the last few days...

I got a Co2 making product called Supernatural brand Excellofizz, 
you place a puck into some water, leave the lid off and it makes Co2...
So...
I did something a little different, 
i used a bigger Jug and put 4 holes in the top and ran 1 line to each table and the 4th to an air pump on a timer, 15 on 15 off when the lights are on...
Hope it adds lotz, i gotta find something to test the Co2 levels... 
And if enough wanna know bout it i'll toss up a DIY soon... 







































And, I also got my Awsome Pest Killers today!
I still find some Thripes around my grow, even after 2 times with Insecticides.... 
So, after those don't wanna do it i got Lady Bugs!
LMAO, 
i deliberetly ordered 2 packs thinking that the cold air in shipping might kill some....
LMAO, I swear they all alive!
Now i got 2000 Lady bugs to release in there!
LMAO,
Thripes will be No more! lol
Gonna get some praying mantis too i think.... 






















I'll toss some Plant pics up later....... 


........................................


----------



## BuddyJesus (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome Journal! I just read threw the diy u did for the 3 part cloner/veg/flower. that shits sick man! Mad props on that. Anyway keep up the great work!

~Buddy J~


----------



## epixbud (Dec 19, 2009)

BuddyJesus said:


> Awesome Journal! I just read threw the diy u did for the 3 part cloner/veg/flower. that shits sick man! Mad props on that. Anyway keep up the great work!
> 
> ~Buddy J~


 
Good day there, and thankz, i sure try!



And good day to everyone else, 
well, i forgot to post some room pics last time,
so here be some from this mornin before lights out.....

So, here's my sexy Mom's, 
man they sure look good, every one could do a full clone batch right now!














And the clones.... 100% success! 
I keep slightly changing the proccess, and thinkin it's perfect now!
soak in rooting horomone for 1 hour, 
into cloner with Just Water on cycle timer set at 50sec's on 3mins off,
after i see root nubbs i add a half cap of Growzyme and the roots go nutz!














And into the flower room we go...

Here be the Gremlin in week 3....




















And here be the AK47xSSH week 5.....


























And now the Chemo..... week 8 now.... 


























And just thought i'd show just how good Air vented lights work, 
look at them Ladybugs crawlin all over the 600's and the 400, 
not too hot for them!















...........................................


----------



## epixbud (Dec 27, 2009)

Good day all, how ya doin, hope all had a Merry Christman!

Wow, been 8 days since i showed some pics! sorry... tiss the season to be busy!

So, to update my grow.... 
I cropped off the Chemo a few days ago, in the drying process right now...
And i must say, the Co2 making stuff i'm using seems to be working, 
my AK47 looks way better then every other crop i'v done with it!

So, here be the Moms, frigin good lookin lady's!








Here be the the cloner with the next 12h batch, 
they'll be put in there tonight, 
Romulan x SSH, 
there's also 2 cuttings of strawberry haze in there, 
they'll be going into soil..... 100% of them rooted! 





















Now into the flower room, 2 full 1 empty at the moment...

Here be the Gremlin in week 4, very fine looking plants! 





















And these are AK47 x SSH in week 6, outright Sexy lady's! Yum Yum.... 























.............................


----------



## epixbud (Dec 31, 2009)

Good day there all, been a few Holiday drunkin days gone past now......

So, to update my grow i go....
Havn't got the clones into the flower table yet, too many gatherings latly plus work...... fuk...
But they will be done today!

As for the Xmas day Crop-off.... 14 oz's.... only 2oz's better then the small table...

Can't wait to see the results with the Co2....

So, here be my lady's, young and old! (But all Sexy)


The Mom's, frigin bushy lady's, trying to think of what strain to go the next clone batch.... tonight... 









And here be the clones, just about 3 weeks old now! 















Starting to see that the Strawberry Haze gonna need some dif nutz, 
lookin pretty yellow in the cloner they are... 









And now the flower room, Nice Sexy lady's!

Here be the Gremlin at 4 weeks.....




















And here be the AK47xSSH at week 7....... 




























.............................................


----------



## viciv (Jan 4, 2010)

Very nice! I hope my setup works as good as this


----------



## BuddyJesus (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking sexy as hell! Just wondering what kind of yield do you get from one of those tubs in your flowering room?


----------



## epixbud (Jan 5, 2010)

viciv said:


> Very nice! I hope my setup works as good as this


Thankz man, and so do I! 




BuddyJesus said:


> Looking sexy as hell! Just wondering what kind of yield do you get from one of those tubs in your flowering room?


And thank you too Sir...
That all depends on the strain... 
i've maxed 19 o'z sofar off the big tables,
But, two of the smaller table can fit in the big table!
And i produce 15 o'z outa the 1 small table,
Thats why i'm thinkin of adding more holes to the big tables!


So, Onto everyone else, howz it going this fine day!

Here be some updates for ya, all 3 flower tables full again..
I had to get air deoderizers going again... 
frigin AK47xSSH haz a nice strong stink!

So, here be the Mom's... 
still haven't desided my next batcha clones, 
but best get on it, gotta get some going real quick! 








And into the flower room...

Romulan x SSH day 3 in 12h....
I always leave them scraggly leaves till they get going good, 
if it's still got green it still produces energy!














Gremlin in week 5, nice looking lady'z!




















AK47xSSK week 7.... starting to get stinky!





























..........................


----------



## epixbud (Jan 10, 2010)

Good day there all, howz things?

Here be some updates for ya....
Finally got a nuther clone batch goin, did them yesterday... 
Chemo this round...

So here be my bushy frigin Moms, they look soo happy! 








And here be the New clone batch, Chemo day 2..... 








And look at the Strawberry haze, 
they gonna be transplanted into bigger pots right quick here.... 














And now into the flower room we go.....

Romulan x SSH week 2, 
i trimmed all the bottom branch's, 
see how that works in these systems... 
i usually allow bottom branchs to grow as i make hash outa that stuff and the leaves... 














Gremlin end of week 5..... yum yum....
This strain seems to like growing all cramped on the smaller table! 




















And the AK47 x SSH.... week 8! 
Nice big arse buds all over, and just starting to brown up! 


































...........................................


----------



## JiMBeANER (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey, how do you feel about the idea of using super starter plugs in those 2" net pots your growing from clone to flower?

Would that restrict the roots too much? only reason why I ask is because I figured it would be a good way to start a crop from seed. 

Do you have any better ideas?


----------



## keeger123 (Jan 29, 2010)

lookin good. so u thro a unit into flower as soon as it has roots?? that one batch at the top were barely twigs! haha, i kno they'll be lookin good within the week, do they grow and fill out in the first few weeks of flower? and no veg time?
o i'v been meanin to ask u, where did that rom x ssh come from? did u cross it urself? and does it all origionate from 1 plant? or from a few? every seed bank i've ever looked at has never had that hybrid listed??


----------



## epixbud (Jan 30, 2010)

JiMBeANER said:


> Hey, how do you feel about the idea of using super starter plugs in those 2" net pots your growing from clone to flower?
> 
> Would that restrict the roots too much? only reason why I ask is because I figured it would be a good way to start a crop from seed.
> 
> Do you have any better ideas?


Hay man, how do....
Starter plugs isn't a good choice for this style of growing...
the plug itself will be washed away aventually by the spraying water.....
in the process it will plug up your pump and all your sprayers!
Not a very good idea!




keeger123 said:


> lookin good. so u thro a unit into flower as soon as it has roots?? that one batch at the top were barely twigs! haha, i kno they'll be lookin good within the week, do they grow and fill out in the first few weeks of flower? and no veg time?
> o i'v been meanin to ask u, where did that rom x ssh come from? did u cross it urself? and does it all origionate from 1 plant? or from a few? every seed bank i've ever looked at has never had that hybrid listed??


Good day there keeger....
Yup, no Veg time, straight outa cloner into the flower tables they go with me....
As for the cross strains i got, both were bot thro Hemp Depot.ca...
BeanHo is the producer, he does funky strains and when the seeds are all gone, thats it!



hope that helps some!


.................................


----------



## keeger123 (Feb 4, 2010)

post some new pics dammit!!!! haha. i'll talk to ya tomorro, what time u home?


----------



## epixbud (Feb 6, 2010)

keeger123 said:


> post some new pics dammit!!!! haha.


 
Well.... i just got told! lol.... Hay keeger, how do......
But you are right.... has been a while since i posted!

So.... Good day all, here be some updates for ya!
Outa the last crop, Gremlin in the small table, i got 14 dryed/cure Oz's...
I also held the newest flower batch in the cloner for 3 weeks, 
so things are a little behind.... 
kinda want the crop/clone times spread out a bit more... mabey....


Anyhow.... here be my lady's....

These mom's really gotta get trimmed back.... 









and here's the newest clone batch, AK47xSSH again, I like the kick this strain has! 









And into the flower room.... 1 table empty till the clones are rooted..

Chemo week 1.......... 















Romulan x SSH week 5.......... 





















.................................................


----------



## SimplyBaked (Feb 6, 2010)

wow man im in awe every time i look at this forum u really got ur shit down and it shows throuyh ur girls!


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Feb 13, 2010)

EPIX: I love your op man. I have been following your threads for a couple of months now. I am upgrading my op and i am concerned about height issues. The top of my tables (I basiclly copied what you have) are at 3'. I have sun system yield master II reflectors so that doesnt leave me much room between the light and the table. 

How tall are you girls when they finish? ( I know this varies from strain to strain)


How much room do you have between your table top and light?

Thank you for sharing all your hard work.


----------



## caddyluck (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Epix! man it's been a while but I'm glad to see you still rockin this thread, helluva job buddy!


----------



## epixbud (Feb 20, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> wow man im in awe every time i look at this forum u really got ur shit down and it shows throuyh ur girls!


Well, thank ya sir!





ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl said:


> EPIX: I love your op man. I have been following your threads for a couple of months now. I am upgrading my op and i am concerned about height issues. The top of my tables (I basiclly copied what you have) are at 3'. I have sun system yield master II reflectors so that doesnt leave me much room between the light and the table.
> 
> How tall are you girls when they finish? ( I know this varies from strain to strain)
> 
> ...


And thank you too!
Now to answere your questions....

The size in the end i have found is dictated by how soon you flower, veg for 2 weeks in this type of system and you probly gonna have 4' plants, don't veg and usually get 2'-3' plants (what i usually get)....

In my room, there's 3 1/2' between the table top and light bottom, i'v had to bend plants in almost every batch so far!






caddyluck said:


> Hey Epix! man it's been a while but I'm glad to see you still rockin this thread, helluva job buddy!


Thankz caddyluck, long time no see!


And a good day to everyone else, how ya doing.....
Here be some updates of my grow for ya, sorry i been slackin on updates, i work too much!

So here they be.....

Mom's, frigin bushy ladies! 








and now the cloner.... 
thats what's left after i restocked a flower table, 
they gonna just get thrown out for restock room....... 








And into the flower room we go....

so here be the newest batch, AK47xSSK day 2...... 














Chemo in week 3, nice lookin ladies already! 




















and the oldest batch, Romulan x SSH in week 7..... 






















.........................................


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you very much! When we get a journal started we will post a link for ya!


----------



## epixbud (Mar 2, 2010)

Good day all, here be some updates for ya....

I trimmed the crap outa all but my 2 next clonable mom's, 
fuk were they all getting too big! 








the cloner is empty till tonight, be reloaded with Gremlin this round...

Into the flower room....

Here be the Romulan x SSH in week 8, frigin slow ladies,
But almost done, crystals are all milky.... 


























And these are the Chemo, week 5 for them..... 




















AK47xSSH in week 2, goin good.... 





















..............................


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Mar 10, 2010)

EPIX sorry about all the questions. I just have a couple more....I kno you use Holland Secret nutes but do you use any boosters or additives with the 3-part? 

Do you run your big tables on a cycle timer? 

Do you use Growzyme during veg and flowering?


----------



## epixbud (Mar 11, 2010)

ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl said:


> EPIX sorry about all the questions. I just have a couple more....I kno you use Holland Secret nutes but do you use any boosters or additives with the 3-part?
> 
> Do you run your big tables on a cycle timer?
> 
> Do you use Growzyme during veg and flowering?


 
Good day there, howz it going.....

Answere's.... 

i don't use any extra additives, just the HS 3 part...

Yes i use cycle timers for the tables, 1 min on and 3 min's off....
i even use 1 for my cloner these days, 50 secs on 2 min off....

I only use Growzyme 2 times trough out there life, 
a little in the cloner mix after i see roots start, 
then a little more into the flower tables when the first get stocked 
(they get just water till then) then start my fertz a few days latter...


Hope that helps ya out some.........


----------



## Joker209 (Mar 11, 2010)

Love the grow there Epix looking good. Pretty sure I already +Rep'd ya but I'll try again lol


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks EPIX


----------



## MediMary (May 5, 2010)

Great info in this thread! It looks as though you dont use any media, just from the cloner into a larger netcup with a neoprene insert. I love it!! 
What is your thought on not using hydro clay..etc...do you have less salt builup?
thanks great job


----------



## epixbud (May 6, 2010)

MediMary said:


> Great info in this thread! It looks as though you dont use any media, just from the cloner into a larger netcup with a neoprene insert. I love it!!
> What is your thought on not using hydro clay..etc...do you have less salt builup?
> thanks great job


 
Good day there MediMary, and thank ya, i try!

And yes, i use No medieum at all, and i'm not sure if the salt build up is less, i went the no medieum way just to try a theiry, and it works,
Benifit's i have found is in the cleanup, cut the roots under the pot, then pull the neoprene and remaning roots out and wash it all for re-use.
Cleanup only half fill's a shopping bag!
works great with my smaller SOG style plants, nice and short, if they too big they tend to lean in the pot...


Hope that has answered your Q, have a good day!


----------



## luv2toke (May 6, 2010)

Those buds are lookin ridic-u-dank man.........teach me your ways!lol +rep to u my friend.


----------



## epixbud (May 6, 2010)

luv2toke said:


> Those buds are lookin ridic-u-dank man.........teach me your ways!lol +rep to u my friend.


Glad you like man, and let me say, they are Dank! lol, and so you know, i got a few DIY threads too, shows how to make and use my tables,

check it out if ya want.... https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/212657-all-one-diy-aero-cloner.html

I'm always glad to help with what i've learned


----------



## Joker209 (May 6, 2010)

I built onto your Cloner man  I will post pictures later if you want. I took pictures of how I built a humidity dome


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (May 8, 2010)

I built a version of your system and I love it!


----------



## michojay (May 18, 2010)

Great work +rep! very good post! does light ever get through you tops and damaage your roots?


----------



## epixbud (May 19, 2010)

well, thank ya sir....

And Nope, no light gets through, might be white plastic, but thick enough to keep the light out...


----------



## Joker209 (May 20, 2010)

Hey epix where do you usually pick up that corrugated plastic sheets? Only ones I can find around here are 24"x24" lol Not big enough for what I'm wanting to do...


----------



## epixbud (May 22, 2010)

hay man, how do...

I got mine at my local hydro store, But, you can also get it from Sign making shop's and sometimes your local Depot too...

hope that helps ya man


----------



## Joker209 (May 23, 2010)

Much appreciated Epix thanks man.


----------



## epixbud (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, good day all, long time no yap!

I had a scare with cops a buncha months back, so shut it all down for awhile... 

It's up and running again now! 

My restart batch is a newly aquire strain, White Widow, i took 28 clones 10 days ago and all have rooted, gonna give a few more days to see wich are the best 24 for my flower table....


So, here be the mom's, 2- AK47xSSH, 2- Gremlin, 1- Romulan x SSH, 1- Chemo and 1 White Widow... 




And here be the clones, man i can't wait to get these into the flower room! 







..........................


----------



## epixbud (Aug 19, 2010)

Good day all, howz it going?

so here's some updates for ya.....

That White Widdow batch has been in 12h for 1 week now, bottom leaves kinda diein off, but all seems good, nice root action and some light green new growth, think i gonna pump up the PPM today some.... 






And here's the new batch of clones, also 1 week in, AK47xSSH, they lookin good sofar, also 3 last batch WW in there wich are goin into soil.....  






And here be my mom's.... they are just sexy! 




LMFAO..... dooh, forgot to rotaite the pic befor i uploaded it!

............................


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 19, 2010)

damn man they lookin lovely as always...watch those clones take off!


----------



## epixbud (Aug 22, 2010)

Good day all, howz it going.....

Been doing some rearanging in my flower room, makin more room to move around!
I'm also minus a light, ballest dead, so i'll only be using 2 tables for a bit, the big ones thankfully.....

here's some pic's of the minor table movement.... 




Here be my sexy mom's, 7 mom's and they fill the room.... 




And here's the cloner with 11 day old AK47 x SSH in it, they were done with nuthin but straight water in the cloner.... 






And now the White Widow in flower, 12 days in now and they are starting to take off real good, lotza root action too.... 











..........................................................


----------



## caddyluck (Aug 24, 2010)

hey hey hey! looking good brotha!!


----------



## epixbud (Aug 30, 2010)

caddyluck said:


> hey hey hey! looking good brotha!!


Tankz there caddyluck.......... 

Good day there all, howz goin this fine day?

well, figured out my problem with my 3rd ballest, just a frigin fuse!
so i'll be reloading the cloner with a batch for it today, 
I empty'd the cloner into 12h last night, so now 2 tables runnin....

So here be some pic's for ya...

Here be the mom's, wonder witch i should clone off today....... Gremlin i think.... 




And here be the cloner before and after the batch went into 12h... ak47 x ssh... 








And now into the flower room, 2 tables goin now, 
White Widow is starting to get buds everyware and is staying nice and short! 
AK47xSSH is just in and probly won't show nuthing good for a day or 2....













......................................


----------



## epixbud (Sep 4, 2010)

Good day all, got some new pics for ya......
pics are 2 days old tho, sorry, get fresh ones up tomorow... 

The mom's lookin good, i got 2 extra WW mom's started outa leftover clones, 
i like how that strain grows in flower, all same hight and buds everyware! 
Think i'll start doin lotza that strain! 




And here be the newest clone batch, Gremlin this round..... 






And now into the flower room... These babes lookin Great!
The WW is into week 4 and got buds everyware, 
man i love how this strain grows, all the same size! 








And the AK47xSSH is going along good....
I also stuck a couple leftover clones into a few pots with others, 
lets see if you can grow 2 per pot in my method! 







.............................


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 4, 2010)

seriously...your root shots are the sexiest root shots i have ever seen..and im being totally honest!


----------



## epixbud (Sep 6, 2010)

Good day all, here be the pic's i said i'd throw up, they are from yesterday now tho,
frigin RIU site would only let me upload a few pic's yesterday, 
but finally let me get the rest up

So, here ya be........

The clones have all got roots nubs starting, all good there.... 






And here be the mom's, sexy babes! 

 


and here be the flowing babes.....
AK47xSSH at the end of week 1, looking good! 






And now onto the WW, just bout end of week 4 for them.... they are soo sexy with bud's starting everyware! 










..................................


----------



## epixbud (Sep 12, 2010)

well, good day all....

So here be some updated pics for ya, took them this mornin....
The Gremlin clones are 13 days old now and going into the flower room today.
Think my next batch will be a mix of Romulan x SSH and Chemo clones, 
those 2 mom's need to be replaced, 
my Chemo is just over a year old and my Rom strain is over 2 years now! 


So, here be the Mom's, sorry, the Rom and chemo are in the back someware! lol 





And here be the clones, they goin into 12h later today.... 







And now the flower room...
Here be the AK47xSSH in it's 3rd week now.....  









And behold the White Widow in it's 5th week, yum yum! 













..............................


----------



## epixbud (Sep 12, 2010)

Ah Crap!............. looks like i won't get those clones transfered today after all!

My 400w ballest just keeps blowing it's fuse! fuk fuk.....

Gonna have to go and see if i can't get a new one tomorow.... ffs..... my local hydro store gonna run me round $300....

But, i need it, just got things started back up, nuthin gonna stall me again!

Sucks worse cause they Lumtek Digitals and got 5 year warentie.... had that one for just over 3, wouldn't ya know it's the only fukn receipt i can't find!


Grumble grumble, me goin to smoke a big ass fatty!

..................


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 16, 2010)

damn $300 for a 400w ballast? that's crazy, that sucks


----------



## epixbud (Sep 20, 2010)

Good day all, how do this fine day?

And Yes, that does suck caddyluck.... 
But... 
I got lucky, he honored the warrentie without a receipt! 
So i got a brand new!....
So cheer's to my Hydro Guy! 


And now into my grow....
I finally filled the last flower table yesterday, and took new clones,
2 kinds this round, Romulan x SSH and Chemo, need to replace both those mom's... 


So here be the mom's, they lookin kinda thirsty but can wait an hour...




And here be the mixed clone batch..... 






And now the flower room....
Newest in, Gremlin, just in yesterday... 






Here be the 4 week old AK47xSSH.... 








And the Famed White Widow in last day of week 6...... 










.....................


----------



## lowe21 (Jan 25, 2012)

im back my friend, give me just a little more time~~


----------

